# What free wood did you find today?



## woodtickgreg

Wood is everywhere and it's free! You just have to know where to look. I find it all the time. Show us what you found.
Today I found a couple of walnut 3x4s at work. They are green and wet, they'll go in the garage for a couple of years.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Waiting for this dam snow to melt... I've got my eye on some nice maple thts for sure spalted nice and most likely curly laying off in the woods from a powerline cutting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR

Well, not today but yesterday I rescued another nice piece of maple from firewood pile. The one on the left I posted about a few days back, the newest is 2-3/4” sq x 14” long.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA

I came across this pile....hard to get to though and I'm not sure of the government's policy on taking it.

But I'm about to find out

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## djg

@Steve in VA, just curious, what kind of wood is your government find? I think I've seen this before, but I can't place it.


----------



## djg

My find was the Walnut I posted about yesterday. Went today to the log yard and loaded my 5'x8' trailer up on Cherry firewood. At 27 degrees out, I thought the field would be sound enough to drive on. almost got stuck with my 2 WD truck. So I don't know if I'll be getting any of it or not. If I ever get my big saw running, I can always break it down in the field and carry them out.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Saturday mid day, cut up a 12" DBH 'common pear' and an apple being removed to place a building.

INSERT PICTURE HERE

Edit:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Saturday mid day, cut up a 12" DBH 'common pear' and an apple being removed to place a building.
> 
> INSERT PICTURE HERE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I find all kinds of free wood but the property owners keep chasing me for some reason....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## trc65

I found that this mulberry tree was hitting me in the face every time I mowed, so I decided to trim the branches. I then found that I couldn't stop at just trimming, so I cut a couple trunks out of the cluster. 



 

Much to my dismay, I found the trunk was too large to move by hand, so I cut it up.



 

I found that, cut into smaller pieces, the wood was much easier to move. So, I carried it to the shop and started cutting it into blanks.

Nothing big, a few bowl blanks out of the base sections, but mostly spindle blanks 4" or smaller.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Here's a pick of some mulberry blanks cut fresh this afternoon. Posting this for @Eric Rorabaugh who mentioned in an ID post he hadn't seen any fresh cut mulberry before. Neither had I, we have mulberry trees all over, but this is the first time I've cut any. Just wish that bright yellow lasted....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm going to have to keep an eye out for anyone cutting one down. I know where a few are but those are my jelly trees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Never bothered with mulberry, make my jelly from wild grapes and wild black raspberries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I can't find black raspberries much anymore around here. I need to try some mulberry in some calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm going to have to keep an eye out for anyone cutting one down. I know where a few are but those are my jelly trees.



How on earth do you get to the ripe ones before the squirrels?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Birds are the ones you gotta best here. FYI...the easiest way I've found to get them is lay a tarp down, get up in the tree and shake it really good. Then just fold the tarp to get everything in a pile. Pick the sticks and leaves out and you're goid to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mulberry cobblers are mighty tasty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## djg

A lot more seeds than black berries.


----------



## Mike Hill

But a lot less thorns!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Saw some spalted something (likely hackberry) through the fog and rain on the side of the road on my morning drive 2 days ago. Went back that evening to snatch a couple of pieces as they were probably 18"+ dia, and it was gone. Danged termites!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Biggest disappointment was perhaps 15 years ago. There was a rumor about a piebald Red-tailed hawk seen in a large wooded and hilled city park west of town. Got out my big glass and tripod and went tip-toeing through the woods in hope of spotting it. Did not. Went back 2 days later at lunch and found a whole bunch of trees - probably 30+ trees had just been cut down near the parking lot for some reason. Curious, I went over and looked down and 'bout had a conniption fit. Well north of half were highly marked FBE.! Immediately made a bee-line to the nature center to see if they knew where the tree carcasses may be. Did not even know the name of the tree-cutter. Got back to office and started calling, found the name of the tree-cutter, called, but they would not tell me. DANGED! I lost all faith in humanity!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a project coming up so I went to my storage bay to pick up some plywood. It's all 3/4" maple. I got this free from a place I worked at, it was all scrapped and thrown out, so I grabbed it. I have used it for many shop projects.
I'll cut the curvy stuff off to get the size boards I need.


 Smaller pieces. All free.


 
I need 32 12"×12" pieces for my project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Byron Barker

Can't remember the name of this wood, but it is fairly common along the beach here in Taiwan. Beautiful red hardwood and I got loads after the city trimmed these trees the other day. Second pictures are some Indian Almond Burl cut on my land by my landlord who didn't want it falling on the house in a typhoon. Had a big burl in it I mentioned in the logging forum as looking like the Predator without his mask on. No, Indian almond is not almond. Just a name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Byron Barker you get some very cool wood there. Stuff we in the states consider exotic is just normal everyday wood there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Byron Barker said:


> Can't remember the name of this wood, but it is fairly common along the beach here in Taiwan. Beautiful red hardwood and I got loads after the city trimmed these trees the other day. Second pictures are some Indian Almond Burl cut on my land by my landlord who didn't want it falling on the house in a typhoon. Had a big burl in it I mentioned in the logging forum as looking like the Predator without his mask on. No, Indian almond is not almond. Just a name.
> 
> View attachment 180659
> 
> View attachment 180660
> 
> View attachment 180661
> 
> View attachment 180662
> 
> View attachment 180663
> 
> View attachment 180664



That's not Pyinkado (_Xylia xylocarpa_) is it..?.. A couple of samples might be cool when you ID the plant. Keep me in the loop if you can.


----------



## Steve in VA

Got a load of walnut this weekend.

This "free wood" cost me my back; feeling it this evening!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice crotch figure in those pieces. A sore back is a small price to pay for those.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Byron Barker

The app on my phone IDed it as Tamanu / beautyleaf / Calophyllum inophyllum. All the pictures lined up. It had distinct flowers and fruit right now, so that confirmed it even more. I guess it was to the tribes of the Pacific Islands what oak was to the Europeans...according to Wikipedia. 



Mr. Peet said:


> That's not Pyinkado (_Xylia xylocarpa_) is it..?.. A couple of samples might be cool when you ID the plant. Keep me in the loop if you can.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Byron Barker said:


> The app on my phone IDed it as Tamanu / beautyleaf / Calophyllum inophyllum. All the pictures lined up. It had distinct flowers and fruit right now, so that confirmed it even more. I guess it was to the tribes of the Pacific Islands what oak was to the Europeans...according to Wikipedia.



I have a single sample of that species and have it under a common name of "Laurelwood". My piece is semi-flatsawn. I'd still be interested in more samples, to show quartersawn, a good sapwood and heartwood piece or other. Let me know if you end up with some to sell. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker

Mr. Peet said:


> I have a single sample of that species and have it under a common name of "Laurelwood". My piece is semi-flatsawn. I'd still be interested in more samples, to show quartersawn, a good sapwood and heartwood piece or other. Let me know if you end up with some to sell. Thanks.


The Indian Almond is Terminalia Catappa. I have loads of each so I am fine sending you some samples whenever I mill it. Will probably wait till it dries up a bit. I got another one as well from the same area, but have no clue what it is. My phone can't ID the tree.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Byron Barker said:


> The Indian Almond is Terminalia Catappa. I have loads of each so I am fine sending you some samples whenever I mill it. Will probably wait till it dries up a bit. I got another one as well from the same area, but have no clue what it is. My phone can't ID the tree.



I bought a bunch of the Indian almond / tropical almond a few years ago. Guess it grows in Florida, at least that was the chain of custody I got. I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Byron Barker said:


> The Indian Almond is Terminalia Catappa. I have loads of each so I am fine sending you some samples whenever I mill it. Will probably wait till it dries up a bit. I got another one as well from the same area, but have no clue what it is. My phone can't ID the tree.



Byron,

As for Tropical / Indian almond, _Terminalia catappa_, I have a sample with pippy burl eyes, a sample with white-rot and a sample with red-rot. So I lack a common burled sample, a 1/4 sawn sample and a sample with both sapwood and heartwood.

On a side note, have a good night.


----------



## TimR

One of my neighbors who does all our grading and excavation called about my interest in some 12”+ diam box elder logs about 6’ and 3’ long and a big (20”+ diam) cherry log about 2’ long. 
Dreary weather so will need to wait for things to dry up enough just to Anchor Seal the ends.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yesterday I acquired a chunk of mesquite and a chunk of spalted pecan....YYYYEEEEEEEHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> One of my neighbors who does all our grading and excavation called about my interest in some 12”+ diam box elder logs about 6’ and 3’ long and a big (20”+ diam) cherry log about 2’ long.
> Dreary weather so will need to wait for things to dry up enough just to Anchor Seal the ends.
> 
> View attachment 180803
> 
> View attachment 180804
> 
> View attachment 180805
> 
> View attachment 180806



That is the smoothest Boxelder bark I've seen for a diameter that big.


----------



## TimR

Been beat and tossed about a bit I’m sure...not enough to explain appearance? Are you thinking anything else in maple family?


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> Been beat and tossed about a bit I’m sure...not enough to explain appearance? Are you thinking anything else in maple family?



I see a lot of soft maple, _Acer rubrum_, that looks just like that. The soft maple seems to lose the red and pink quicker than the boxelder up here. I was just wondering, like I said, if it is Box, sure smooth for that big, East coast Boxelder / ash-leaf maple often starts fissured bark at 4-6" DBH and by 10" it has more defined bark, similar to the ash tree family.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Hill

It was my half day today— Patient (friend) told about a _BIG _Mesquite that had to “go”.... posted in the logging forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Yesterday a cabinet maker friend of mine says he was moving his shop and had a large load of prefinished Baltic Birch plywood scraps that needed to go to the dump. I told him I'm your dump guy!! This was the first of two loads. Those black bags were full of cutoffs also. There's that old say: One man trash is another...……...


 


 

And the today a woodshop teacher called me to come pickup a load of mahogany and maple cutoffs. Said he had more but they shut the school down due to the virus

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang what a score!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard

Several lifetimes of material for jigs etc there. Good pick up.


----------



## Wildthings

Graybeard said:


> Several lifetimes of material for jigs etc there. Good pick up.


I'm in the process of making pullout drawers and shelves for all the cabinets in the kitchen. This hits the spot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Wildthings said:


> Yesterday a cabinet maker friend of mine says he was moving his shop and had a large load of prefinished Baltic Birch plywood scraps that needed to go to the dump. I told him I'm your dump guy!! This was the first of two loads. Those black bags were full of cutoffs also. There's that old say: One man trash is another...……...
> View attachment 182099
> View attachment 182100
> 
> And the today a woodshop teacher called me to come pickup a load of mahogany and maple cutoffs. Said he had more but they shut the school down due to the virus
> 
> View attachment 182102


Congrats! Most incredible treasure trove! Chuck


----------



## djg

Been on lockdown here in IL since Saturday afternoon so I thought I'd go to the log pile and get some exercise. Got a half a pickup load of what I thought was all Mulberry, but some is something else.
First photo is what I'm calling mulberry. Heavy logs and bright yellow sawdust. Turns brown with time.

The second and third photos are of the mystery log. Also quite heavy and a darker brown when fresh cut. I've only cut Redbud once, but the bark looks a little like that. Although I remember more purple in the wood.

More of the 2-6" diameter stuff of what I'm calling Mulberry I'll get tomorrow.

P.S. If anyone would care to confirm my id on either log it would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Probably not in the sprirt of free "found" wood. But I did dig it up out of my yard about 3 years ago. Had to move it around last weekend while trying to find something in my junk roo------errrrr-----shop - yeh that is what it is called - my shop. An upright yew - maybe Hicksi - don't remember, I planted it so long ago. Hope to get a 8" dia by 16"-18" tall vase outta it. Just waiting on getting a big hollowing system of some type.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

djg said:


> Been on lockdown here in IL since Saturday afternoon so I thought I'd go to the log pile and get some exercise. Got a half a pickup load of what I thought was all Mulberry, but some is something else.
> First photo is what I'm calling mulberry. Heavy logs and bright yellow sawdust. Turns brown with time.
> 
> The second and third photos are of the mystery log. Also quite heavy and a darker brown when fresh cut. I've only cut Redbud once, but the bark looks a little like that. Although I remember more purple in the wood.
> 
> More of the 2-6" diameter stuff of what I'm calling Mulberry I'll get tomorrow.
> 
> P.S. If anyone would care to confirm my id on either log it would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 182880
> 
> View attachment 182881
> 
> View attachment 182882



Mulberry and redbud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Got some box elder from my brother=in-law Saturday.


 

 


Neighbor down the road asked to make a few big pieces of Callery pear disappear on my way home from a job. Check out that interlocked grain. Might be a bowl experiment.


 


Noticed some large River birch rounds in the boss's firewood pile this morning. They migrated into the truck by lunch...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## djg

I got two PU loads of firewood posted above in the last two days and I was going to get the rest of the pile today. Unfortunately the owner started burning it today. A couple of nice mulberry logs went up in smoke. Shouldn't have waited.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## djg

I recently dug a partial load of Cherry out of the mud at the log yard. One of the 4' logs was clear wood. I wish I had a CSM, I would have slabbed out some 12/4 for table legs or platter blanks. Oh well firewood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

What a shame to see that beautiful cherry cut up as firewood. I would have free handed a 4' log with a chainsaw to at least get some thick stock or turning blanks out of it. But oh well, free is free and you can do whatever you need to do with it. Congrats on the find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg

Yes that's what I should have done but the logs were down in a hole of other logs with a lot of muck around and all I could do is cut lengths and lift/roll out of hole. Then I had to half with a maul by hand so I could wheel barrow 20 yds to my trailer. I wouldn't have put that much effort into it for just firewood, but I occasionally sell Cherry BBQ wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg

More Walnut dumped off. Hollow center in parts, but if someone with a mill could have gotten to it in log form, I sure they could have salvaged a few BF. Oh well, the guys got to make a living.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

djg said:


> More Walnut dumped off. Hollow center in parts, but if someone with a mill could have gotten to it in log form, I sure they could have salvaged a few BF. Oh well, the guys got to make a living.
> 
> View attachment 184324
> 
> View attachment 184325
> 
> View attachment 184326


I call that turning blanks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

A buddy sent me this pic and asked if I wanted it... um yes! I told him I would come cut it but he is home off work and said he would have it all cut down and ready for me to pick up this week. Talk about service!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> A buddy sent me this pic and asked if I wanted it... um yes! I told him I would come cut it but he is home off work and said he would have it all cut down and ready for me to pick up this week. Talk about service!
> 
> View attachment 184351



Cody,

Looks like pine gall rust in Scott's pine...is it.?. Jack pine gets it too. I'd like to buy some big enough to make a sample for the collection if you decide to sell any. Thank you.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Now that's what I call a friend!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Cody,
> 
> Looks like pine gall rust in Scott's pine...is it.?. Jack pine gets it too. I'd like to buy some big enough to make a sample for the collection if you decide to sell any. Thank you.



I believe it to be jack pine but not positive. Would a sample for end grain tell more? 

I've turned lots of these before and like them. Not the fanciest wood around but usually leads to some interesting grain. Who knows with this batch until I turn one... 

I'll make sure to set something aside for ya just pay the shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Clay3063

djg said:


> How on earth do you get to the ripe ones before the squirrels?


Eat the squirrels first. Then pick the mulberries. Eat them for dessert.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

A tree I have been eyeballin for about ten years finally fell. It was my neighbors tree. He let me take whatever I wanted. the rest of it is going to be slabbed up for a couple tables he is going to make.
I cant eait to see them. 
here's my haul....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

NICE!!


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> A tree I have been eyeballin for about ten years finally fell. It was my neighbors tree. He let me take whatever I wanted. the rest of it is going to be slabbed up for a couple tables he is going to make.
> I cant eait to see them.
> here's my haul....
> 
> View attachment 185290
> 
> View attachment 185291



What wood Marc?


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> A tree I have been eyeballin for about ten years finally fell. It was my neighbors tree. He let me take whatever I wanted. the rest of it is going to be slabbed up for a couple tables he is going to make.
> I cant eait to see them.
> here's my haul....
> 
> View attachment 185290
> 
> View attachment 185291


Didn't take very much!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> What wood Marc?


Maple....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

My house is the yellow thing in the back ground, behind the trees/bushes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> My house is the yellow thing in the back ground, behind the trees/bushes....



Can't see any packages at the end of the walkway, so would not have recognized the house...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Can't see any packages at the end of the walkway, so would not have recognized the house...



Not on sunday. they all came the other day. and....we have a new postlady. I made it a point to meet her and chat. Shes very cool. So thats a plus!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My pallet breaker and I visited one of the shops I make deliveries at to take apart some pallets.
This is what I got out of 3 large pallets.
I do need to pull the nails yet.



Some 1" pine and 5/4" cherry. The cherry has a lot of sapwood but will work fine for the project I have it in mind for.



A bug eaten oak board.



Once I cut the buggy part out I'll still have a decent board.



A couple of them really had some width to them. The wide ones are cupped pretty good so ill just rip them down on the table saw before running them through the planer. They are 5/4" I'm shooting for 1" finished thickness.



This one was 15" wide.



All the boards are 60" long.



A bucket of spiral ardox nails. I account for every nail I pull so they dont end up in the tires of our vehicles.



The only 3 boards I rejected. When the shop owners give me permission to take apart pallets I take everything I dismantle so as not to leave a mess. If I cant use some of the boards I throw them out at work. If I had a wood stove I'd burn them.



Wood is everywhere and it's free, you just have to learn where to look for it. I could have filled my truck with stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TheWoodWizard

Found six piles of this Bradford Pear, some of which is spalted, and spalted sycamore. The spalted sycamore is AMAZING and still super solid. Even have a few pics of the fruiting bodies of the fungi that caused the spalting

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jason Goodrich

I went after a big piece of sycamore the other day and rough turned a couple very big bowls at 22” and 23” diameters.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool  never turned sycamore, thats on my bucket list, lol. That Echo timber wolf is one of the best bang for the bucks out there in chainsaws right now.


----------



## trc65

Nothing in hand yet, but spent a couple hours this afternoon walking and driving 20 acres of timber my nephew-in-law has. 

He had a guy leave a flyer on his door wanting to buy 15 walnut trees he has in the timber. Guy told him these were all 16-18" DBH with about 15 ft of trunk. Offered him $210 per tree. Thought it was kind of fishy that the guy wanted to harvest 16" walnut, so went to take a look.

We couldn't find any that were less than 22" DBH, most were 24"+ and one was 33". Needless to say, nephew wont be selling that guy any of those trees. 

Have a local guy who builds timber frame houses and is looking for some walnut to finish interiors, so going to have him look at a few and give a bid. He only wants dimensional lumber, so I'll get crotches as well as anything not suitable for boards. Could be a busy winter!

Reactions: Like 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

No, I did not find this for free, but the looking was free. Was driving to a friend's house and came across this. Is probably a witness tree. A civil war skirmish happened right near this tree and Andy Jackson was supposed to be in the area buying ammo and powder in the area also. Now I know one is not supposed to lust - so I won't call it lust. But sure am wanting it very badly iff'n it ever ceases to have green leaves!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kind of looks like the side view of Thomas Jefferson...head at top, facing left, shoulder length hair. Other shape is more of a penal colony....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben

The wife and I were in the black hills from Wednesday to this morning,I was going nuts as there were piles of downed ponderosa pine trees all over the place. We were getting ready to leave this morning and I saw a guy across from the lodge we stayed at,cutting and loading some oak and pine,so I went and talked to him and got this. This is from inside the state forest. Which was what I wanted. The little stick is from Mount Rushmore. The other is from the side of the road inside the badlands.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I brought home two rounds of Japanese walnut yesterday. Hope to mill them this fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mr. Peet said:


> I brought home two rounds of Japanese walnut yesterday. Hope to mill them this fall.


Pictures or it didn't happen! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen! Chuck



Simple, I guess it didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I wish that my free wood was pictured here, but this is some of the walnut that nephew sold. My free wood will be the crotch sections and branch wood that they left behind. 33 trees cut so I'll have plenty to take!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## djg

trc65 said:


> I wish that my free wood was pictured here, but this is some of the walnut that nephew sold. My free wood will be the crotch sections and branch wood that they left behind. 33 trees cut so I'll have plenty to take!
> 
> View attachment 194173


How big diameter are those logs? Picture may be deceiving. Looks 12-18" dia. to me. Maybe they had to come down, but would have been nice to give them another 50 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Smallest they took was 20" DBH, largest was ~ 33". There were only a few that were under 24". That pic was taken from the road with zoom, so a little deceiving. I didn't get any details on pricing, but several were veneer grade and the others went to a broker who was buying for a client in Germany.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Started cutting up some of the walnut chunks late this afternoon from nieces property. Got some good potential!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

heavy windstorm thunderstorm blew through vegas today. hundreds of downed trees across the city. a large eucalyptus (beeswing inside, blue ghost, microtheca) was laying across three lanes of traffic near my house. i got my trailer and saw, rallied the troops and went to work. 10 minutes before we loaded the last pieces, 6 city trucks and 18 guys showed up. they couldn't believe we were there for the wood and thought we might want to follow them around all night. i got what i wanted just in the nick of time

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

loaded on the trailer. one of my friends brought his forklift to make the removal that much easier
butt piece in first picture is about 28 inch across and 7 foot long

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

this is what it looks like in the quartersawn aspect, hence my ambition to beat the city crew to it

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

they are not all exactly the same since there is some hybridizing done with these nursery trees. but from the ripple under the bark and the zig zag in the bark i think i'm in good shape with this one


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You ever talk to city guys about dropping certain logs at your yard? Round here they got to pay to dispose of em so if there is a drop site close....


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You ever talk to city guys about dropping certain logs at your yard? Round here they got to pay to dispose of em so if there is a drop site close....


none of the government offices like to change their routine. they are as bad as the tree trimming companies. chip it or cut it into 18" to 24" long pieces that can be loaded easily. some of the bigger tree trimmers have programs where they sell it as firewood, getting north of $200 per cord. 

i did one pickup job with the county before at a local park, but it wasn't easy finding the bureaucrat that could tell the employees to let me have it, the employees aren't about to make a decision like that. also landfill space is dirt cheap in nevada, so no one really cares about dumping fees.

there is lots of pine here and i couldn't possibly use all of it that they might give me. Acacia, mesquite and eucalyptus i could use though. i doo have 100 plus logs waiting to be slabbed so it's not like i need them unless it's special like the above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

Nice save. When you said the city guys came by later, I thought you were going to catch heck. Glad to see they were cooperative.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

djg said:


> Nice save. When you said the city guys came by later, I thought you were going to catch heck. Glad to see they were cooperative.


as did i. so many issues of downed trees in roads that for once they were somewhat thankful for the help. when we got started the police were there directing traffic. Officer said, i don't care how it gets gone just need these lanes clear as soon as possible. He directed us where to set up our vehicles, and immediately left to deal with other issues. officer was happy that he wasn't going to need to block/direct traffic for 3 hours till the city crew could get there.

And of course we told the officer that "the apartment complex that the tree fell out of had called" us, I told the city crew that an officer friend of my brother's had "put us onto this one".

as long as you look and act like you belong, often you can slide right by.

so much so that a crew stealing wire out of light poles on the freeway, had a local police officer blocking traffic while they did it. Major F up, that made the news here about a year ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

vegas urban lumber said:


> none
> there is lots of pine here and i couldn't possibly use all of it that they might give me. Acacia, mesquite and eucalyptus i could use though. i doo have 100 plus logs waiting to be slabbed so it's not like i need them unless it's special like the above.


I hear you on the pine. It is free here as well, I will pass on it unless I just have to take it to get something special. Glad to hear somebody else has a yard full of logs waiting. I was starting to feel like maybe it was a failure that was peculiar to me.
Of course every time I go by that downed apple tree I have an urge to stop and see if they want me to clean it up for them...


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I hear you on the pine. It is free here as well, I will pass on it unless I just have to take it to get something special. Glad to hear somebody else has a yard full of logs waiting. I was starting to feel like maybe it was a failure that was peculiar to me.
> Of course every time I go by that downed apple tree I have an urge to stop and see if they want me to clean it up for them...


partial drying whole logs seems to be a good step for stability in my slabs here, since our humidity is so low

at least that's my excuse, since spalting isn't an option


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I use both excuses... got blah maple sitting in the front yard waiting to become "wow" and fresh cherry in the back "stabilizing". Oh and a wife in the house who keeps suggesting...


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I use both excuses... got blah maple sitting in the front yard waiting to become "wow" and fresh cherry in the back "stabilizing". Oh and a wife in the house who keeps suggesting...



Know the feeling. The last 2 days, my hoard of pear went up in smoke as firewood. But she likes to handle "firewood".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Nice score and great story! best wishes for successful drying, my luck has never been that good with euc.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

barry richardson said:


> Nice score and great story! best wishes for successful drying, my luck has never been that good with euc.


this variety is more stable than the smooth bark or stringy bark varieties. i will only get involved in the box bark species, the others aren't worth the wasted energy as they split horrendously when drying

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

milled one of the pieces from the eucalyptus score the other day, 5 nice slabs, 3 with beautiful crotch area

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

vegas urban lumber said:


> milled one of the pieces from the eucalyptus score the other day, 5 nice slabs, 3 with beautiful crotch area


Started turning a bowl of that species yesterday and some of the rainbow colors in it are fantastic! beautiful wood.


----------



## Nature Man

If that Eucalyptus doesn’t split it will be phenomenal to work with! Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier

Nature Man said:


> If that Eucalyptus doesn’t split it will be phenomenal to work with! Chuck


Don't know about Vegas but that species here in Florida is not prone to bad cracking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> milled one of the pieces from the eucalyptus score the other day, 5 nice slabs, 3 with beautiful crotch area
> 
> View attachment 203230
> 
> View attachment 203231
> 
> View attachment 203232



Looks clean. None of the heavy figure you were hoping for?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks clean. None of the heavy figure you were hoping for?


correct the figure is there just less. potentially heavier in the butt/stump piece that i have yet to slab. sometimes it's only really nice in the first 6 to 8 foot off the tree, possibly related to stress growth, as it is rarely ever present in wood/logs under 12" across

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks clean. None of the heavy figure you were hoping for?


It will only be in the middle 2 slabs unless some log turning is done. Then you can get 4 more pieces half width but by then you have destroyed your log as far as making slabs. If you level that tree's heart on the mill and split down the center first you will know if it is worth sawing for figure... dont ask. No I haven't any pictures. I have a couple oaks coming up this spring that will likely be quartersawn

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It will only be in the middle 2 slabs unless some log turning is done. Then you can get 4 more pieces half width but by then you have destroyed your log as far as making slabs. If you level that tree's heart on the mill and split down the center first you will know if it is worth sawing for figure... dont ask. No I haven't any pictures. I have a couple oaks coming up this spring that will likely be quartersawn


you are correct in the fact that quarter sawn aspect is the only place it's really visible. so yes the two slabs either side of the pith cut out are by far the best


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Well, I found it on a shelf where my dad gave it to me. He found it on his 40 acres. It's small and ugly so I guess it will probably hang out at my house. It's a little too far gone to do a cap pour for a sphere.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

About a 5 to 7 inch girdle burl that apparently killed its host tree.


----------



## barry richardson

A friend of mine recently got a mill, and found some free cottonwood logs on craigslist, just haul them away. The logs had some lumps and burly formations he had to trim to fit his 36" mill, and he offered them to me, I was a bit on the fence about whether I wanted any cottonwood till I saw it. All the logs have a dark red/brown heartwood, looks pretty cool, and the sapwood has some spalting. So I brought home a big hunk, am considering turning a big bowl off the end of my lathe.... looking forward to the challenge... second pic is the log it came from...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> A friend of mine recently got a mill, and found some free cottonwood logs on craigslist, just haul them away. The logs had some lumps and burly formations he had to trim to fit his 36" mill, and he offered them to me, I was a bit on the fence about whether I wanted any cottonwood till I saw it. All the logs have a dark red/brown heartwood, looks pretty cool, and the sapwood has some spalting. So I brought home a big hunk, am considering turning a big bowl off the end of my lathe.... looking forward to the challenge... second pic is the log it came from...
> View attachment 204471
> View attachment 204470



That red heartwood does not ring any bells for me. Do you know which species it is?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is some kinda free junk you got there! Looks like it has a crack in it. Might best send it to me to dispose of so you dont get hurt...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very nice!


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> That red heartwood does not ring any bells for me. Do you know which species it is?


Don't know any thing about it but it is definitely cotton wood. I can cut you a sample of you want....


----------



## JR Parks

Never seen cottonwood that color. Good find Barry. Jim


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Think you hit the jackpot this time! Can’t wait to see what you make from it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> Don't know any thing about it but it is definitely cotton wood. I can cut you a sample of you want....


You think it might be Freemont Cottonwood? Yes, if you could, set aside a piece that I could make a sample of.


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged Barry, you come up with the bestest stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> You think it might be Freemont Cottonwood? Yes, if you could, set aside a piece that I could make a sample of.


That is certainly the most likely suspect, next time I see my buddy, I will ask him if the guy who owned them and cut them down has any more info...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Neighbor had an ornamental Forest Pansy Redbud come down. I helped him cut it up today. He intended it all for the fireplace but I was able to get everything worth saving. This will keep me busy for awhile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tom Smart said:


> Neighbor had an ornamental Forest Pansy Redbud come down. I helped him cut it up today. He intended it all for the fireplace but I was able to get everything worth saving. This will keep me busy for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 205152


They crack easily and often. Seal it now! Beautiful wood however and worth the effort to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## djg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> They crack easily and often. Seal it now! Beautiful wood however and worth the effort to me.


I love the color of the wood too. Found a fairly big one at the log yard and cut it up for blanks. Sealed the ends. It all still split past the the point of being of any use.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Anchored sealed. We shall see.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nothing like a fresh pile of cut wood! Love it! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

I had free looks at some wood this weekend. Wood wasn't free, but the looks were. My favorite place in town - it's where I go when I need a bid purdy wood "fix"!!! My Cellulous Nirvanha! He makes a lot of live edge furniture for all the beautiful people of the world and has a large stash of large wood! But he has been convinced by a young'un to sell smaller stuff - cut offs and stuff too little for him to make furniture of. 1st such sell was this weekend. Thank you for asking - but yes - some did make it to the back of my jeep - thank you. And no, I did not buy the $400 piece of very curly old growth redwood - it had too many drool stains on it! 

These were for sale - as is all his monster slabs, but I did not ask the $$$$$ - the smaller one is 5' diameter




These were more of what he is new to selling to the public - he always has sold me pieces. I've found really good stuff in his throw away pile. I did buy that last piece of claro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Em r sum purdy toothpicks! Good thing I didnt have his address, the doghouse is already full! No room for me to sleep out there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Looks like a pirate stash of treasured woods! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> A buddy sent me this pic and asked if I wanted it... um yes! I told him I would come cut it but he is home off work and said he would have it all cut down and ready for me to pick up this week. Talk about service!
> 
> View attachment 184351


Remembered what it was after Barb re directed me to this old thread...was hoping to get a sample of this scott's or jack pine...


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Remembered what it was after Barb re directed me to this old thread...was hoping to get a sample of this scott's or jack pine...


I'll look around but I'm pretty sure it's all gone.


----------



## Byron Barker

My friend just contacted me and asked if I wanted a bunch of Long'an and Cinnamon that he had just cut. Yes please! Some of my favourites.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice, love the old stihl saw, what model is it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice, love the old stihl saw, what model is it?


Not sure. My friend cut it all with his equipment. He's actually a retired farmer from Canada, so he's got a garage full of good tools and I think at least a dozen chainsaws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Amazing treasure trove! Does the Cinnamon smell like Cinnamon when you cut into it? Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Amazing treasure trove! Does the Cinnamon smell like Cinnamon when you cut into it? Chuck


I wanted to ask the same thing! Something about great minds and thinking alike - or sumthen like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Which _Cinnamomum_ is it. Wonder if I have a sample?


----------



## DLJeffs

Is there a reason he cuts it into slabs rather than planks or boards? That lobed ornate shape is cool but it looks like there could be some usable boards in there too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker

Nature Man said:


> Amazing treasure trove! Does the Cinnamon smell like Cinnamon when you cut into it? Chuck


Yes, it smells like cinnamon. The older trees have more oil in them than younger ones and definitely smell stronger. The younger ones will only have a faint smell of it. This species is either our native cinnamon Cinnamomum osmophloeum or an invasive one. I haven't gone to pick it up yet so I'm not certain just looking at the pics. The invasive stuff has different bark and the wood is more white. My friend removes trees for people locally since he has nothing to do at the moment and is highly skilled. He was cutting this stuff up for a pizza shop and thought about me wanting it later. I've got loads of boards of both woods in my shop, so I'd actually prefer the cookies. Make some interesting stools.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN

A fork in an silver maple tree nearby broke off during the last winter storm. Thought there might be some figured wood near the base and maple is great turning wood so I grab what I could.









Here’s the the curly maple that I was hoping to see.




Curly board on edge about 3” thick. Hope it will dry without cracking. Curl goes all the way through board.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Trailer full of wood... beautiful sight! Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN

Nature Man said:


> Trailer full of wood... beautiful sight! Chuck


Yes, but sadly I don’t have enough spare time to process another trailer load of wood after getting a load of persimmon wood. There’s always free wood around here, but my wife wants me to develop more will power to say no. I just hate seeing good wood go to waste so I might need to find someone willing to process the wood into turning blocks for an even split.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213

Karl_TN said:


> A fork in an silver maple tree nearby broke off during the last winter storm. Thought there might be some figured wood near the base and maple is great turning wood so I grab what I could.
> 
> View attachment 206193
> 
> View attachment 206192
> 
> Here’s the the curly maple that I was hoping to see.
> View attachment 206190
> 
> Curly board on edge about 3” thick. Hope it will dry without cracking. Curl goes all the way through board.
> View attachment 206194


Damn Karl- I would be in line for those. Those billet examples are simply stunning- what a great haul


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice haul Karl. Even the plain large logs will make great turning blanks once the pith is cut out. Plain maple is great for adding color with dyes. Turning green maple like that is so much fun! But the water that comes out of it is amazing as well, itll soak you sometimes. Be sure to wax your lathe bed well before and after turning.


----------



## Nature Man

Karl_TN said:


> Yes, but sadly I don’t have enough spare time to process another trailer load of wood after getting a load of persimmon wood. There’s always free wood around here, but my wife wants me to develop more will power to say no. I just hate seeing good wood go to waste so I might need to find someone willing to process the wood into turning blocks for an even split.


@Mike Hill


----------



## Nature Man

@2feathers Creative Making


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> @2feathers Creative Making


Thanks. I am getting similar feedback from mine. Got a truck and trailer load of walnut apple and holly to pull from a barn this friday then mulberry walnut cherry and box elder stumps to cut Saturday along with a Calgary pear tree if I have time... not that I dont like the looks of that maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Hey boss man, I need to go to west TN to go pick up a load of wood - oh, and can I borrow a truck - I've got a welder in the back of mine! Let me ponder on that a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Hey boss man, I need to go to west TN to go pick up a load of wood - oh, and can I borrow a truck -


You ain't got a decent boss or he would have you set up with a spare truck...


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Hey boss man, I need to go to west TN to go pick up a load of wood - oh, and can I borrow a truck - I've got a welder in the back of mine! Let me ponder on that a while!


It's been 5 minutes! What's the verdict?


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You ain't got a decent boss or he would have you set up with a spare truck...


For some reason, they bought me a Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> It's been 5 minutes! What's the verdict?


I still can't come up with a good story of why I need to look at a non-existant project - 3 hours to the west.


----------



## Karl_TN

Mike Hill said:


> I still can't come up with a good story of why I need to look at a non-existant project - 3 hours to the west.


There should be plenty of trees down after that recent storm that tore through Memphis and Nashville. Guess the flooding in Nashville didn’t get to your shop thank goodness.


----------



## William Tanner

Sweet haul Karl.


----------



## Karl_TN

Nature Man said:


> @2feathers Creative Making


Problem is Crossville TN is about 5 hours away, and every woodworker in TN is surrounded by hardwood trees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Karl_TN said:


> There should be plenty of trees down after that recent storm that tore through Memphis and Nashville. Guess the flooding in Nashville didn’t get to your shop thank goodness.


Was gonna go to the gem and mineral show like we did last time through, but they have canceled it.


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Thanks. I am getting similar feedback from mine. Got a truck and trailer load of walnut apple and holly to pull from a barn this friday then mulberry walnut cherry and box elder stumps to cut Saturday along with a Calgary pear tree if I have time... not that I dont like the looks of that maple.


Hmmmmm - appears an extension to a fishing trip is needing to be planned. Its an hour past fishing - but what the heck.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> For some reason, they bought me a Grand Cherokee.


With a trailer hitch?  


Mike Hill said:


> Hmmmmm - appears an extension to a fishing trip is needing to be planned. Its an hour past fishing - but what the heck.


You know as long as its packed properly, a boat can haul quite a bit... just saying.


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> With a trailer hitch?


No, and don't bring that up. The guy who bought them is a real surburbanite who has only "roughed it" in a Holiday Inn, and probably doesn't even know what dirt is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Got a call to harvest this Black Walnut for my turning club. Gonna get it Sat. 18” at base and 12” at top

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

A perfect tree for a turning club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Straight as an arrow too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Stopped and talked to a logger today while I was on patrol. They just had loaded a load of walnut logs. Had some shorter pieces they were going to push over the bank he said he'd put to the side for me. Asked about burls, so he's going to keep all he finds and give to me. He said he'd cut a patch about a month ago that was full of cherry burls. Now they're at the bottom of a windrow. Probably gonna be burned. Maple doesn't sell good around here and mineral stained poplar is a defect. He's gonna look for ambrosia maple and get me some mineral stained poplar. Just gotta stop and talk!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Stopped and talked to a logger today while I was on patrol. They just had loaded a load of walnut logs. Had some shorter pieces they were going to push over the bank he said he'd put to the side for me. Asked about burls, so he's going to keep all he finds and give to me. He said he'd cut a patch about a month ago that was full of cherry burls. Now they're at the bottom of a windrow. Probably gonna be burned. Maple doesn't sell good around here and mineral stained poplar is a defect. He's gonna look for ambrosia maple and get me some mineral stained poplar. Just gotta stop and talk!


Super connection! Hope it pans out! I've made contact with a couple of tree companies, but they've never called me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Albert Kiebert said:


> Got a call to harvest this Black Walnut for my turning club. Gonna get it Sat. 18” at base and 12” at top View attachment 206283


Should put a bra on those, at least for a few days...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Mr. Peet said:


> Should put a bra on those, at least for a few days...


What the ______ ????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Albert Kiebert said:


> What the ______ ????


my thoughts exactly, i looked twice trying to make sense of his comment


----------



## Byron Barker

Karl_TN said:


> Yes, but sadly I don’t have enough spare time to process another trailer load of wood after getting a load of persimmon wood. There’s always free wood around here, but my wife wants me to develop more will power to say no. I just hate seeing good wood go to waste so I might need to find someone willing to process the wood into turning blocks for an even split.


If you've got some straight 3ft pieces of persimmon, by all means let me know. I like using it for bow making. We can do a trade for some.


----------



## Karl_TN

Byron Barker said:


> If you've got some straight 3ft pieces of persimmon, by all means let me know. I like using it for bow making. We can do a trade for some.


Sorry I didn’t cut any 3ft long, and there are small insect holes so it might not have made the best bow. I will try to keep this in mind the next time I come across another persimmon tree.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Byron Barker 
I have 2 8' logs I have to go get and get on the mill. What dimensions do you need? I'll have some sawn


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> my thoughts exactly, i looked twice trying to make sense of his comment


Look at her on her side, bare to the world, awaiting destruction....


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Mr. Peet said:


> Look at her on her side, bare to the world, awaiting destruction....


Yes, it is sideways and almost no branches making this an easy harvest


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Went and picked up 2 persimmon logs at a buddies log yard. He had a load of cherry come in yesterday and told me I needed to look at it. Really figured cherry. I couldn't let it all go to saw logs so I bought 3. Go pick them up next week. Don't usually see it figured like that around here. I'll post pics when I saw it. Took the persimmon to my other buddies and found some spalted maple in his slab pile so I grabbed it. Cut these from it and some curly walnut I had left over there last time.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

gawrsh, dem's purdy - reel purdy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice slab pile. Hate to race you for the good stuff if that's the junk!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good thing I got there before his neighbor. He takes all the slabs and cutoffs and feeds his outdoor water stove!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Ouch!


----------



## DLJeffs

Really cool multiple shades of brown in those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

An awesome score


----------



## Byron Barker

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Byron Barker
> I have 2 8' logs I have to go get and get on the mill. What dimensions do you need? I'll have some sawn


If it is straight grained, can get some 2''x2''x3' blanks? It would need to be cut along the grain. Quarter sawn preferably, but that might waste a bunch of wood, so whatever's best for the size you have. Let me know if you'd like to do a trade or just sell. I'd take 4 of them depending on what they look like. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Most incredible haul! Spalting is monumental! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth

Didn't find it today but on Tuesday I stop at a house that had just cut down an Elm tree. Asked if I could have a couple of pieces and was told to take all I want. Of course, I grabbed 3 crotch pieces ( that's all I could fit ) and today I started cutting them into 12 x 5 bowl blanks. I don't work with Elm much but looks like they are going to make some nice crotch bowls.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner

Long story short, Cindy Drozda did a demo for our club a few months ago and she donated her demo piece back to our club. After the demonstration, we conducted a drawing and Bob was the winner. I had Cindy mail her piece to me and Bob finally arrived at my place to pick it up. He got out of his truck carrying a piece of cherry for that was for me. During the conversation mentioned that he also had a couple of pieces of chestnut in his truck. Bob said he cut the chestnut on his property and thought John, who is a club member and artist over in Yakima, could do justice to the larger piece. I agree with that for sure. John lives about 80 miles away and we will see what happens. He knows it is in my shop. I'll eventually turn the smaller piece and the cherry.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

That last crotch section is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Such a beautiful sight! Be sure to post pics when you do the turning. I am interested in how the Chestnut turns. Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Box elder stump. I dont think my lathe is big enough. Any suggestions?




Also got a hollow mulberry




And a smallish walnut root ball

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Any suggestions?


Yea, buy a bigger lathe!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

how big did you say?


----------



## William Tanner

DLJeffs said:


> That last crotch section is beautiful.





Nature Man said:


> Such a beautiful sight! Be sure to post pics when you do the turning. I am interested in how the Chestnut turns. Chuck


Will do chuck. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well it wasn't free today, but it was free a weekend ago. My woodmonger gave it to me. Piece of beautiful claro. Now don't get too excited - it is only about 1/8" thick at the thickest and tapers to nothing. He resawed a piece I missed the previous visit and made guitar tops - and this was left over. The guitar tops excruciatingly beautiful and I missed it!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Well it wasn't free today, but it was free a weekend ago. My woodmonger gave it to me. Piece of beautiful claro. Now don't get too excited - it is only about 1/8" thick at the thickest and tapers to nothing. He resawed a piece I missed the previous visit and made guitar tops - and this was left over. The guitar tops excruciatingly beautiful and I missed it!  View attachment 206774
> 
> View attachment 206775


Looks like a beautiful box top!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

Wasn’t quite free but wife and I spend more for a meal at our fav restaurant. Lost interest in turning and wanted it out of his basement so I obliged him.

For you newbys, don’t go all in until you know what you’re in for.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice grab!


----------



## Nature Man

Pickup treasure chest! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Swoon!!!!!


----------



## Mandolin

I’ve got five or six pines on my place that uprooted and fell over. Smallest on is about 20 inches at the butt. Been a lot of rain here lately so I’ll probably have more. Going to start getting them to my mill next week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man

Mandolin said:


> I’ve got five or six pines on my place that uprooted and fell over. Smallest on is about 20 inches at the butt. Been a lot of rain here lately so I’ll probably have more. Going to start getting them to my mill next week.


Do you have pics of the trees? Chuck


----------



## Trob115

Byron Barker said:


> If you've got some straight 3ft pieces of persimmon, by all means let me know. I like using it for bow making. We can do a trade for some.


How big of diameter pieces do you need ? I've got about 4 18" persimmon trees that were just pushed down on a neighbors place. I was able to get them for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Do you have pics of the trees? Chuck


I second that motion.


----------



## Byron Barker

Trob115 said:


> How big of diameter pieces do you need ? I've got about 4 18" persimmon trees that were just pushed down on a neighbors place. I was able to get them for free.


I'd do billets or 3x3 blanks 3' long. I live in Taiwan and drag all my wood back whenever I visit. It is a lot easier to drag back billets than staves. You got any pics of the trees? The grain is incredibly important for a proper bow. Needs to be straight gained without a lot of grain run off, knots or irregularities. Much easier for a 3ft section than a 6ft one! Let me know if you've got something in that range. I'd take 4 billets. 2 bows worth. If it magically has that black heartwood it sometimes gets, I'll take more. Thanks!


----------



## Trob115

Byron Barker said:


> I'd do billets or 3x3 blanks 3' long. I live in Taiwan and drag all my wood back whenever I visit. It is a lot easier to drag back billets than staves. You got any pics of the trees? The grain is incredibly important for a proper bow. Needs to be straight gained without a lot of grain run off, knots or irregularities. Much easier for a 3ft section than a 6ft one! Let me know if you've got something in that range. I'd take 4 billets. 2 bows worth. If it magically has that black heartwood it sometimes gets, I'll take more. Thanks!


I will try to get you a few pictures next time I'm over there. It will be towards the end of this upcoming week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Just went and rescued some firewood!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

dang nice, what is it


----------



## woodtickgreg

vegas urban lumber said:


> dang nice, what is it


Curly dunno wood!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

vegas urban lumber said:


> dang nice, what is it


Curly maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's "Virginia bound" wood!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

3 Cleveland pear trees were making threatening gestures toward the neighbors house so she decided they had to go. We had a tornado go either side of their place on thursday so that made it even more urgent.
I took the trunks and my dad's wood stove gets the branches

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> 3 Cleveland pear trees were making threatening gestures toward the neighbors house so she decided they had to go. We had a tornado go either side of their place on thursday so that made it even more urgent.
> I took the trunks and my dad's wood stove gets the branches
> 
> View attachment 207016


A local name I assume, look just like 'Bradford pear'.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I was told they were a variant that wasnt supposed to be a prone to splitting. This is the German that keeps meticulous records so unless the seller lied to her, these will be not be bradford.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The Bradford and cleveland are both variants of the callery pear from Asia. The cleveland is supposed to be fully sterile and slightly narrower. Also known as chanticleer pear tree.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Less prone to splitting is a good thing! Please share more pics when you crack open this new pear variety! Looks like it holds real promise! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The Bradford and cleveland are both variants of the callery pear from Asia. The cleveland is supposed to be fully sterile and slightly narrower. Also known as chanticleer pear tree.


Thanks Frank, just did not recall ever handling a Callery cultivar called 'Cleveland'. We basically dealt with the two big splits of the species, 'Bradford', the upright deltoid shaped crown, and 'Callery', the globular crowned form. 

I see Dirr has 13 named forms listed, but 'Cleveland' was not one of them. I did see it listed on the web, and see it matches well to two forms. Sure that name sells better in the midwest...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks Frank, just did not recall ever handling a Callery cultivar called 'Cleveland'. We basically dealt with the two big splits of the species, 'Bradford', the upright deltoid shaped crown, and 'Callery', the globular crowned form.
> 
> I see Dirr has 13 named forms listed, but 'Cleveland' was not one of them. I did see it listed on the web, and see it matches well to two forms. Sure that name sells better in the midwest...


Pyrus calleryana 'Chanticleer' is the latin name I found listed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looks to me like cleveland is a sales and marketing form...


----------



## barry richardson

By coincidence, my brother, (who is retired from Missouri Dept. of Conservation) posted this on Facebook yesterday...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2305140536297413

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I did not watch the media, but not sure if I want to as even the first sentence is suspect. Callery pears are not Bradford Pears - Bradford pears are a variety (a purposeful selection) of callery pear - a variety that is deemed sterile - as in cannot reproduce. If it cannot reproduce, it cannot spread. It is very hard to reproduce by cuttings and it is not stoloniferous and the fruits are not sterile (it does not self-pollinate - some have fruits, but no viable seeds). However, there is a so called "invasion" of callery pear - and they are not native and people have their panties in a wad over these non-natives (why not other non-natives I don't understand). A Bradford pear is usually "manufactured" by grafting a Bradford pear scion (they don't have seeds and very, very hard to reproduce by cuttings) onto "wild" callery pear stock. Callery pear is also the usual rootstock for the Asian Pear that has become popular. What has likely happened is one of two things and the Bradford is getting the blame. One is that is has somehow hybridized with some type of other pear (does not with common (eating) pears but has been shown possible with other Asian pears) or that some Bradford grafts have not lived and the rootstock has grown and reproduced - I used to be able to point out a couple of those within a block of our office (they've since been cut down). Where my office is located the town used to have a Pear Fest - and mandated planting Bradford Pears everywhere because. It was a pretty cool sight in the spring at one time. Of course, nobody maintained the tree correctly and many were damaged by splitting in snow, ice, rain and heavy winds. So they got a bad name quite a long time ago here because of the splitting and they cancelled the Pear Fest. A callery actually looks pretty nice in the spring also, but does reproduces, has no pests, does have thorns, but doesn't have that beloved natural (as in no-maintenance) "vase" shape - so not popular.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## barry richardson

Mike Hill said:


> I did not watch the media, but not sure if I want to as even the first sentence is suspect. Callery pears are not Bradford Pears - Bradford pears are a variety (a purposeful selection) of callery pear - a variety that is deemed sterile - as in cannot reproduce. If it cannot reproduce, it cannot spread. It is very hard to reproduce by cuttings and it is not stoloniferous and the fruits are not sterile (it does not self-pollinate - some have fruits, but no viable seeds). However, there is a so called "invasion" of callery pear - and they are not native and people have their panties in a wad over these non-natives (why not other non-natives I don't understand). A Bradford pear is usually "manufactured" by grafting a Bradford pear scion (they don't have seeds and very, very hard to reproduce by cuttings) onto "wild" callery pear stock. Callery pear is also the usual rootstock for the Asian Pear that has become popular. What has likely happened is one of two things and the Bradford is getting the blame. One is that is has somehow hybridized with some type of other pear (does not with common (eating) pears but has been shown possible with other Asian pears) or that some Bradford grafts have not lived and the rootstock has grown and reproduced - I used to be able to point out a couple of those within a block of our office (they've since been cut down). Where my office is located the town used to have a Pear Fest - and mandated planting Bradford Pears everywhere because. It was a pretty cool sight in the spring at one time. Of course, nobody maintained the tree correctly and many were damaged by splitting in snow, ice, rain and heavy winds. So they got a bad name quite a long time ago here because of the splitting and they cancelled the Pear Fest. A callery actually looks pretty nice in the spring also, but does reproduces, has no pests, does have thorns, but doesn't have that beloved natural (as in no-maintenance) "vase" shape - so not popular.


Thats a lot of comments for not watching the media.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> Thats a lot of comments for not watching the media.....


Sorry, my mind makes up things!

But I did read some of the brochure though. It's been a pet peeve of mine for a few years because of the Bradfords in our area and the response and finger pointing. I work in the soft underbelly of Middle Tennessee! its not that I have any great fondness of Bradfords, but i get irritated with the non-critical thinking that happens around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Pyrus calleryana 'Chanticleer' is the latin name I found listed.



I just looked again at my Dirr book (1990 revision), and he did have it, " 'Chanticleer' Some times sold as 'Select', Cleveland Select' and 'Stone Hill' ". I had simply looked at the list of cultivars named and did not read into them.

@Mike Hill 

As for 'Bradford', it was listed as named in 1963 at Glenn Dale MD, USDA Plant Introduction Station. Propagation is listed at 70% success using 10k ppm IBA + 5k ppm NAA quik dip, bark, sand and mist. As for reproduction, not listed as sterile, but often has incomplete flowers. Does not self pollinate, but can breed with other Asian pears as well with others of its same species. Prone to root sprouting in urban settings, sometimes forming clonal communities.

Watch the short film, they cover some of the stuff you said. Enjoy a cup of joe or other choice beverage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Little known fact - many of the seeds of the original research on callery pears can from the region now known as Wuhan. 

My point is that too much CRAP has been written by people good at writing CRAP about callery and bradfords and not about research. I'm not championing bradfords (although I do love turning it), but pointing out ignorance. Callery and Bradford are not interchangeable - anymore than Red Delicious apples, Granny Smith, and Malus sieversii are interchangable. Is the Cabernet Sauvignon grape the same as the Concord Grape or the wild vitus riparia? Do the wines taste the same? Is Honduran mahogany the same as Cuban mahogany and is what sold as mahogany really mahogany? Callerys were brought over well before Bradfords were selected. Callery was and may still be a very common rootstock tree for common pears and Asian pears - I don't study growing fruit like I used to. Callery as collected and grown well before the Bradford introduction (40+ years) because of the hope that it's big-time resistance to fire blight would transfer to the scions. Since the 1963 introduction a few more Bradley like introductions were made, including Whitehouse, Cleveland Select, Aristocrat, and Chanticleer among others (all distinct cultivars). Bradford by itself, is self-sterile - It does not pollinate itself, nor does one Bradford pollinate another Bradford. Pear trees in general are self-incompatible, meaning they cannot fertilize themselves. We are now led to believe that some of the additional cultivars can pollinate one another and the species callery can pollinate Bradford. In a genetic analysis of "wild" Callery Pear populations, I've been told and have read that only a relatively small percentage have cultivar ancestors. That means a relatively large percentage came about some other way. What may be that way? Hmmmmm---there seems to be a lot of other callery out there other than Bradford - could some of the problems be coming from them? Even from commercial pear orchards? Very likely If it's clonal, it is not likely a cultivar, it's likely callery or callery rootstock. Often you never know that something has been grafted. A few years ago, one of my tree peonies got attacked by a mole or a vole and had a decline. The next year, It had two types of flowers - one a pink tree peony, and the other was what appeared to be a herbaceous Festiva Maximus. Until then, had no idea at least some tree peonies were grafted. And then I found the Intersectionals (Itohs), 

And yes, I've read about the success rate of rooting cuttings. But that has not proven true in my experience and of some nurserymen I've talked to. Back in the 80's, I admired the Bradfords in the town I worked in and wanted a number of Bradfords for use in my yard, but did not want to spend the money buying them. So I went about trying to propagate them from cuttings. I tried quite a number - both hardwood and softwood cuttings - 100% failure. The next year I tried some with 2 different rooting hormones and willow water - 100% failure. By the next year I was determined and did much the same but also did some with mist propagation, some with bottom heat, and some with enclosure and some with all 3 together. 100% failure. I threw up my hands and bought some azaleas and oak-leaf hydrangea instead. And propagated them.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## trc65

Thanks everyone for the discussion on ornamental pears. Very timely discussion as the pears are in full bloom right now.

I've never paid much attention, nor grown any ornamental, only fruiting pears. Really noticing them now, and the different tree shapes (cultivars?) I'm seeing around town. Going to visit a few retailers and see just what it is they are selling/pushing around here.


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Thanks everyone for the discussion on ornamental pears. Very timely discussion as the pears are in full bloom right now.
> 
> I've never paid much attention, nor grown any ornamental, only fruiting pears. Really noticing them now, and the different tree shapes (cultivars?) I'm seeing around town. Going to visit a few retailers and see just what it is they are selling/pushing around here.


I'm curious to find out whether you find any or not. Last I hears was like 1/2 of the states have outlawed them to some extent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Lowes lists "Bradford" for sale, as does Tractor Supply and numerous other online nurseries. Menards does not, but does sell "Cleveland". Saw several articles where cities in IL have banned Bradford for municipal plantings, but allow it for private plantings. 

An article from a newspaper in Indiana indicated that State officials wanted to ban it, but lobbying from nurseries in the state convinced them not to as they had a large stock of trees to sell and it would hurt their bottom line....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

I got a text from a buddy today that was clearing fence rows. He gave me this entire honey locust tree. Yesterday another buddy got me about 30' of a nice black cherry tree.
I'm on a hot streak this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner

No doubt about it. Nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice! Take that crate out and you coulda put more in!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

He gave you the honey locust just so he didn't have to deal with the thorns!

Nice score!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

Beautiful sight! I’d jump for Honey Locust! Chuck


----------



## Trob115

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful sight! I’d jump for Honey Locust! Chuck


Chuck, when I process it, what exactly do you want? I'll try to set something aside


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> Chuck, when I process it, what exactly do you want? I'll try to set something aside


Just a figure of speech at this point. I’m in the middle of a move and can’t accumulate additional wood at this time. I have turned 4 bowls from Honey Locust, and concluded it is a very nice species to work with. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! Take that crate out and you coulda put more in


Yeah but someone might want to take my high dollar dog crate! I think I paid $40 several years ago .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> Yeah but someone might want to take my high dollar dog crate! I think I paid $40 several years ago .


Not a high demand unless you have an animal to put in it... Some of those last a long time outside and others shatter. Nice score on the wood.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

#1 wife has taken the old fellow across the way to raise (says he reminds her of her father). Anyway, on Wednesdays and Sundays she sends over a homecooked meal. She sends it via Alan walking over there, which I don't mind because I like talking to him too. Yesterday he tells me he cut down a Bradford Pear (smallish tree about 8" base). Now I don't know a Bradford Pear from any other kind of pear but I'm always seeing you guys talking about them. So, I ask if I can have some of it. Of course he says take it all. So, this morning I get the biggest limbs and the trunk. It's still pretty green, in fact it's all the way green. I lopped off a 2x2 piece of a limb about 6 inches long and cut the sides off with my bandsaw. As I'm cutting I see it's just another pale, nondescript piece of something that might make a fire a little hotter. So, I set it aside and worked on something else. In about an hour I come back around to it and it has turned the purtiest kind of dark orange that I've seen on a piece of wood. 

Tomorrow I'll skin the bark and figure out the best lengths to cut it to, paint it and set it up someplace to dry. I think the trunk is probably too small for a bowl blank. I'd post pictures but in a stroke of good luck I managed to leave my phone at the house today when I went out to the shop. The lack of interruptions made sense when I discovered that. 

I'll get some tomorrow.

Alan

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Alan, split the trunk section and make a couple of live edge "gondola" bowls.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I may give that a try. My level of expertise on the lathe is not quite to that level yet though. 

Alan


----------



## Mr. Peet

That orange is only skin deep, it will disappear when the wood is worked. Afterword, you might get a yellowing patina and sometimes a golden...if you steam it, you might get more of an orange.?.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I didn't get to the bark skinning today. Mowed the place to destroy mosquito habitat. 

The small piece I cut yesterday.

Alan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Yellow would be nice too. It looks like it should be easy enough to work. very clear grain and no knots.

Alan


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

When it is steamed does the color permeate to the wood below the surface?\

Alan


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Not orange usually but steaming does darken most pearwood and evens out the stresses so it is less likely to twist. I have noticed on my bradford that as it dries the color change isnt as pronounced once you trim that orange off, it doesnt tend to go back orange.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I have read that it twists when drying. So, IF, I turned say, a bowl, to finished size and sanded it, then steamed it right away, it MIGHT not twist and it MIGHT stay somewhat orange or a dark color....?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I guess, I will need to boil a little chunk and see the color change. I have researched but never tried it. I have plenty of small spindle scraps that won't be lost if steaming/boiling doesnt work.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went out specifically to search for pallets with 1x6 pine boards in them today, I need them to replace some rotted boards in my garage roof. I didn't find much usable pine but I did score some nice maple.
This is a place I go to often when I need wood for projects, mostly hardwood pallets this time around. You can see my pallet breaker in the one on the ground. It makes short work of these hardwood pallets.



Some of the 2x3 Maple boards are 12 foot long.



Nice load of maple, this will be used for the new outfeed table for my new table saw.



Next job will be to de nail them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> I went out specifically to search for pallets with 1x6 pine boards in them today, I need them to replace some rotted boards in my garage roof. I didn't find much usable pine but I did score some nice maple.
> This is a place I go to often when I need wood for projects, mostly hardwood pallets this time around. You can see my pallet breaker in the one on the ground. It makes short work of these hardwood pallets.
> View attachment 208837
> Some of the 2x3 Maple boards are 12 foot long.
> View attachment 208838
> Nice load of maple, this will be used for the new outfeed table for my new table saw.
> View attachment 208839
> Next job will be to de nail them.


at the price of boards today, you're a millionaire with that score

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

vegas urban lumber said:


> at the price of boards today, you're a millionaire with that score


Lol, kinda why I went salvaging wood today. I can save a lot of money building my outfeed table with salvaged wood. It will also eliminate the cost of one sheet of plywood.Of course I will have to put some time into it cutting, jointing, planing, and gluing up boards, but it's wood working and I love that part of salvaging wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I was looking for pallets like that a few weeks ago to restack my firewood on. Found a couple behind Woodcraft and they weighed a ton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I got mine at a steel yard. All hardwood. Pine I get from siding supply and hot tub dealers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Man, down here you'd think they were made of gold. Whenever I buy something on a pallet, there is like a $30 deposit on it.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> I was looking for pallets like that a few weeks ago to restack my firewood on. Found a couple behind Woodcraft and they weighed a ton.





2feathers Creative Making said:


> I got mine at a steel yard. All hardwood. Pine I get from siding supply and hot tub dealers


Good places to find pallets like this are from sheet metal fab places, water jet and Lazer companies, and also steel suppliers but the suppliers often won't part with the pallets. End users are usually happy for you to help clean up their yard. I always make it a point to not leave a mess. If I reject certain boards I'll stack them on a pallet so it is easy for them to lift with a forklift and dump in the dumpster. At one time I gave the rejects to a person that heated with wood but he has moved to far away to be convenient.
Remember, wood is everywhere and it's free!
Now I just need to score a bunch of 1x6 pine for my garage roof. At today's prices I ain't buying it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I have the woodstove in my carport waiting to be installed in the shop. As a sawmill owner, any other heat would be a bit dumb... the steel yard I was talking about was a production facility not technically a steel yard. You are right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Anyplace that ships from international locations are good places to find hardwood pallets. It always surprises me the kinds of wood they use for pallets that will be scrapped unless someone claims them. We got a new labeling machine when I was still working from Taiwan that came in a box with teak plywood sides and top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Years ago, there were some import restrictions on certain woods. A friend of my dad's wanted some of the wood in question. When my dad built his house he put Brazilian Cherry throughout on the floors. It was shipped on Purple Heart pallets.

At least that's the story I heard, but I have a few pieces of the PH.

Alan

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

We have a lot of hackberry in the pallets around here. We also see a good bit of sweet gum. Occasionally I'll see some pine.
Pallets down here have a deposit on them too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So what did my salvage yield? Well today after getting all my domestic chores done I detail the boards.
This is all 5/4 maple, mostly soft but still nice usable lumber.



I found a couple of curly boards in the mix too. 



Curly boards get set of to the side for later use.



Cup o nails.



Not a bad yield I'd say.



I even found a few 1x6 pine boards for the garage roof repair.



Most boards are 4 to 5 foot in length and 6 to 10 inches wide, all 5/4.



The 2x3s will get done another day. I'll use these for legs on my outfeed table bench.



Not bad for free. Of course I'll be working around defects like nots, splits, and checks. But there is plenty to work with here. It's all in the basement shop now waiting for me to work it. Jointing and planing will come next after the legs are done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Sweet! I still got my Red oak 1x6x48" and maple2x3x120" in my shed waiting for me to use them. Probably gonna make a saw shelter for my bandsaw with mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

If you find you have too many curly boards, I can swap them out for straighter grain stuff for that bench top.  just trying to help a fellow out, ya know?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I like the stockade fence. Keeps the mongrel hoards at bay.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> I like the stockade fence. Keeps the mongrel hoards at bay.



It's about time to replace it, was here when I moved in 7 years ago, kinda wobbly, lol.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

My experience with pallet wood is not as satisfying as yours. We must get a completely different kind of pallet down here. In the ones I have tried to work with, pulling the nails is next to impossible and I end up tearing the boards apart trying to just get them out of the 2x crosspieces. It's a workout to tear up the pallets. The nails that don't rip the boards apart break off. I gave up long ago even trying to use them. 

Now, it was possible, up until lately, to salvage plywood from shipping crates for machinery. A lot of oilfield equipment is shipped in plywood containers and some companies would give it away to get rid of it. 

Well, since 3/8 CD is $40+ a sheet, that well has dried up.

Alan


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> My experience with pallet wood is not as satisfying as yours. We must get a completely different kind of pallet down here. In the ones I have tried to work with, pulling the nails is next to impossible and I end up tearing the boards apart trying to just get them out of the 2x crosspieces. It's a workout to tear up the pallets. The nails that don't rip the boards apart break off. I gave up long ago even trying to use them.
> 
> Now, it was possible, up until lately, to salvage plywood from shipping crates for machinery. A lot of oilfield equipment is shipped in plywood containers and some companies would give it away to get rid of it.
> 
> Well, since 3/8 CD is $40+ a sheet, that well has dried up.
> 
> Alan


He is breaking larger pallets. They have full 1 inch or thicker planks. Also a deck wrecker/pallet breaker makes life much easier. If using thin pallets, cut both ends just inside the runner then you only have to fight the center nails. It also makes your projects 2/3 holefree. The only time I go after thin pallets is if they have a special little whistle that I cant ignore. Like the acacia and mahogany stuff I salvaged and used on my livingroom wall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Sounds like you all are coming across some really cool wood, but what about the strong insect treatments used on pallets? Might be good for outside projects, but unsure if I‘d want to have those chemicals inside my home.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Karl_TN said:


> Sounds like you all are coming across some really cool wood, but what about the strong insect treatments used on pallets? Might be good for outside projects, but unsure if I‘d want to have those chemicals inside my home.


Read the stamps, MB = methyl-bromide, HT = heat treated. If it is just HT, likely safe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg

Mr. Peet said:


> Read the stamps, MB = methyl-bromide, HT = heat treated. If it is just HT, likely safe...


Methyl Bromide evaporates completely. It's also used on imported food stuffs. Don't know if other chemicals are used on pallets.


----------



## Mr. Peet

djg said:


> Methyl Bromide evaporates completely. It's also used on imported food stuffs. Don't know if other chemicals are used on pallets.


Yes, there are several chemicals but MB usually gets more attention. If used correctly, no issues, but can react with high moisture pallets, pallets with mold or fungi and with organics on the pallets. Sometimes the pallets are loaded with product and get gased to cross boarders. By avoiding them to start, minimizes risk even more was kind of my point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Neighbor lost a large cherry tree couple of weeks ago. The base is split and full of ants but there is plenty of great wood. I’m just getting started on it. The larger pieces are 16” across.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Are you going to use End sealer?


----------



## Tom Smart

William Tanner said:


> Are you going to use End sealer?


Yeah, just finished with anchorseal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal. Some nice wood there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

More cherry.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Must be from the same tree. Has been a great score.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Yes, same tree.


----------



## Tom Smart

Pile is growing. I’m only good for a few hours before it gets too hot. Getting into the 90’s now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Giving gifts pays off!

Gave a walnut and apple bowl to the young couple who gave me an extra deer that they harvested last fall. A couple weeks ago he gave me a call and asked if I wanted some walnut - silly question! Went over there today and he had one log about 40" long and between 20-24" diameter,and another 4 ft log 14" diameter that his father in law donated to the cause. 

FIL said he would pay me to make him a bowl or something, told him heck no! You give me nice wood, I make you nice bowls, etc. 

The young man then asked if cherry was any good to turn, another silly question. Said he just had a large one taken down and would have some more pieces for me a little later!

BTW, the FIL buys and sells hunting land as a side job. He'll buy a nice parcel, have the walnut and cherry selectively harvested, then turn around and sell it. I see lots more free wood in my future!

The whole pile.





Crotch that is hard to see a it's been raining and the face is not uniformly wet.





End of the smaller log. Really want to try a pith-in hollow form on this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

Sounds like a dream but you have evidence that it isn’t. Yes, it pays off in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

That should be enough for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

What a beautiful sight! Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 209388
> 
> View attachment 209389
> 
> That should be enough for awhile.


What is this 'enough's that you speak of?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What is this 'enough's that you speak of?


I actually told folks in the turning club to come pick some up. I’d hate to see it wasted if I can’t get to it soon enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Giving gifts pays off!
> 
> Gave a walnut and apple bowl to the young couple who gave me an extra deer that they harvested last fall. A couple weeks ago he gave me a call and asked if I wanted some walnut - silly question! Went over there today and he had one log about 40" long and between 20-24" diameter,and another 4 ft log 14" diameter that his father in law donated to the cause.
> 
> FIL said he would pay me to make him a bowl or something, told him heck no! You give me nice wood, I make you nice bowls, etc.
> 
> The young man then asked if cherry was any good to turn, another silly question. Said he just had a large one taken down and would have some more pieces for me a little later!
> 
> BTW, the FIL buys and sells hunting land as a side job. He'll buy a nice parcel, have the walnut and cherry selectively harvested, then turn around and sell it. I see lots more free wood in my future!
> 
> The whole pile.
> 
> View attachment 209331
> 
> Crotch that is hard to see a it's been raining and the face is not uniformly wet.
> 
> View attachment 209330
> 
> End of the smaller log. Really want to try a pith-in hollow form on this one.
> 
> View attachment 209329


Way cool! It might be worth investing in a coring system if you don't already have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> I just looked again at my Dirr book (1990 revision), and he did have it, " 'Chanticleer' Some times sold as 'Select', Cleveland Select' and 'Stone Hill' ". I had simply looked at the list of cultivars named and did not read into them.
> 
> @Mike Hill
> 
> As for 'Bradford', it was listed as named in 1963 at Glenn Dale MD, USDA Plant Introduction Station. Propagation is listed at 70% success using 10k ppm IBA + 5k ppm NAA quik dip, bark, sand and mist. As for reproduction, not listed as sterile, but often has incomplete flowers. Does not self pollinate, but can breed with other Asian pears as well with others of its same species. Prone to root sprouting in urban settings, sometimes forming clonal communities.
> 
> Watch the short film, they cover some of the stuff you said. Enjoy a cup of joe or other choice beverage.







I told you she had the paperwork  She proved me right...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just a couple of pallets, but they are 4x4x5/8" plywood. If I can get them apart without destroying them, they are nailed with spiral nails. But the nails are small and if I'm patient with the pry bar I think I can get them apart.The plywood will be useful, maybe for the tool stand I'm building.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> Just a couple of pallets, but they are 4x4x5/8" plywood. If I can get them apart without destroying them, they are nailed with spiral nails. But the nails are small and if I'm patient with the pry bar I think I can get them apart.The plywood will be useful, maybe for the tool stand I'm building.
> View attachment 210573View attachment 210574


you're rich!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Man some guys have all the luck. 

Alan


----------



## woodtickgreg

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Man some guys have all the luck.
> 
> Alan


Lol. I keep telling people that wood is free and it's everywhere. You just need to learn where to look for it. I'm always looking for wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Not free. But sitting in house the air freshener is free.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

That is a treasure trove there!

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I jumped into my free wood pile today. I milled one pecan log yesterday. Got five or six 5/4 and 6/4 slabs for some table top projects when it dries. I drug it out and cut it to straight lengths and will start milling tomorrow. Ultimate goal is to make a small solar kiln that I can stack maybe 200 BF in. Gotta do a bit more reading on that though. I think we have ample summertime heat to suffice and some small fans and a cheap dehumidifier. At least that's the plan now.

I had hackberry, elm, Pecan, live oak and white oak stacked up harboring mosquitos. I gotta get this done and get it drying and start making things. It's easy to get too much lumber in a hurry. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

wanna show your wealth in 2021?



.........



use a 2x4 as a toothpick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Man some guys have all the luck.
> 
> Alan


Some guys have all the pain.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Was doing some man tracking training on one of our management areas on Monday. On the way there, found a pile of elm chunks someone had dumped on the side of the road. I was off today so I went and grabbed a few. Now to get them cut up and sealed. Never seen the color streaks in elm like this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Whoa! It must be diseased and contagious. Immediately box them up and send them to Nashville for proper processing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Elm is a beautiful wood, but never seen it like that. I wonder if that is how it spalts? 
Nice grab Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No idea. May go back and get more next week. Going to another place tomorrow a guy said we could dig through some piles of his stuff. Take whatever we want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No idea. May go back and get more next week. Going to another place tomorrow a guy said we could dig through some piles of his stuff. Take whatever we want


Get as much as you can! Price is certainly right! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Pictures don't show much, but I'm pretty tired. Another half day of milling then paint the ends and stack it .... somewhere... I haven't gotten that far ahead yet.... I started milling it at 5/4 then went to 6/4 about half way through.

Pecan and Elm.

Alan

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Pictures don't show much, but I'm pretty tired. Another half day of milling then paint the ends and stack it .... somewhere... I haven't gotten that far ahead yet.... I started milling it at 5/4 then went to 6/4 about half way through.
> 
> Pecan and Elm.
> 
> Alan
> 
> View attachment 210710
> 
> 
> View attachment 210711
> 
> View attachment 210713


Luscious lumber! Chuck


----------



## Deputydawg

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Pictures don't show much, but I'm pretty tired. Another half day of milling then paint the ends and stack it .... somewhere... I haven't gotten that far ahead yet.... I started milling it at 5/4 then went to 6/4 about half way through.
> 
> Pecan and Elm.
> 
> Alan
> 
> View attachment 210710
> 
> 
> View attachment 210711
> 
> View attachment 210713


That is very very nice! I'm fairly new to woodworking and know absolutely nothing about milling. I live near Houston but visit Victoria very often. If you ever need a helping hand when your milling please let me know. I'd be glad to be free labor just to see the process.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Pictures don't show much, but I'm pretty tired. Another half day of milling then paint the ends and stack it .... somewhere... I haven't gotten that far ahead yet.... I started milling it at 5/4 then went to 6/4 about half way through.
> 
> Pecan and Elm.
> 
> Alan
> 
> View attachment 210710
> 
> 
> View attachment 210711
> 
> View attachment 210713


once dried the pecan is very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Today was shop materials day


Local motorsports supplier had uncrated a shipment.


Some are 1x3 side panels some are 2x4 and 2x3 floor panels.


The floor panels have several dollars worth of bolts and screws in each


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Today was shop materials dayView attachment 210725
> Local motorsports supplier had uncrated a shipment.View attachment 210726
> Some are 1x3 side panels some are 2x4 and 2x3 floor panels.View attachment 210727
> The floor panels have several dollars worth of bolts and screws in each


can i get a loan?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That was about half the stack. A buddy from work took the rest. You might check your can-am guys there. I doubt you will get any seadoo pallets....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'm surprised you didn't get mugged on your way home...

Alan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Strange part is this stuff has been listed for about a month now. I figured it was picked over but apparently the stay home and sit on your butt checks stopped even the freebie collectors.


----------



## David - Ohio

Is Mulberry a good timber to turn ? I am new at this game...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

In my opinion, it certainly is. It is a beautiful yellow when turning, but after a year or so it will turn brown. It's still good looking even when brown. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I jumped into my free wood pile today. I milled one pecan log yesterday. Got five or six 5/4 and 6/4 slabs for some table top projects when it dries. I drug it out and cut it to straight lengths and will start milling tomorrow. Ultimate goal is to make a small solar kiln that I can stack maybe 200 BF in. Gotta do a bit more reading on that though. I think we have ample summertime heat to suffice and some small fans and a cheap dehumidifier. At least that's the plan now.
> 
> I had hackberry, elm, Pecan, live oak and white oak stacked up harboring mosquitos. I gotta get this done and get it drying and start making things. It's easy to get too much lumber in a hurry.
> 
> Alan


You definitely should have plenty of sunshine. I think the forestry department has free plans available for solar kilns. Dont have it at my fingertips right now.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'll look for it online, thanks. I've got a stack about 8 ft wide and and 10-12' long about 3' high (stickered) going. I had it covered with tarps through the month of rain we had. I uncovered it and while it was damp it dried right out after a day. I stacked the new stiff on top of the older stuff, so I'll have to restack at some point, but not this week. I had the time and #2 son was down to help so I got it done. For the time being until I can gather the materials for the kiln I'll put corrugated tin over it to shed water while it air dries.

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

__





Free solar kiln plans


As the name of the thread says... http://www.solarkilninfo.com/solar-kiln-resources-on-the-internet/links-to-plans-for-building-a-solar-kiln .



woodbarter.com


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The plans on the WW link were developed by virginia tech. That is the plan I was thinking of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So this is a continuation of the 2 pallets I found. 
I got all the boards off the plywood and pounded the nails through for removal.
The guy got carried away with the nail gun on one of them, lol.



Seriously?



Bucket of nails. Spirals but small gage so they came apart.easy.



For the burn pit.



20 minutes of work yielded two usable sheets of plywood. One is 7 ply and one is 5 ply. Both are 5/8" thick. One has some forklift damage but ill cut that off. These will be used on my new morticer tool cart/stand.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## barry richardson

Picked up some stuff yesterday at the dump I go to, looks like a big cabinet shop dumped off their trimmings, I got a bunch of 1x2, 1x3, up to a few 1x6, 4/4, mostly maple, but some cherry and alder mixed in, will probably make some cutting boards with it someday. Also got these D-fir beam cutoffs, about 4' long, 6x6 and 6x8, they are old growth with very few checks, I made a 5" sphere out of a piece this morning before it got too hot......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

That is a horrendous find.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The plans on the WW link were developed by virginia tech. That is the plan I was thinking of.



Anything developed by the good folks at VA Tech has to be good! OK, I may be a little biased! 

Thanks for sharing the link @2feathers Creative Making !

Got a load of walnut this weeked. Working on cutting it up and will post pics later tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Picked up some stuff yesterday at the dump I go to, looks like a big cabinet shop dumped off their trimmings, I got a bunch of 1x2, 1x3, up to a few 1x6, 4/4, mostly maple, but some cherry and alder mixed in, will probably make some cutting boards with it someday. Also got these D-fir beam cutoffs, about 4' long, 6x6 and 6x8, they are old growth with very few checks, I made a 5" sphere out of a piece this morning before it got too hot......
> View attachment 210859View attachment 210860View attachment 210861View attachment 210862


One man’s trash……

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

@barry richardson I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I walked away from that. That is incredible. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> Picked up some stuff yesterday at the dump I go to, looks like a big cabinet shop dumped off their trimmings, I got a bunch of 1x2, 1x3, up to a few 1x6, 4/4, mostly maple, but some cherry and alder mixed in, will probably make some cutting boards with it someday. Also got these D-fir beam cutoffs, about 4' long, 6x6 and 6x8, they are old growth with very few checks, I made a 5" sphere out of a piece this morning before it got too hot......
> View attachment 210859View attachment 210860View attachment 210861View attachment 210862


'mater stakes!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

barry richardson said:


> Picked up some stuff yesterday at the dump I go to, looks like a big cabinet shop dumped off their trimmings, I got a bunch of 1x2, 1x3, up to a few 1x6, 4/4, mostly maple, but some cherry and alder mixed in, will probably make some cutting boards with it someday. Also got these D-fir beam cutoffs, about 4' long, 6x6 and 6x8, they are old growth with very few checks, I made a 5" sphere out of a piece this morning before it got too hot......
> View attachment 210859View attachment 210860View attachment 210861View attachment 210862


ohh the money!


----------



## barry richardson

vegas urban lumber said:


> ohh the money!


I would keep going back for more of I could convert it into money lol


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

barry richardson said:


> Picked up some stuff yesterday at the dump I go to, looks like a big cabinet shop dumped off their trimmings, I got a bunch of 1x2, 1x3, up to a few 1x6, 4/4, mostly maple, but some cherry and alder mixed in, will probably make some cutting boards with it someday. Also got these D-fir beam cutoffs, about 4' long, 6x6 and 6x8, they are old growth with very few checks, I made a 5" sphere out of a piece this morning before it got too hot......
> View attachment 210859View attachment 210860View attachment 210861View attachment 210862


You reckon you know which shop? They probably would dump at your house once to save the cost of dump fee...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Got this load split up this evening and Anchor Sealed. Have two more logs out back that are staying there for the night. I'm making a salad bowl and another piece for the family that let me have it. Not super wide, but free!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Steve, when you seal the ends go up the sides an inch or two as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

woodtickgreg said:


> Steve, when you seal the ends go up the sides an inch or two as well.



Thanks Greg! I sealed up all sides completely as it may be awhile before I get to turning it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Even better.


----------



## barry richardson

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You reckon you know which shop? They probably would dump at your house once to save the cost of dump fee...


Naw, I like it better just picking out what I want....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That looks like the mill rippings place that I found. Very cool!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well here's the elm I got last week. Peeled the bark on one and this little fella jumped out. But the reason I posted is, here is a fresh cut piece from the other day and now that it's dried for over a week. Guess that answers my question if the streaks will stay...NOPE!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb

Wow! Big difference.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea. Kinda bland now. But its a pretty brown


----------



## Trob115

I got this nice Bradford pear trunk. It's almost 48" in diameter in places. My in-laws decided it was time for the tree to go, so I got all of the free wood I want from it. I really wish I had access to a mill right now. My chainsaw is hating me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Anchorseal!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

woodtickgreg said:


> Anchorseal!!!!


Yes I have it ready to go. I suspect I'll still have a good bit of checks to deal with


----------



## woodtickgreg

Trob115 said:


> Yes I have it ready to go. I suspect I'll still have a good bit of checks to deal with


Yup, it's a fruit wood. Try and rough turn a couple if you can and bage em with its own chips to slow the dry time down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Found a 6foot plus x 12 inch cherry log in a local waste pile. Thin cut a bunch of waste off it for little box projects or epoxy tops that dont take 3 gallons per side table. Couple of 1 inch slabs and a couple 2 inch slabs. One of my 2 inch has ant tunnels. The crotch had split so there was no saving a feather in this one. 











The black is from the bandsaw blade reacting to tannins from an oak beam that I sawed just prior to this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Trob115 said:


> I got this nice Bradford pear trunk. It's almost 48" in diameter in places. My in-laws decided it was time for the tree to go, so I got all of the free wood I want from it. I really wish I had access to a mill right now. My chainsaw is hating me.
> 
> View attachment 211727


Have you looked in the phone book for Sawmills near you? Depending on where in mississippi...
Here in the wooded section of tn we have Sawmills everywhere. I can drive to 5 different mills without getting to town from my house. Not to mention the little hobby mill that I have.


----------



## Trob115

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Have you looked in the phone book for Sawmills near you? Depending on where in mississippi...
> Here in the wooded section of tn we have Sawmills everywhere. I can drive to 5 different mills without getting to town from my house. Not to mention the little hobby mill that I have.


Yeah I know several people around me with mills. The issue on this particular log, is that I don't have a trailer with me to haul home. So, I had to do it the hard way


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That stinks after you have a couple milled... you dont realize how slow the chainsaw is till then.
I have taken to splitting lengthwise and throwing it on my mill...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wife and daughter helped split firewood for a client today. After about the third piece, even the wife was saying, "What a shame." Most of the Black cherry was flame grained or cathedral curl. No pictures taken as some crimes too painful to revisit.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Was in western KY this past weekend and found this. Seems to be rather hard on the Janka scale and really dense. Any ideas!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Was in western KY this past weekend and found this. Seems to be rather hard on the Janka scale and really dense. Any ideas!
> 
> View attachment 211949


when @phinds gets involved, you're gonna get an ear full

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds

Mike Hill said:


> Was in western KY this past weekend and found this. Seems to be rather hard on the Janka scale and really dense. Any ideas!
> 
> View attachment 211949


It's a rock, that's why it's so hard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

You sure it didn’t come from Dumbo’s grandfather?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Arn213 said:


> You sure it didn’t come from Dumbo’s grandfather?


Which end? It could also be from a tusk that's petrified. In this case, if you found it here in the US, it would be Mamoth instead of elephant..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

petrified charpai scalp?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm old enough to remember the old Chiffon Margarine commercials - "It's not nice to fool Mother Nature!" I will take poetic license here and now and change the line to "It's not nice to try to fool phinds!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Nubsnstubs said:


> Which end? It could also be from a tusk that's petrified. In this case, if you found it here in the US, it would be Mamoth instead of elephant..... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry- I was kind of joking around because it looks like the exterior of a bull elephant. Didn’t really equate the mammoth part of it.


----------



## Mike Hill

Elephant - smellephant! It was found in a parking lot in Paducah KY along with about a trillion other pieces of crushed limestone. Found two pieces with this layering. Have never seen this before. Maybe it's not limestone. Sorta looks like a Hawaiian island - but only about 3" x 3".

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213

A furniture/luthier friend in Hawaii recently sent me some really great “Aloha” vibe and spirit………

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

whoa!


----------



## woodtickgreg

F.o.g.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

There, now it looks more like a Hawaiian Island. Took me a while to find some blue paper - construction office doesn't have much use for colored paper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Arn213

^Reminiscent of the contour/topographical formation on the Nā Pali Coast in Kauai- it looks majestic on a helicopter tour.


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> A furniture/luthier friend in Hawaii recently sent me some really great “Aloha” vibe and spirit………
> 
> View attachment 211951


Did he send you just a picture or is that some no kidding wood in your possession, Arn?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Tom Smart said:


> Did he send you just a picture or is that some no kidding wood in your possession, Arn?


Tom- that is my photo and I have it in my possession. Here is another quick photo for proof of life :

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> Tom- that is my photo and I have it in my possession. Here is another quick photo for proof of life :
> 
> View attachment 211963


If I was to be a stickler for “proof of life” you’d have include today’s NTTimes, with the date displayed next to the piece. But I’m not, so I’m just jealous.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Tom Smart said:


> If I was to be a stickler for “ proof of life” you’d have include today’s NTTimes, with the date displayed next to the piece. But I’m not, so I’m just jealous.


Ah you military guys- I was just being funny, but you are correct and next time I will do that if I make a stupid statement like that……..hey one guy here ask for specific lighter for scale and size. Lol. My friend from Oahu sent me bunch of smaller stuff as I asked for anything he can’t use or don’t have use for. He sent me a fairly nice figured koa from a small drawer front- he rejected it I think because it got a little ding from possible handling blooper. Luthier trick would easily used a wet rag and a soldering iron to lift up the pushed up fibers. But, hey I am not complaining and quality control takes precedent in what he does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> Ah you military guys- I was just being funny, but you are correct and next time I will do that if I make a stupid statement like that……..hey one guy here ask for specific lighter for scale and size. Lol. My friend from Oahu sent me bunch of smaller stuff as I asked for anything he can’t use or don’t have use for. He sent me a fairly nice figured koa from a small drawer front- he rejected it I think because it got a little ding from possible handling blooper. Luthier trick would easily used a wet rag and a soldering iron to lift up the pushed up fibers. But, hey I am not complaining and quality control takes precedent in what he does.




It’s great having a friend like that, someone whose cutoffs and rejects are our gold! I’ve used water to recover from dents before, but never applied heat. Gonna have to remember that for next time. Thanks for the luthier secret.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213

Tom Smart said:


> It’s great having a friend like that, someone whose cutoffs and rejects are our gold! I’ve used water to recover from dents before, but never applied heat. Gonna have to remember that for next time. Thanks for the luthier secret.


I feel blessed and fortunate. Here is a pair from a mango crotch and one has some chocolate heartwood:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> I feel blessed and fortunate. Here is a pair from a mango crotch and one has some chocolate heartwood:
> 
> View attachment 211975


Now your just showing off….

And again, I’m jealous that I cannot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Tom Smart said:


> Now your just showing off….
> 
> And again, I’m jealous that I cannot.


You made me chuckle. A lot of good hearted Hawaiian people out there and I kid you not as this wasn’t the first time this has happened. Just good A’loha spirit. Now, how do you equal that and reciprocate their goodwill, knowing they have the nicest woods where they live- 800 plus species! I was going to send some gourmet coffee- but, they have Kona! Now what?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> You made me chuckle. A lot of good hearted Hawaiian people out there and I kid you not as this wasn’t the first time this has happened. Just good A’loha spirit. Now, how do you equal that and reciprocate their goodwill, knowing they have the nicest woods where they live- 800 plus species! I was going to send some gourmet coffee- but, they have Kona! Now what?


Yeah, that’s a tough one. Gift certificate to Katz Deli? Nah, that probably won’t work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Arn213 said:


> Now, how do you equal that and reciprocate their goo


Arn, the way you reciprocate that is pass on that stuff to me. In return, I'll send you several quarts of homemade apple butter I made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> You made me chuckle. A lot of good hearted Hawaiian people out there and I kid you not as this wasn’t the first time this has happened. Just good A’loha spirit. Now, how do you equal that and reciprocate their goodwill, knowing they have the nicest woods where they live- 800 plus species! I was going to send some gourmet coffee- but, they have Kona! Now what?


Send em some catfish and brisket - wait that won't work - none in NYC!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

^You fellows crack me up- only at Woodbarter!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Just send it to me and I'll weigh it and send the equivalent in jalapeños to them!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Today I went to pick up a Japanese walnut log from a family member. Got there and it was still a standing tree, 16" DBH, 30' tall. Had heartrot from the stump to the upper crown in almost every stem. Might get 2 or 3 bowl blanks...

Thinking of pickling a few quarts of nuts....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Today I went to pick up a Japanese walnut log from a family member. Got there and it was still a standing tree, 16" DBH, 30' tall. Had heartrot from the stump to the upper crown in almost every stem. Might get 2 or 3 bowl blanks...
> 
> Thinking of pickling a few quarts of nuts....


Save me a piece for my sample box please.

You don't need nuts, you're already nuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Trob115

My Dad finally cut down this mimosa tree that my Mom has been after him about for a long time. I'm not gonna complain about free . I've never worked with mimosa, but am looking forward to giving it a try.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Trob115 said:


> My Dad finally cut down this mimosa tree that my Mom has been after him about for a long time. I'm not gonna complain about free . I've never worked with mimosa, but am looking forward to giving it a try.
> 
> View attachment 212247
> 
> View attachment 212248


looks like nice color


----------



## Wildthings

And my free wood would be oak. Just glad my son in law wasn't home. He parks right where the biggest limb pongoed the driveway.
The black car is a friend of my grandson. Luckily just scratches and a couple dings

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Trob115

vegas urban lumber said:


> looks like nice color


Yeah it's pretty looking wood for sure.


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> My Dad finally cut down this mimosa tree that my Mom has been after him about for a long time. I'm not gonna complain about free . I've never worked with mimosa, but am looking forward to giving it a try.
> 
> View attachment 212247
> 
> View attachment 212248


It's suppose to be an excellent wood for turning. I've not turned any myself. Chuck

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man

Wildthings said:


> And my free wood would be oak. Just glad my son in law wasn't home. He parks right where the biggest limb pongoed the driveway.
> The black car is a friend of my grandson. Luckily just scratches and a couple dings
> View attachment 212260
> 
> View attachment 212261


You've got some real lumber potential there! Chuck


----------



## djg

Wildthings said:


> And my free wood would be oak. Just glad my son in law wasn't home. He parks right where the biggest limb pongoed the driveway.
> The black car is a friend of my grandson. Luckily just scratches and a couple dings
> View attachment 212260
> 
> View attachment 212261


Sorry to hear about the car, but the wood is on the plus side. What kind of Oak is that? I don't recognize the leaves.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> And my free wood would be oak. Just glad my son in law wasn't home. He parks right where the biggest limb pongoed the driveway.
> The black car is a friend of my grandson. Luckily just scratches and a couple dings
> View attachment 212260
> 
> View attachment 212261


Is that Willow oak, if so I lack a 1/4 sawn sample for the collection. To bad the car was scratched.


----------



## JR Parks

@Trob115 I was warned that mimosa would really make you sneeze. Mimosa no way. Turns beautiful but the moment I started turning instant sneezing.


----------



## phinds

JR Parks said:


> @Trob115 I was warned that mimosa would really make you sneeze. Mimosa no way. Turns beautiful but the moment I started turning instant sneezing.


Were you wearing a dust mask?


----------



## JR Parks

Face shield. then jumped to a mask-


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> And my free wood would be oak. Just glad my son in law wasn't home. He parks right where the biggest limb pongoed the driveway.
> The black car is a friend of my grandson. Luckily just scratches and a couple dings
> View attachment 212260
> 
> View attachment 212261


Ouch. Glad the big stuff missed everything.


----------



## Wildthings

Nature Man said:


> You've got some real lumber potential there! Chuck


Not really...the majority of the center is punkie. Happens a lot around here. Carpenter ants eat out the center, water makes it way in and before you know it a perfectly good looking tree falls over or snaps in half


djg said:


> Sorry to hear about the car, but the wood is on the plus side. What kind of Oak is that? I don't recognize the leaves.


We call it a Water Oak but never have really tried to figure out the correct name


Mr. Peet said:


> Is that Willow oak, if so I lack a 1/4 sawn sample for the collection. To bad the car was scratched.


I think it is Water Oak, _Quercus nigra,_ but I'm not certain about it. I'll have a bunch...gonna take down 4 more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Not really...the majority of the center is punkie. Happens a lot around here. Carpenter ants eat out the center, water makes it way in and before you know it a perfectly good looking tree falls over or snaps in half
> 
> We call it a Water Oak but never have really tried to figure out the correct name
> 
> I think it is Water Oak, _Quercus nigra,_ but I'm not certain about it. I'll have a bunch...gonna take down 4 more


I lack a 1/4 sample of Water oak as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sure looks like willow oak to me, Usually, at least the Water Oak I've seen have a more bulbous tip to the leaves. But then again, some of the leaves look wider that the willow oaks near me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Sure looks like willow oak to me, Usually, at least the Water Oak I've seen have a more bulbous tip to the leaves. But then again, some of the leaves look wider that the willow oaks near me.


As I look at it more I will have to agree with the Willow Oak


----------



## DLJeffs

I was cruising down this gravel forest road and stumbled on a little pine lumber-in-the-raw. Pretty sure I can fetch it all home in two, maybe three trips, don't ya' think? There were some guys with one of those big claw pick-em-up cranes putting logs on a truck up the road a ways. Maybe they'll help me load them. Finder's keeper's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I think maybe your wood hoarding has gotten a little out of hand, but, if you need some help.......

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

I am envious of you fellows when you all post such great finds and sometimes real big pile of free wood. Living in the city, once in a blue moon you will run into this. So when I saw this pile, I immediately thought of the members here who finds free wood and get to haul it. Can’t figure why they cut this tree. Well, I just stared at it, don’t have any means to haul it and no place to store it. These logs unfortunately will not see a second lease on life when “special collection” comes in to haul it away this week……….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Can't you go to Central Park at night and get some "free" wood? Google Earth show a lot of canopy there! Bet there is some pretty decent sized trees there also!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Can't you go to Central Park at night and get some "free" wood? Google Earth show a lot of canopy there! Bet there is some pretty decent sized trees there also!


Never thought of it. But, the park has American Elm at several locations. There are all sorts of species depends on the location/area ranging from London Plane, Black Tupelo (sour gum), Evodia, Yoshino Cherries (planted in 1912 gifted by the Japanese government at the East Side reservoir) and a large amount of pine trees with other species in the Arthur Pinetum North of the Great Lawn- fairly younger area of growth spanning from the early 70’s to early 80’s. Now I am going to make a special trip there to see…….

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Arn213 said:


> I am envious of you fellows when you all post such great finds and sometimes real big pile of free wood. Living in the city, once in a blue moon you will run into this. So when I saw this pile, I immediately thought of the members here who finds free wood and get to haul it. Can’t figure why they cut this tree. Well, I just stared at it, don’t have any means to haul it and no place to store it. These logs unfortunately will not see a second lease on life when “special collection” comes in to haul it away this week……….
> 
> View attachment 212361
> 
> View attachment 212362
> 
> View attachment 212363



Too bad you can’t haul it home because that looks like some nice curly sugar maple going to waste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Karl_TN said:


> Too bad you can’t haul it home because that looks like some nice curly sugar maple going to waste.


Tell me about it and I live in a tree line block. It saddens me to see that this tree was cut- I don’t see anything wrong with it or it getting in the way of the sidewalk or becoming obtrusive. I can only stare at it and feel helpless that I cannot haul it, that a chipper would meet it’s match or special trash will haul it and head to the landfill.


----------



## DLJeffs

I actually did get a piece of free wood today. But this piece of wood has a pedigree and a history. I've been chasing it for years. When my folks retired from the Panama Canal Zone in 1985, Dad had scrounged quite a stockpile of wood and he shipped it home as part of their household goods. He probably had well over 100 BDft of cocobolo planks, several purple heart logs, etc. He stored them in the rafters of my grandpa's garage. Grandpa got pretty cantankerous as he aged and for some unknown reason he decided all that clutter in the rafters of his garage had to go. So without talking to Dad, grandpa sold it to some guy, dirt cheap, almost for the trouble of getting it down and hauling it away. When Dad found out he was dumbstruck grandpa would do such a thing and then he was really pissed. But this one cocobolo plank somehow escaped the sale. Dad recovered a lot of this wood from old stockyards from when they built the Panama Canal. Piles of sawn lumber roughly stacked, all overgrown in the jungle. Some of it came from underwater when the filled Gatun Lake. I have a purple heart log that was once a railroad tie for a section of track that carried dirt away so it wouldn't get washed back into the big ditch. Anyway, so this cocobolo plank went on several moves with my parents. Dad protected this plank where ever they went. After he died, it languished in their garage in Wickenburg. One day I was down there and decided to make an attempt at cleaning out the garage and found this plank. I asked my Mom to never give it away, I wanted it. That was probably in 2002 or so. Today, some neighbors of my Mom's drove up to Bend and Mom asked them to bring the plank to me. So now it's in my possession. It's amazing how straight and unchecked it is after going from Panama to California to Arizona and now here. I plan to use it for something that will get passed on to my kids and hopefully to their kids along with the history. Maybe they won't care. But I will.

Update: I talked to my Mom today and she told me most of the cocobolo Dad had came from one big tree. A science teacher at the school said a friend of his offered him a big cocobolo tree that had falling over. He asked Dad if he would help him cut it up in the school shop. Dad said he didn't have the equipment to cut up a wood as hard a cocobolo. A couple days later the guy came back and said he made arrangement to use the shop where they maintained the Locks but he needed Dad's expertise to help process it. If Dad would help him he'd give him half. So Dad got something around 20 planks from that tree. So most likely, that's the history behind this plank.

Mom said the reason this one escaped the sale is she had a wild idea to paint something on a pretty cocobolo board. So Dad brought this one into where she had her paints and crafts stuff. She thought something long and tall, maybe a giraffe. But never got around to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Arn213

^That is a great story and what a great connection with the wood between your Grandpa and your Dad now cascading down to you. Well Doug @DLJeffs - I am intrigued with what you will do with it. But, hey you know what I would say already being that this is a sizable piece and you would have plenty left over to use for other heirloom projects. How about a parlor size guitar? You have the width and you only need 28” length max to get the back and side set (the wider end). You can create a heirloom and an instrument can get pass down the line. You can get the rosewood as thin as .100” to .090” because of the stiffness and the density. Would be nice if it had a slotted headstock.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

IF... a feller had a coach and some guitar building equipment that would be quite the piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Arn213 said:


> I am envious of you fellows when you all post such great finds and sometimes real big pile of free wood. Living in the city, once in a blue moon you will run into this. So when I saw this pile, I immediately thought of the members here who finds free wood and get to haul it. Can’t figure why they cut this tree. Well, I just stared at it, don’t have any means to haul it and no place to store it. These logs unfortunately will not see a second lease on life when “special collection” comes in to haul it away this week……….
> 
> View attachment 212361
> 
> View attachment 212362
> 
> View attachment 212363


Hate to break the news to you but your friend here died a natural death. All the city did was keep him from hurting anyone when he fell into the street.
If you look at the bottom log in the first picture, the bark wasnt ripped off by machinery, it fell off because it was rotting. 
The outside edge of the stump in the second picture shows spalt lines almost completely around the tree. 
Still wish you had a saw. That only adds another dimension to already purdy wood. But I have those moments too. Even though I have a chainsaw with a 42 inch bar, there are says I have to leave awesome finds laying and go on. The more trees there are around you, the more you have to walk away from.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Arn213 said:


> I am envious of you fellows when you all post such great finds and sometimes real big pile of free wood. Living in the city, once in a blue moon you will run into this. So when I saw this pile, I immediately thought of the members here who finds free wood and get to haul it. Can’t figure why they cut this tree. Well, I just stared at it, don’t have any means to haul it and no place to store it. These logs unfortunately will not see a second lease on life when “special collection” comes in to haul it away this week……….
> 
> View attachment 212361
> 
> View attachment 212362
> 
> View attachment 212363


The tree was dead. It had live wood at the 9 o'clock position ((picture 3) 6 o'clock picture 2) but the rest appears to have been dead with bark separation on a 1/4 of the stump. Picture 1 shows some spalt and white rot along with bark separation. Likely had massive dieback in the crown and became an inertia hazard.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

@DLJeffs

When I make my last cut, my boys are going to find all kinds of this sort of stuff. Why did he keep this, what was it for/from, what was he going to make with it. I did the same thing with my dad. When I cleaned out his shop, I found all sorts of wood that only he knew the history of. It was really only important to him and I suppose that was good enough. Someday I will make something lasting out of those mystery woods and I hope my boys, grandkids and greatgrandkids will appreciate them for the effort that went into them but mostly for the wondrous substance that God created when he made trees. I've thought about this sort of thing long and hard and wondered why when I hold so much as a stick in my hands I can't help but feel a swelling in my chest. Jesus was a carpenter you know, and his stepdad too, and his Dad was the greatest carpenter of all.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Excessive rain and sandy soil got me some free wood.... maybe. Since there is no real rush to cut it up I may just wait and see if it is still alive next year and just trim the root ball where it came out of the ground. This tree has got to be 100 years old or so. It's in a lot I own across the road from the house. Cutting up one of these is solid work though. It's a Live Oak.

Alan

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

The soil under this tree is like mush right now. We've had over 12" of rain in the last week and likely over 40" in the last two months. I'm surprised we don't have them laying all over the place. The neighbors on either side have one down each just like this. No wind, just excessive water.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Oh, and it didn't make a sound. At least not that I heard.... The neighbor stopped and said, "you win"... I said, "Huh?". He replied, "you have the biggest tree down in the neighborhood..." I'm not sure that makes me the winner....


Alan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Oh, and it didn't make a sound. At least not that I heard.... The neighbor stopped and said, "you win"... I said, "Huh?". He replied, "you have he biggest tree down in the neighborhood..." I'm not sure that makes me the winner....
> 
> 
> Alan


Yeah y'all sure have been getting the rain down that way!!


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

We had less than an inch in March, 8"+ in April, 20"+ in May, 10"+ in June, and we are closing on 15"+ so far in July. Today is the second day in July that it didn't rain all day... Yesterday was the first day.... Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny, which means "outdoor sauna".

Alan


----------



## Mr. Peet

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> We had less than an inch in March, 8"+ in April, 20"+ in May, 10"+ in June, and we are closing on 15"+ so far in July. Today is the second day in July that it didn't rain all day... Yesterday was the first day.... Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny, which means "outdoor sauna".
> 
> Alan


That is a lot of rain. Makes me think about all the places drinking water is gross and bottled water the only tasteful option. Makes think about all of the drought places, the disappearing aquifers in the west, the Hoover Dam and low water reservoirs, and the old timers that had cisterns in the day to better manage the gift from the sky. 

What rivers does your water supply? Any make it to the Rio Grande? I recall reading many times how the USA would use so much water that the Colorado River would fail to reach Mexico or the flow that was making it was many thousands of foot acres below the trade agreement. 

Water is a wonder.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> What rivers does your water supply? Any make it to the Rio Grande? *I recall reading many times how the USA would use so much water that the Colorado River would fail to reach Mexico or the flow that was making it was many thousands of foot acres below the trade agreement.*
> 
> Water is a wonder.


Mark, way back in '71, I went into Mexico at Mexicali and then down south to El Golfo de Santa Clara for fishing and camping on the beach. At Estacion Coahuila, the only way across the Colorado River was on a 3 - 4 hundred foot/feet long railroad bridge with our tires straddling the tracks. Slow going but we got a chance to see the stream was only about 2-3 feet wide. A bunch of kids were playing in the little bit of water, and I saw one actually jump from bank to bank.
Today, Google Earth indicates it's over 150 feet wide at the tracks. Fifty years of politics does wonders.

In April on my way to Missouri, on I-10 at Las Cruses, N.M., you go over the Rio Grande. At that location, the north and South views I had of the river, it was bone dry as far as I could see. Have never seen it dry before. Always had water in it.

As far as free wood, I'll post a picture tonight as I'm going out to the desert to collect a couople pieces. Been dead since to early '70's, but at least is a 2 foot diameter Mesquite root burl. ..... .............. Jerry (in Tucson

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> That is a lot of rain. Makes me think about all the places drinking water is gross and bottled water the only tasteful option. Makes think about all of the drought places, the disappearing aquifers in the west, the Hoover Dam and low water reservoirs, and the old timers that had cisterns in the day to better manage the gift from the sky.
> 
> *What rivers does your water supply? Any make it to the Rio Grande? *I recall reading many times how the USA would use so much water that the Colorado River would fail to reach Mexico or the flow that was making it was many thousands of foot acres below the trade agreement.
> 
> Water is a wonder.


Mark, all the rivers around his area do not make it to the Rio Grande river. They are quite a ways north of it. The biggest is the Guadalupe River which empties into San Antonio Bay which is on the land side of the barrier islands. San Antonio Bays joins with a few other bays and then ends up in the Gulf of Mexico

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Not for fine woodworking but....


The second crew at work dropped this pile of pt from a dock in the trash pile at work so I dutifully saved space at the landfill... my chickens are outgrowing their brooder box. So now I have the floor framing for a water resistant chicken house. The flooring is in a second pile out by the driveway from a deck reclamation 2 weeks ago. And the roof is in a pile from a reclaimed garage that a neighbor dismantled to pull their trailer house in. Probably will have about 50 to 100 in this build. Shooting for about 8x8 and tall enough to not bump my 6'3" noggin on the doorway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Made it out into the desert this morning. Was going specifically to collect this piece, but as what always happens is I get sidetracked.


It's about 30" top to bottom and about 5' long.




It's pretty solid with only small holes at the pith.




On the road saw a bunch of buzzards take flight as I approached on the highway, so decided to stop and see what they were chowing down on. To my surprise it was a pregnant doe that had been killed. It seems the predators that had feasted on it were not too interested in the unborn fawn. Caution: this picture is not for the weak hearted. The fawns legs are near the bottom to the right with the body separated from the legs in the forked shadow. Mom of course is just about completely devoured.



Since the above picture is gory, here is another. It's a Colorado River Toad. These guys you don't want your dogs anywhere near. They have poison just under their skin that if a dog bites, it does bad things to them including death... Looks like today was dead things day.



What sidetracked me from my original mission. My sawzall is about 18" from tip of blade to handle. Notice the base of this Cholla. All of those branches coming off the main trunk are all over 4" OD. They are still in the desert whereas the trunk took a ride.


Here is another. I got it also. these limbs are also pretty large, all over 4". I decided all I wanted were main trunks if the were going to be over 6" OD. I believe I reached that goal.




My booty for the day. Actually this is secondary as I just love going out to enjoy the solitude and also get these benefits while out there. I probably should take up prospecting. There are minerals to be found, but wood is less costly.




How's this for a Cholla dump. I'm gonna take a WAG and say these have been lying on the ground since the '90's. It's the same place that has the railroad tie dump where the bee flew up my nose. Notice the Mesquite Burl Stump at the bottom right of the picture. It's about 6-8" OD and still there.




............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Let me guess spalted maple is a bit scarce in your parts... looks like your waste is what folks here consider big pieces of cholla. The hobby stores here carry pieces all the way up to 2 inches! Yeah, diameter! They can get them that large!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Let me guess spalted maple is a bit scarce in your parts... looks like your waste is what folks here consider big pieces of cholla. The hobby stores here carry pieces all the way up to 2 inches! Yeah, diameter! They can get them that large!


All the way up to 2", huh? That's funny. Do you know if they sell a lot of it? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looked to me like the same 8 pieces from two months ago when I went through there satuday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Various freebies….

First up…. Neighbor took down a tulip poplar to close to the house so I thought I would try milling some. Any ideas what this soft hardwood is good for?









Next a few smaller Sassafras logs waiting to be turned into bowl blanks or milled into boards. Too bad these trees don’t get much bigger before dying. Has a great smell when freshly cut, and wood is a pr golden color.







Lastly, just some of the willow oak again from the neighbor’s house. Tree cutting company was going to pay to have it burned at a dump so they dropped it off at my place for free. Already gave 2 cords away, and about 2 more to split for firewood. The big piece on the right could make a 3ft bowl If someone has a lathe big enough. It’s free for the taking just so I can watch it being loaded. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looked to me like the same 8 pieces from two months ago when I went through there satuday


It might be because they all look alike........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Sprung

Pictures of the wood I mentioned in another thread. Yesterday I got a call from a member of my church. "You want any apple wood? I just cut a tree down." Yes! And I already knew there was a pear tree waiting there for me. So I went yesterday and got apple and pear. The apple logs are small enough diameter that they came home in the lengths they were cut into when the tree came down. The pear was about 16" at the base. He gave me his chainsaw and said to cut whatever I want. So cut I did! Cut it down into sizes that I could safely process on my bandsaw. Then, before leaving, noticed the wood of something else he was starting to cut down - smoketree. Today he brought me anything over about 5" from that. Really nice color on the smoketree - color and grain reminds me a lot of chittum. One downside - the smoketree is sappy, so that won't be quite as fun to process.













Tonight I was able to start processing the pear. This is what I got from half of what I brought home, hopefully cut the rest up tomorrow. Dipped the ends of the pieces in Anchorseal. Am planning to give the pieces a second dip tomorrow.





Oh, and there are two more pear trees yet to come down. And I am first in line for whatever wood I want from those as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Sprung said:


> Pictures of the wood I mentioned in another thread. Yesterday I got a call from a member of my church. "You want any apple wood? I just cut a tree down." Yes! And I already knew there was a pear tree waiting there for me. So I went yesterday and got apple and pear. The apple logs are small enough diameter that they came home in the lengths they were cut into when the tree came down. The pear was about 16" at the base. He gave me his chainsaw and said to cut whatever I want. So cut I did! Cut it down into sizes that I could safely process on my bandsaw. Then, before leaving, noticed the wood of something else he was starting to cut down - smoketree. Today he brought me anything over about 5" from that. Really nice color on the smoketree - color and grain reminds me a lot of chittum. One downside - the smoketree is sappy, so that won't be quite as fun to process.
> 
> 
> View attachment 212535
> 
> Tonight I was able to start processing the pear. This is what I got from half of what I brought home, hopefully cut the rest up tomorrow. Dipped the ends of the pieces in Anchorseal. Am planning to give the pieces a second dip tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and there are two more pear trees yet to come down. And I am first in line for whatever wood I want from those as well!



Is that smoketree wood the same as chittamwood?

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/smoketree.htm

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Karl_TN said:


> First up…. Neighbor took down a tulip poplar to close to the house so I thought I would try milling some. Any ideas what this soft hardwood is good for?


The big boxes have it for sale in the $10-$12 per bf range. I've had a bunch milled up into trim a few times. And the young'uns like old barn siding made of poplar nailed up in their offices! Old poplar is even more expensive.


----------



## Sprung

Karl_TN said:


> Is that smoketree wood the same as chittamwood?
> 
> http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/smoketree.htm



The end grain I saw in the parts they had cut down is what caught my eye and made me say, "Yes, I want some." It reminded me a lot of chittamwood. But it's definitely not. Being able to see all the parts of this beyond just the logs, I can confirm that it's definitely smoketree. And we're well north of where chittamwood grows.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> It might be because they all look alike........... Jerry (in Tucson)


These are a bit crooked and one 4 pack has a dark brown among the wire brushed white sections


Karl_TN said:


> Various freebies….
> 
> First up…. Neighbor took down a tulip poplar to close to the house so I thought I would try milling some. Any ideas what this soft hardwood is good for?


Poplar makes very stable furniture and works well for stained trims and painted pieces. Especially primitives which often were made of poplar or pine.
Locally the green lumber is around 75 to1.25 per board foot.


Karl_TN said:


> The big piece on the right could make a 3ft bowl If someone has a lathe big enough. It’s free for the taking just so I can watch it being loaded.


I would be a disappointment. I have a truck mounted lift for modest size stuff like that. Unfortunately, I wont be able to make it this week... or next.


----------



## Karl_TN

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Poplar makes very stable furniture and works well for stained trims and painted pieces. Especially primitives which often were made of poplar or pine.
> Locally the green lumber is around 75 to1.25 per board foot.
> 
> I would be a disappointment. I have a truck mounted lift for modest size stuff like that. Unfortunately, I wont be able to make it this week... or next.


Sounds like tulip poplar may not be worth the time to chainsaw mill at that price. Maybe the best use it to raffle it off to woodturning club members practice pieces since I am not setup for making furniture.

Do you plan on coming to the west side of TN sometime in the near future? The big oak piece is not worth a drive from Crossville unless you might be coming west for another reason.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Karl_TN said:


> Sounds like tulip poplar may not be worth the time to chainsaw mill at that price. Maybe the best use it to raffle it off to woodturning club members practice pieces since I am not setup for making furniture.
> 
> Do you plan on coming to the west side of TN sometime in the near future? The big oak piece is not worth a drive from Crossville unless you might be coming west for another reason.


Naw. I got all the oak I can stand. Poplar slabs will sell for less than other premium woods to slab furniture builders sometimes. Especially due to its lower weight


----------



## Sprung

Anchorseal mostly dried earlier today, giving a nice look at this pear.





And I had a chance to process the remaining pear today. Here's everything I got from the first tree.





The remaining two pear trees are both larger and I've got first dibs on the wood. Eventually lots more to come!

Tonight I'm hoping to spend some time on the two apple logs I got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Sprung said:


> Anchorseal mostly dried earlier today, giving a nice look at this pear.
> 
> View attachment 212582
> 
> And I had a chance to process the remaining pear today. Here's everything I got from the first tree.
> 
> View attachment 212583
> 
> The remaining two pear trees are both larger and I've got first dibs on the wood. Eventually lots more to come!
> 
> Tonight I'm hoping to spend some time on the two apple logs I got.


Man, I gotta take a nap after seeing this........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Karl_TN said:


> Is that smoketree wood the same as chittamwood?
> 
> http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/smoketree.htm


I'd bet it is the Asian *Cotinus coggygria *So no, not American chittam....


----------



## Trob115

Karl_TN said:


> Various freebies….
> 
> First up…. Neighbor took down a tulip poplar to close to the house so I thought I would try milling some. Any ideas what this soft hardwood is good for?
> View attachment 212525
> 
> 
> View attachment 212526
> 
> Next a few smaller Sassafras logs waiting to be turned into bowl blanks or milled into boards. Too bad these trees don’t get much bigger before dying. Has a great smell when freshly cut, and wood is a pr golden color.
> View attachment 212527
> View attachment 212528
> 
> Lastly, just some of the willow oak again from the neighbor’s house. Tree cutting company was going to pay to have it burned at a dump so they dropped it off at my place for free. Already gave 2 cords away, and about 2 more to split for firewood. The big piece on the right could make a 3ft bowl If someone has a lathe big enough. It’s free for the taking just so I can watch it being loaded. Lol
> View attachment 212529


You've got a nice little stash there. Sassafras is a great wood to work with. I don't come across much of it around here. Tulip tree wood will turn pretty good too.


----------



## barry richardson

Nubsnstubs said:


> Made it out into the desert this morning. Was going specifically to collect this piece, but as what always happens is I get sidetracked.View attachment 212494
> It's about 30" top to bottom and about 5' long.
> View attachment 212495
> 
> It's pretty solid with only small holes at the pith.
> View attachment 212496
> 
> On the road saw a bunch of buzzards take flight as I approached on the highway, so decided to stop and see what they were chowing down on. To my surprise it was a pregnant doe that had been killed. It seems the predators that had feasted on it were not too interested in the unborn fawn. Caution: this picture is not for the weak hearted. The fawns legs are near the bottom to the right with the body separated from the legs in the forked shadow. Mom of course is just about completely devoured.View attachment 212497
> 
> Since the above picture is gory, here is another. It's a Colorado River Toad. These guys you don't want your dogs anywhere near. They have poison just under their skin that if a dog bites, it does bad things to them including death... Looks like today was dead things day.View attachment 212502
> 
> What sidetracked me from my original mission. My sawzall is about 18" from tip of blade to handle. Notice the base of this Cholla. All of those branches coming off the main trunk are all over 4" OD. They are still in the desert whereas the trunk took a ride.View attachment 212499
> Here is another. I got it also. these limbs are also pretty large, all over 4". I decided all I wanted were main trunks if the were going to be over 6" OD. I believe I reached that goal.
> View attachment 212501
> 
> My booty for the day. Actually this is secondary as I just love going out to enjoy the solitude and also get these benefits while out there. I probably should take up prospecting. There are minerals to be found, but wood is less costly.
> View attachment 212503
> 
> How's this for a Cholla dump. I'm gonna take a WAG and say these have been lying on the ground since the '90's. It's the same place that has the railroad tie dump where the bee flew up my nose. Notice the Mesquite Burl Stump at the bottom right of the picture. It's about 6-8" OD and still there.
> View attachment 212506
> 
> ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


First pic mesquite?


----------



## barry richardson

Karl_TN said:


> Is that smoketree wood the same as chittamwood?
> 
> http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/smoketree.htm


It is a good secondary wood, traditionally used for drawer sides and bottoms. I use a lot of it to make shadow boxes, takes stain well. Runs 2-3 dollars a bf at the lumberyard here for 4/4. Edit, oops I'm taking about the poplar...


----------



## Karl_TN

Trob115 said:


> You've got a nice little stash there. Sassafras is a great wood to work with. I don't come across much of it around here. Tulip tree wood will turn pretty good too.


I have more wood than time to get it processed. Do you plan on driving up north to Memphis anytime soon?


----------



## Karl_TN

barry richardson said:


> It is a good secondary wood, traditionally used for drawer sides and bottoms. I use a lot of it to make shadow boxes, takes stain well. Runs 2-3 dollars a bf at the lumberyard here for 4/4. Edit, oops I'm taking about the poplar...


Barry, I milled the tulip poplar to 2”, 3” and 5” thick boards to have a variety, but most of the boards have the heartwood darker center. I might cut the board lengthwise into thinner white & dark boards, and then save the white boards for staining. Thanks for the suggestion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

2 trees came down in my yard over the weekend storm. Cuttin up saw some interesting figure and some cool root action.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Trob115

Karl_TN said:


> I have more wood than time to get it processed. Do you plan on driving up north to Memphis anytime soon?


I'll probably won't be up that way until mid August.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Had an e-mail from a fellow WoodBarter member that is almost never on-line to say his wood club was just offered a 90' tall 'Toon' tree. No, wasn't Larry. All I can see in my mine's eye are bowl blanks....

@FranklinWorkshops

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> Had an e-mail from a fellow WoodBarter member that is almost never on-line to say his wood club was just offered a 90' tall 'Toon' tree. No, wasn't Larry. All I can see in my mine's eye are bowl blanks....
> 
> @FranklinWorkshops


Ok, I'll bite. What's a "toon" tree???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## Trob115

JerseyHighlander said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What's a "toon" tree???


Chinese Mahogany or Chinese Cedar according to the google machine.


----------



## Nature Man

Toon wood smells fantastic, also! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet

Its on a college campus in Philly, grounds keeper has it recorded as _Toona sinensis_. Beautiful wood that can have a very strong pepper smell to several different scents similar to western red cedar and other "cedar" woods.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> Its on a college campus in Philly, grounds keeper has it recorded as _Toona sinensis_. Beautiful wood that can have a very strong pepper smell to several different scents similar to western red cedar and other "cedar" woods.


Ahah. Sounds awesome. 
If that's green, I'd love to get a piece for carving... Have to look in my stash to see what I have to trade.


----------



## Mr. Peet

JerseyHighlander said:


> Ahah. Sounds awesome.
> If that's green, I'd love to get a piece for carving... Have to look in my stash to see what I have to trade.


I've been egging him to post up some on WoodBarter, maybe his wood club already scoffed everything?...


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I am in a cabin in the forest now, and I found on the firewood pile a spalted birch section, so I decided to cut some pieces for myself. 
have no idea what to used then for, but something might come up.
I still need to cut them properly because I only had an axe to work with. 
3 small pieces in total

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

First load of honey locust. Looks like one more load. One small ash tree got mixed in. Oh well, guess I will have to cut it up too. I like ash in casework for the glitter it often has after you hit it with the clear coat.
Biggest locust is likely in the 12 to 14 inch range on the butt cut so no monsters but decent out door ( Adirondack chair, swings, picnic table) stuff. Perfect size for my little mill, good thing I just restocked on blades.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## djg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> First load of honey locust. Looks like one more load. One small ash tree got mixed in. Oh well, guess I will have to cut it up too. I like ash in casework for the glitter it often has after you hit it with the clear coat.
> Biggest locust is likely in the 12 to 14 inch range on the butt cut so no monsters but decent out door ( Adirondack chair, swings, picnic table) stuff. Perfect size for my little mill, good thing I just restocked on blades.


Not disputing you, but most looks like Bk Locust to me. I thought HL was lighter in color? And I didn't know HL was good for out door uses. The only boards I had got Powder Post Beetles, so I burned them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We use it around here for fence posts mostly. I wont argue type. Homeowner called it honey. I haven't sussed it out but I didnt think it was honey either. May have to mail mr peet and Paul a piece to play with before I make any determination on type of locust...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

honey locust is

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

djg said:


> Not disputing you, but most looks like Bk Locust to me.


Me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Homeowner called it honey.


Around here, most (non woodworkers) don't know the difference between the two, and call it by whatever name pops into their head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

phinds said:


> Me too.


Will look for the tylosis. Am about to go grab load number 2. I wont cry if its black locust for sure! That seems a pretty easy check up. He has a few chunks of "firewood". I may bring one back with me to dissect.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Around here, most (non woodworkers) don't know the difference between the two, and call it by whatever name pops into their head.


Understood. I merely quoted my supplier. Next time I guess I will try that with quotation marks. That will upgrade the accuracy of the name thang. Will update after the tylosis check, but I am not stuck on this being a honey locust stash. I prefer black anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Load 2. Apparently 2 misses in one day. Not a record for me , folks. The "ash" turned out to be ash leaf maple. See the pink in the butt cut? 


And tylosis seems to indicate black ash.





Razor blade for size


Bout a 1/2 to 3/4 inch patch cleaned up with a sharp blade rather than sanding. Sanding makes it a pitas to confirm tylosis with my 'cellphone microscope'.
Also another section of the flower bush


Leaves


Bark


End grain

about a half inch square

This is just for me to play with, as I told him I would take anything except poison ivy if it came with a root base so I can try to get workable wood out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

That is a nice load of 'Black locust'. Lots of folks call it honey because of the great honey the bees produce from its flowers. That 'Ash-leaf maple' looks to have some compression wood, might make some cool warped bowls. Might want to stabilize that 'Honey suckle' before you work it to final use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So a few weeks ago we split some "firewood" for a customer, flame and curly 'black cherry'.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> So a few weeks ago we split some "firewood" for a customer, flame and curly 'black cherry'.
> View attachment 213418
> View attachment 213419
> View attachment 213420


That is some pretty firewood! Did you charge him a piece of firewood for the work in the final price? I have seen some mighty cool firewood piles... have threatened to stop several places but didnt see anyone home...


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is some pretty firewood! Did you charge him a piece of firewood for the work in the final price? I have seen some mighty cool firewood piles... have threatened to stop several places* but didnt see anyone home...*


Is that a prerequisite?? Hehehe............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is some pretty firewood! Did you charge him a piece of firewood for the work in the final price? I have seen some mighty cool firewood piles... have threatened to stop several places but didnt see anyone home...


Wife kept an eye on me the whole time, so no, let it go. However, found a piece in the truck the other day on the floor in the back. Daughter thought it was nice. Don't have pictures of it but is was flame or cathedral flame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> That is a nice load of 'Black locust'. Lots of folks call it honey because of the great honey the bees produce from its flowers.


I think this feller jest calls it all honey locust because his folks talk about honey locust. Hardly anyone who isnt a woodnut knows there are 'types' of locusts hereabouts


Mr. Peet said:


> That 'Ash-leaf maple' looks to have some compression wood, might make some cool warped bowls.


Yes. Seems to have a 'muscle' running up the trunk. That will be investigatedand further reports may follow.


Mr. Peet said:


> Might want to stabilize that 'Honey suckle' before you work it to final use.


Yeah. It is looking like it loves to crack and pop open in random positions. I like to think I may be able to salvage it to make 'something', 'someday'


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I think this feller jest calls it all honey locust because his folks talk about honey locust. Hardly anyone who isnt a woodnut knows there are 'types' of locusts hereabouts
> 
> Yes. Seems to have a 'muscle' running up the trunk. That will be investigatedand further reports may follow.
> 
> Yeah. It is looking like it loves to crack and pop open in random positions. I like to think I may be able to salvage it to make 'something', 'someday'


Not sure how good your nose is, the shavings from that 'honey suckle' can make a nice potpourri. I've had pieces several years old that I shaved and threw in the water pot on the wood stove mid winter. Mild, but nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

If you're in the Atlanta Area - don't know if it is free - but!!!





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Trob115

Well I guess this counts.....

had a sweet gum up and die in my yard. I guess I'll probably process a few blanks out of this and try out my newly built kiln I am about to finish making from an old freezer.
This gum looks to have some pretty heart wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is sold as red gum. It's fairly expensive.


----------



## Trob115

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is sold as red gum. It's fairly expensive.


So I need to offer up some for sale haha.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Karl_TN

Sweet Gum heartwood (red gum) is also known poor man’s walnut, but I think it can be just as pretty as walnut. Turns and finishes nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Over the last couple days I've been able to salvage some pallets with nice 5/8" exterior grade plywood on them.



I'll take them apart and use the plywood for the front soffit on the garage. It was breadboard but it doesn't need to be.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

You're a scroungers scrounger! Stuff like that doesn't hit the ground around here before somebody gets it. Back in the day, companies would give you all the packing crates you could haul off. Now, either they or their employees break it down and divie it up.

All I managed to get lately was 8 or ten Sweetgum chunks about 14"x 24". I've never worked any sweet gum before (I've never worked a lot of other woods before either)... so maybe next week sometime if I get a break...

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Over the last couple days I've been able to salvage some pallets with nice 5/8" exterior grade plywood on them.
> View attachment 215785
> I'll take them apart and use the plywood for the front soffit on the garage. It was breadboard but it doesn't need to be.
> View attachment 215786


If the beadboard comes off nicely, it makes awesome backing board for an antique style cabinet. Corner cabinet or hutch look great with that inside them

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> You're a scroungers scrounger! Stuff like that doesn't hit the ground around here before somebody gets it. Back in the day, companies would give you all the packing crates you could haul off. Now, either they or their employees break it down and divie it up.
> 
> All I managed to get lately was 8 or ten Sweetgum chunks about 14"x 24". I've never worked any sweet gum before (I've never worked a lot of other woods before either)... so maybe next week sometime if I get a break...
> 
> Alan


Should turn nicely and older trees like that often have beautiful colors inside.


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Traded a 4 foot section of of a 16 foot Ambrosia Maple log to a friend for some Cocobolo in photos below. I got the Maple for free so I guess this Coco is free also  Very dry with voids and drying cracks. I did cut 5 1/2” piece to see how bad it might be cracked inside. Should be able to make a few things…..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Trob115

Albert Kiebert said:


> Traded a 4 foot section of of a 16 foot Ambrosia Maple log to a friend for some Cocobolo in photos below. I got the Maple for free so I guess this Coco is free also  Very dry with voids and drying cracks. I did cut 5 1/2” piece to see how bad it might be cracked inside. Should be able to make a few things…..
> 
> View attachment 215822
> 
> View attachment 215823
> 
> View attachment 215824
> 
> View attachment 215825


That is a cool looking log. Looks like you have some great opportunities to do projects with resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Got a fair size apple branch. Aim to saw a few flat stock pieces out of this before the bugs get near it. Hope to go harvest the rest of this tree soon. Not much of it is over 12 inch diameter but it had 3 large branches. So I am hoping to get a few crotch feather cuts to play with. Meanwhile, this is starting at me daring me to do something with it.


 Blue lighter for scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Albert Kiebert said:


> Traded a 4 foot section of of a 16 foot Ambrosia Maple log to a friend for some Cocobolo in photos below. I got the Maple for free so I guess this Coco is free also  Very dry with voids and drying cracks. I did cut 5 1/2” piece to see how bad it might be cracked inside. Should be able to make a few things…..
> 
> View attachment 215822
> 
> View attachment 215823
> 
> View attachment 215824
> 
> View attachment 215825


That would be an awesome blank for an artsy carving, the dust would probably murder though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Got a fair size apple branch. Aim to saw a few flat stock pieces out of this before the bugs get near it. Hope to go harvest the rest of this tree soon. Not much of it is over 12 inch diameter but it had 3 large branches. So I am hoping to get a few crotch feather cuts to play with. Meanwhile, this is starting at me daring me to do something with it.
> View attachment 215992 Blue lighter for scale.


Gotta love that blue lighter!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just some pine, but I need it for my garage roof!
The less I have to buy the better.



I'll rip it down to make 1 x 6's

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Ver' very nice!


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> Just some pine, but I need it for my garage roof!
> The less I have to buy the better.
> View attachment 216348
> I'll rip it down to make 1 x 6's


i really like those wood boxes for coffee table bases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac

Mentioned to some guys I was making turkey calls. One of them said he had a piece of something, didn't know what other than it was harder than he##!!! So I stopped by his place, picked it up.....a piece about 10"x6". I don't know what it is either. Hard, straight grain, dark color. 
He also gave me a 6' piece of sassafras.....smelled great when I cut a piece off!
And.....several 4 footers of what looks to be maple....but not sure.
Sooooo......I got a bunch!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

scootac said:


> Mentioned to some guys I was making turkey calls. One of them said he had a piece of something, didn't know what other than it was harder than he##!!! So I stopped by his place, picked it up.....a piece about 10"x6". I don't know what it is either. Hard, straight grain, dark color.
> He also gave me a 6' piece of sassafras.....smelled great when I cut a piece off!
> And.....several 4 footers of what looks to be maple....but not sure.
> Sooooo......I got a bunch!!!


We need pictures

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

scootac said:


> Mentioned to some guys I was making turkey calls. One of them said he had a piece of something, didn't know what other than it was harder than he##!!! So I stopped by his place, picked it up.....a piece about 10"x6". I don't know what it is either. Hard, straight grain, dark color.
> He also gave me a 6' piece of sassafras.....smelled great when I cut a piece off!
> And.....several 4 footers of what looks to be maple....but not sure.
> Sooooo......I got a bunch!!!


I went back through the last few posts and discovered...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## scootac

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We need pictures





2feathers Creative Making said:


> I went back through the last few posts and discovered...


OK, OK!!!!
Here ya go.
1st set.....what I'm thinking is maple. But.....I was wrong.
Once.








2nd set......no idea.








Have at it!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

First looks like cherry to me, second is a WAG of mahogany and third looks like Ipe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scootac

There's only 2 pieces.....top and side views of each.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmmm....the second and third picture look totally different to me. But the second pic end grain one looks like Ipe but what do I know


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

First one does strongly resemble cherry. The other, I may never have seen before, but I did now... that looks a lot like one of the woods listed on @phinds site...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

'Sugar maple' and 'cumaru'. Confidence of 90% on first and 30%...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> 'Sugar maple' and 'cumaru'. Confidence of 90% on first and 30%...


agree on the first, would give the second even less likelihood of being cumaru since it has seemingly marginal parenchyma which cumaru does not have. I'm thinking Shorea spp.


----------



## DLJeffs

To my eye it does resemble the stuff I made that cribbage board out of. Wasn't that cumaru? My buddy gave me cutoffs from his new floor. It was really hard, splintered easily until sanded, and smelled bad.


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> agree on the first, would give the second even less likelihood of being cumaru since it has seemingly marginal parenchyma which cumaru does not have. I'm thinking Shorea spp.


Thus my 30% confidence....however, the face grain looks really tight, implying, not as grainy as most Shorea, but with 400 or so species, still a good chance. 

@scootac 

George, that second wood, was / is it greasie to the touch?


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> ... the face grain looks really tight


One reason I'm doubtful about cumaru is that the face grain is very regular, which I never see in cumaru which seems to always have interlocked grain.


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> @scootac
> 
> George, that second wood, was / is it greasie to the touch?


Jeez.....didn't think I had something that hard to ID. Looking at the possibilities mentioned, they do all look similiar. The guy that gave it to said it was a piece of flooring he helped install....which is a use of the possibles.
Mark....no, I wouldn't call it greasy. I put it on the belt sander to clean it up and show the grain. Fairly smooth, but can't say it's greasy or waxy feeling.
Mystery goes on......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> One reason I'm doubtful about cumaru is that the face grain is very regular, which I never see in cumaru which seems to always have interlocked grain.


The other wood I had in mind is 'Keruing' / 'Apitong', just could not recall the common name at the time.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> The other wood I had in mine is 'Keruing' / 'Apitong', just could not recall the common name at the time.


Good call. That wood often has interlocked grain but not always and both the face grain and the end grain are a good match


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Good call. That wood often has interlocked grain but not always and both the face grain and the end grain are a good match


However, some of those Dipterocarpus have a greasy or waxy feel and he said his did not. But then again, some do not have that feel....


----------



## Barb

A friend of mine brought me these two pieces of birch yesterday. The ruler on top of the root ball is 18" which is the max my lathe can turn. I plan on making a nested bowl set out of that one and a hollow form out of the other.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man

Barb said:


> A friend of mine brought me these two pieces of birch yesterday. The ruler on top of the root ball is 18" which is the max my lathe can turn. I plan on making a nested bowl set out of that one and a hollow form out of the other.
> 
> View attachment 216951View attachment 216952View attachment 216953View attachment 216954


Congrats! Can’t wait to see the results of your turnings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

NICE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> A friend of mine brought me these two pieces of birch yesterday. The ruler on top of the root ball is 18" which is the max my lathe can turn. I plan on making a nested bowl set out of that one and a hollow form out of the other.
> 
> View attachment 216951View attachment 216952View attachment 216953View attachment 216954


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Barb said:


> A friend of mine brought me these two pieces of birch yesterday. The ruler on top of the root ball is 18" which is the max my lathe can turn. I plan on making a nested bowl set out of that one and a hollow form out of the other.
> 
> View attachment 216951View attachment 216952View attachment 216953View attachment 216954


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Had a buddy bring this and give to me after I got off work today. Cherry burl

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Had a buddy bring this and give to me after I got off work today. Cherry burl
> 
> View attachment 216975


That’s a cool friend!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> A friend of mine brought me these two pieces of birch yesterday. The ruler on top of the root ball is 18" which is the max my lathe can turn. I plan on making a nested bowl set out of that one and a hollow form out of the other.
> 
> View attachment 216951View attachment 216952View attachment 216953View attachment 216954


That stump was starting to develop a lignotuber, which are loaded with eyes and sold a burl. Nice score, be safe digging in. Do you have much along the way of rocks in soil there? We look for soil in our rocks.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Had a buddy bring this and give to me after I got off work today. Cherry burl
> 
> View attachment 216975


I must be doing something wrong, friends more often drop off bags of cans or old appliances than wood....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> That stump was starting to develop a lignotuber, which are loaded with eyes and sold a burl. Nice score, be safe digging in. Do you have much along the way of rocks in soil there? We look for soil in our rocks.


He pressure washed it but there's still some soil in the deep cracks. I'll have at it with the air compressor and dental picks when I start on it. Thank goodness it's more soil than rocks here. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So stopped to pick up a few pallets from a friend to stack firewood on, and was given a 6.5' length of 'Wenge' 2.5" wide flooring. I asked why, and he said to trade to those "Wood Nut" friends for sample stock you lack. I laughed, he laughed and then said he was serious. So, I'll post up some pictures when time allows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice!


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> So stopped to pick up a few pallets from a friend to stack firewood on, and was given a 6.5' length of 'Wenge' 2.5" wide flooring. I asked why, and he said to trade to those "Wood Nut" friends for sample stock you lack. I laughed, he laughed and then said he was serious. So, I'll post up some pictures when time allows.


Great to have such good friends!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Haul of fresh cherry! 

Unfortunately someone got there before I did and took a fair amount of it, but I got enough to keep me busy.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man

Steve in VA said:


> Haul of fresh cherry!
> 
> Unfortunately someone got there before I did and took a fair amount of it, but I got enough to keep me busy.
> 
> View attachment 217335


That’s a LOT of pen blanks! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA

I took off a little early and the cherry kicked my a** this afternoon! Not sure why, but my back and hands, and especially my fingers, were hurting after running the saw. Got some big blanks though and I'll be back at it again tomorrow afternoon or over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Steve in VA said:


> I took off a little early and the cherry kicked my a** this afternoon! Not sure why, but my back and hands, and especially my fingers, were hurting after running the saw. Got some big blanks though and I'll be back at it again tomorrow afternoon or over the weekend.


What chainsaw were you using?

I find many of the Husqvarna chainsaws have less vibration than other brands for saws are around the same CC size. My two biggest saws are Stihls, but I much prefer the trigger on my Husqvarna saws over Stihl Saws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Karl_TN said:


> What chainsaw were you using?
> 
> I find many of the Husqvarna chainsaws have less vibration than other brands for saws are around the same CC size. My two biggest saws are Stihls, but I much prefer the trigger on my Husqvarna saws over Stihl Saws.



Interesting that you say that Karl as it is a Stihl. A 251C to be exact. In general, I love it as it has the quick chain adjuster and their Easy Start, which is fantastic. I've not felt that pain in my hands before, but upon reflection I'm thinking it has to do more with my laziness and being in front of a computer monitor all day long for months on end than the saw itself.


----------



## Mr. Peet

So trimmed fruit trees at a sculptors house the other day and he offered some 'Apricot'. It was dead a few years so he had limbed and topped it already. Also ate a few fresh kiwi. His one plant is 10' high and 40' wide.

So I flipped it and there be APRICOT MAN by the plow.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Neighbor of a friend's parents had a mulberry tree that was rubbing her garage. Tree company wanted $250 to trim one branch (~4" diameter). She asked friend if he would trim it for less. Friend said he'd take the whole tree down for $250. Gave me a call and I said I'd help as long as I got some wood from it.

About a 18" dbh tree with green leaves. Took us about 6 hours to get it out of her back yard and cleaned up, so we lost money on the deal, but it was our good deed for the week and everybody was happy.

A couple pieces of what I snagged.





Raining this afternoon, so I threw a piece on the lathe and turned everything yellow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Neighbor of a friend's parents had a mulberry tree that was rubbing her garage. Tree company wanted $250 to trim one branch (~4" diameter). She asked friend if he would trim it for less. Friend said he'd take the whole tree down for $250. Gave me a call and I said I'd help as long as I got some wood from it.
> 
> About a 18" dbh tree with green leaves. Took us about 6 hours to get it out of her back yard and cleaned up, so we lost money on the deal, but it was our good deed for the week and everybody was happy.
> 
> A couple pieces of what I snagged.
> 
> View attachment 217813
> 
> Raining this afternoon, so I threw a piece on the lathe and turned everything yellow.
> 
> View attachment 217815


Always great to do a good deed once in awhile! Especially when you get wood for a reward! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ray D

Well, it’s not actually free wood but it was a steal of a deal. Mostly maple from Main and I believe some birch…. The wide one with the tape measure is the ones I’m thinking are birch. Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kinda looks like soft maple. I would think if it's birch it would be a little lighter in color? Dunno?
But whatever it is it's nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds

maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

It’s extremely lightweight that’s why I didn’t think it was maple. Thanks


----------



## Ray D

It looks very similar to the birch plywood I purchased to build my kitchen cabinets. The guy also had two large stacks of birch so I figured some got mixed in. Either way I’m happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Pretty wood, Ray. I need to find some like that so I can make a stand for our printer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I'm back up in Walnut Grove, Arizona, at Mary's place. I came up to bring a good sized Mesquite log, 30" across at one end, and 24 OD at the other and 60" long to my friends in Skull Valley that have a sawmill. I will pick it up after my Elk Hunt in December, sometime after the 15th. They will slab it in 2 1/2 thick slabs, and I'm hoping to get at least 4 at the dims mentioned above. What I find funny with my friends there is the father of those 8 kids wasn't even born back when I first visited Skull Valley back in '70-71.

A train coming into Skull Valley, which is a 1/4 mile north. I'm on the old designated state highway. It's the Old Skull Valley Highway now. The now paved state highway is a 1/4 mile to the east of the tracks. I've been up to Skull valley about 15 times now in the last 10 years, but the first time I've been on the old road. I'm glad to know it's not paved as it brought back a lot of old memories.



When I arrived here yesterday, I noticed that some ground at the junction of Wagoner Road and 89 had been recently ripped up. The area has a lot of Agarita Bushes, so I decided when I went into Skull Valley today, I would take a look. The pictures below will verify what I found*. *About a dozen Agarita/Barberry burls. Not all are pictured. The smallest is 6" OD, and the largest is just over 12"*. 





Two Agartia's and one Oak. 4" OD on the long log and 5 on the Oak



Another Oak about 8" OD at the burl





There are many more that are not pictured. After all, I'm going to be here until Wednesday morning and then head back to Tucson. 

@ripjack13, I can't get the bold button to turn off. Is it me, or is it your program?? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)*

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Must be you.


----------



## ripjack13

You may have touched during pix upload or while you were typing. To turn it off next time, click it again so its a dark color like normal. If its on, it becomes a lighter pale color.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

apple tree with very little worth milling into lumber, but quite a bit of smoker wood and a few possible bowl blanks peeking out here and there. Had quite a number of hollow spots from broken limbs.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Like I needed more wood...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Maple and sycamore blocks. Logs needed to be carried across someone’s yard, but were too heave to pick up so I cut them into blocks for processing back home. Like I needed any more wood. Just hated to see decent turning wood burned up. It’s an affliction which many of us have It. Anybody need a “fix“ then stop by my place.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Those are nice large blocks! Sycamore is a nice wood to turn! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Mostly cherry, though I got one piece of holly to try as well. If it turns well, I may go back for another load. 

Anyone have thoughts and opinions on turning holly? I see a lot of mixed feelings about it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

You’ve been busy, Steve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Steve in VA said:


> Mostly cherry, though I got one piece of holly to try as well. If it turns well, I may go back for another load.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts and opinions on turning holly? I see a lot of mixed feelings about it!
> 
> View attachment 218957


Holly is treasured out here. I feel fortunate to have a little.


----------



## trc65

Nice haul, I want to see you go another 5 ft high on your stack though (just to see how good you are at balancing).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Steve in VA said:


> Mostly cherry, though I got one piece of holly to try as well. If it turns well, I may go back for another load.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts and opinions on turning holly? I see a lot of mixed feelings about it!
> 
> View attachment 218957



Grab all the holly you can stand and dry it immediately to preserve the white color. Holly is prized in boards as much as turning stock. I had a mid/small sapling and used it for an adze handle because it is slow growing and that particular sapling was the perfect shape.


----------



## barry richardson

Nice haul! if your gonna make bowls out of the holly, I would get it roughed out quick to try n avoid the gray stain....


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

"mostly cherry....."

Can't complain about that. I'm being very careful with the last of my stash... We don't get much Cherry down here, and Holly...? What's that?

Alan


----------



## Mr. Peet

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> "mostly cherry....."
> 
> Can't complain about that. I'm being very careful with the last of my stash... We don't get much Cherry down here, and Holly...? What's that?
> 
> Alan


Its a Christmas wood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Thanks for the advice on the holly guys! Your comments are consistent with everything I've read and I'll turn it this weekend, and possible get some more.

I love cherry and grab it every time I can!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

I got a nice chunk of white(?) Oak burl from Eagle River Sawmill. Initially I asked if it was a spaghetti burl because I had planned on buying it no matter but I was hoping for that. It was covered in so much snow that we couldn't tell. We brought it in and I asked for a price but the owner insisted on giving it to me for free so who was I to say no. When I got it home and some of the snow melted, I noticed that there really were hints of spaghetti burl on the outside. I'm stoked for when it gets dry enough for me to fill it with epoxy.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Barb said:


> I got a nice chunk of white(?) Oak burl from Eagle River Sawmill. Initially I asked if it was a spaghetti burl because I had planned on buying it no matter but I was hoping for that. It was covered in so much snow that we couldn't tell. We brought it in and I asked for a price but the owner insisted on giving it to me for free so who was I to say no. When I got it home and some of the snow melted, I noticed that there really were hints of spaghetti burl on the outside. I'm stoked for when it gets dry enough for me to fill it with epoxy.
> 
> View attachment 220712View attachment 220713


Congrats! Can't wait to see what you make with it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Wildthings




----------



## Karl_TN

From the bottom that looks like a wound heal over from a broken limb. It’s been my experience large oak trees get the swirled fibers around wounds and crotch areas more than other native species. Just been unsure if the swirls are classified as a burl feature or not. Regardless, swirls are a really cool pattern so it will be interesting to see what you do with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

This is going to be interesting. Hope you get to it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Need a bigger chainsaw, but got what I could! Wish i could have somehow gotten it all. Hopefully it will be there next weekend and. If so, I'll definitely get another load.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart

That ambrosia is gonna be real nice, Steve!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Now you need a bigger lathe too.


----------



## Nature Man

Tom Smart said:


> Now you need a bigger lather too.


And a bigger trailer! Chuck


----------



## Steve in VA

All the above are very, very true!! And one thing would solve it .....a bigger wallet!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice find. A couple crotch pieces left in the rain will spalt out usually


----------



## Mr. Peet

Steve in VA said:


> All the above are very, very true!! And one thing would solve it .....a bigger wallet!


What did you need a bigger saw for? Are there bigger pieces we did not see?


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Not free but was a fun day with the woman, took a drive to Denver yesterday and visited an urban lumber dealer. Picked up some 8/4 stock and a sweet slab that I'm going to make a coffee table with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Mr. Peet said:


> What did you need a bigger saw for? Are there bigger pieces we did not see?


Yes, a lot bigger. I'll take some more pics if I end up going back.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

wyowoodwrker said:


> Not free but was a fun day with the woman, took a drive to Denver yesterday and visited an urban lumber dealer. Picked up some 8/4 stock and a sweet slab that I'm going to make a coffee table with.
> 
> View attachment 221317
> 
> View attachment 221318


That slab will be busy! What flavor?


----------



## wyowoodwrker

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That slab will be busy! What flavor?


It's a little hard to see it all in that picture, but it does have a lot going on. Crotch feather, compression curl. It's a silver maple slab it's roughly 36"l by 17-24" wide


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

wyowoodwrker said:


> It's a little hard to see it all in that picture, but it does have a lot going on. Crotch feather, compression curl. It's a silver maple slab it's roughly 36"l by 17-24" wide


That will show up very nicely when sanded a bit past the 3 grit of a sawmill... I saw the branch indicators and can see a bit of curl already. So, yeah! Let's take a look see when it is sanded up. I mill my own so I have learned to spot some of that in the raw. Nice grab and a clean color palette so your grain figure will stand out more than say a spalted or ambrosia slab.


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Fresh cut Free Black Walnut beach pieces that I plan on using for Bud Vases and Hollow forms. 4-9” across and most are 12”+ long.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Does the salt air affect the color


----------



## Albert Kiebert

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Does the salt air affect the color


No


----------



## Barb

Albert Kiebert said:


> Fresh cut Free Black Walnut beach pieces that I plan on using for Bud Vases and Hollow forms. 4-9” across and most are 12”+ long.
> 
> View attachment 221953


Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Albert Kiebert said:


> Fresh cut Free Black Walnut beach pieces that I plan on using for Bud Vases and Hollow forms. 4-9” across and most are 12”+ long.
> 
> View attachment 221953


That matches well with the wood we are burning in the stove. Last week was Persian walnut firewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

The Wildfire Prevention Committee got together with the golf course and identified juniper trees to thin out. To their credit, they invited any homeowners who bordered the golf course to meet them when they came by to give them our input about view, sound buffering, golf ball guarding, etc. That was last May. They're here today, cutting down the junipers. Smells nice but noisy as hell. Anybody need a juniper stump?


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> The Wildfire Prevention Committee got together with the golf course and identified juniper trees to thin out. To their credit, they invited any homeowners who bordered the golf course to meet them when they came by to give them our input about view, sound buffering, golf ball guarding, etc. That was last May. They're here today, cutting down the junipers. Smells nice but noisy as hell. Anybody need a juniper stump?


Stump, did they chip the rest? What species of juniper?


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peet said:


> Stump, did they chimp the rest? What species of juniper?


Oh, no! Now @Mike1950 will have to roll out the Clyde photo!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, no! Now @Mike1950 will have to roll out the Clyde photo!


Corrected, thank you.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, no! Now @Mike1950 will have to roll out the Clyde photo!


Nah @Brink is the one that gets insulted by chimp comments.


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Stump, did they chip the rest? What species of juniper?


Yeah, it was awesome. They fed whole trees into that thing. I bet trunks at least 6 inch diameter went through that thing. Blew the mulch all over. They had a crew of about 8 guys, first guy came through with a saw blade on the end of weed whacker and cut down all the sagebrush and bushes. Then two guys with chain saws came through, trimmed lower branches off the trees they wanted to keep and cut down the trees we'd marked with green tape. The rest of the crew came through with the dump truck / chipper, loaded all the branches and trees, bushes, dead limbs laying around. I think behind my house alone they cut down 7 or 8 trees and were in and out of here in less than 20 minutes. They stacked the larger cut up logs against the standing trees, probably to be collected later. I need to write the Wildfire Committee chair a note and tell him they did a good job.

As for what species of juniper - I don't have a clue. Juniper is juniper to me. I think they make gin from the berries if that helps. Smells great out there right now.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gin, that limits it to 50 or so species. Glad they did a good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, it was awesome. They fed whole trees into that thing. I bet trunks at least 6 inch diameter went through that thing. Blew the mulch all over. ....


The tree guy that lets me cut firewood in his log yard recently got a mulcher that handles up to 18" dia (I believe he said). Really cuts into my available firewood. Not to mention, that's the perfect size to handle. The larger stuff kills me.


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Nah @Brink is the one that gets insulted by chimp comments.


I don’t like monkey comments.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Gee --- then I'm glad that Mark changed it before you got to see it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Gee --- then I'm glad that Mark changed it before you got to see it!


but your post will live forever, lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> The Wildfire Prevention Committee got together with the golf course and identified juniper trees to thin out. To their credit, they invited any homeowners who bordered the golf course to meet them when they came by to give them our input about view, sound buffering, golf ball guarding, etc. That was last May. They're here today, cutting down the junipers. Smells nice but noisy as hell. Anybody need a juniper stump?


I believe they are a bit hefty to ship to tn at a reasonable rate. We have juniper virginia style here. Also known as eastern red cedar.


----------



## Mike Hill

vegas urban lumber said:


> but your post will live forever, lol


 Moi?


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I believe they are a bit hefty to ship to tn at a reasonable rate. We have juniper virginia style here. Also known as eastern red cedar.


Yeah, I went out and picked up a couple 18" long sections of 8" diameter log that they didn't stack and I'm guessing they weighed upwards of 15lbs. We'd just gotten some rain too so they probably had sucked up a bunch of water. This stuff seems to crack a lot as it dries. A friend and I took a section a couple years ago and hollowed it out using his chain saw, drilled a 1.25" hole into the hollow, and put a board over the top to shield the opening from rain to make a bird house out of it. The chickadees have used it every year since.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Picked up this tasty chunk of Carob today at the dump, about 16x16, destined for the lathe to be a couple of bowls or a hollow form, sealed it for now though...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart

Nice!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh Barry!!!! Any more of that around there?


----------



## barry richardson

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh Barry!!!! Any more of that around there?


sure! wanna do some tradin? I have some that's dry...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I was thinking the same thing. I'll PM ya.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

barry richardson said:


> Picked up this tasty chunk of Carob today at the dump, about 16x16, destined for the lathe to be a couple of bowls or a hollow form, sealed it for now though...View attachment 222903


Looks bad right here


Why don't you split that half off and I can dispose of it for you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Trob115

My parents are currently clearing off a lot to build. My dad saved me this black cherry. I plan to cut it into various call blanks. I might be able to squeeze a few small bowl blanks out of it.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac

Trob115 said:


> My parents are currently clearing off a lot to build. My dad saved me this black cherry. I plan to cut it into various call blanks. I might be able to squeeze a few small bowl blanks out of it.
> 
> View attachment 223174


Nice dog!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Split some of those down the middle and make some live/natural edge bowls.


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> My parents are currently clearing off a lot to build. My dad saved me this black cherry. I plan to cut it into various call blanks. I might be able to squeeze a few small bowl blanks out of it.
> 
> View attachment 223174


These small logs will make some great things! Good that you have a watch dog to ensure against theft! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trob115

scootac said:


> Nice dog!!!


Thank you. She's definitely part of our family. She's trained to be a deer catch dog / blood trail, although she actually is a great gun dog even though not formally trained for that. 
The only time she barks is when she's catching a deer or if a stranger comes to the house.


----------



## Trob115

trc65 said:


> Split some of those down the middle and make some live/natural edge bowls.


Yep that's what I'm gonna attempt to do once this rain finally stops. We have gotten almost 6" in 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> Yep that's what I'm gonna attempt to do once this rain finally stops. We have gotten almost 6" in 2 days.


Might backfire on you, looks like Red-rot in the pith and heart area. Sometimes it blends fine, sometimes it separates like shake but for sure worth giving it a try on several fronts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Trob115 said:


> My parents are currently clearing off a lot to build. My dad saved me this black cherry. I plan to cut it into various call blanks. I might be able to squeeze a few small bowl blanks out of it.
> 
> View attachment 223174


That’s got some real nice color and character. One of my favorite carving woods and the chips are fantastic for smoking meat Or just to perfume the fire pit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

JerseyHighlander said:


> That’s got some real nice color and character. One of my favorite carving woods and the chips are fantastic for smoking meat Or just to perfume the fire pit.


Yep it is great smoking wood. It and pecan are two of my favorites.


----------



## Sprung

Right now I'm waiting on some nicer weather - the days where it's been warmer/nicer here have been too windy and we've had a lot of windy days lately.

A few weeks ago a member of my congregation - the one who I got pear, apple, and smokebush from this past summer - let me know that they dropped 2 (or was it 3?) more pear trees, and I think another apple tree. I've got first dibs on the wood. Just need a day of decent weather to coincide with me having a day that I'm free so I can go out and do some cutting. I've found out someone else in the congregation has an Alaskan mill, so I'm planning to ask him about it - would be nice to slab up some of the pear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> Picked up this tasty chunk of Carob today at the dump, about 16x16, destined for the lathe to be a couple of bowls or a hollow form, sealed it for now though...View attachment 222903


That's just downright purdy - its gots potential!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Another find; found a desert ironwood tree cut up and dumped, managed to get a pretty big multi-branch junction chunk in the trunk, (quite heavy as you might imagine) and picked up a couple of limb sections, going to give the big chunk a turn on the lathe..

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DLJeffs

Can't wait to see what that turns into.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

barry richardson said:


> Another find; found a desert ironwood tree cut up and dumped, managed to get a pretty big multi-branch junction chunk in the trunk, (quite heavy as you might imagine) and picked up a couple of limb sections, going to give the big chunk a turn on the lathe..View attachment 224196View attachment 224197


Solid gold!!! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner

This will be a process that I want to see.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Great chunks of wood, we definitely need process pictures when you start turning.


----------



## DLJeffs

Wasn't free, but this poplar board has some nice figure on one end.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Trob115

Got a free decent sized log of bodock from a friend. Got it cut into striker sized spindles, pot call blanks, and call blanks. Definitely has some cool sap wood in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> Got a free decent sized log of bodock from a friend. Got it cut into striker sized spindles, pot call blanks, and call blanks. Definitely has some cool sap wood in it.
> 
> View attachment 224999


Never heard of Bodock before. Looks like a really nice wood! Chuck


----------



## Trob115

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of Bodock before. Looks like a really nice wood! Chuck


Osage orange ! We just call them bodock or crab apples


----------



## djg

Well, I've got a couple of FREE Ash logs that I'd like to have milled. WoodWeb estimates them at 1000#. Can you really haul a 1000# in a Std 1/2 ton pickup? The other log would be going into my 5' x 8' single axle trailer.


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> Osage orange ! We just call them bodock or crab apples


Thanks! I’m quite familiar with OO. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

djg said:


> Well, I've got a couple of FREE Ash logs that I'd like to have milled. WoodWeb estimates them at 1000#. Can you really haul a 1000# in a Std 1/2 ton pickup? The other log would be going into my 5' x 8' single axle trailer.


Yes. If they aren't sticking out the tail and lifting the nose of the truck. I have often taken 2000 lb of gravel in a half ton pickup truck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Woodhaul

Just lightly tap the brakes front wheels will touch the road. That's time to use steering wheel

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

djg said:


> Well, I've got a couple of FREE Ash logs that I'd like to have milled. WoodWeb estimates them at 1000#. Can you really haul a 1000# in a Std 1/2 ton pickup? The other log would be going into my 5' x 8' single axle trailer.


What make, model and year 1/2 ton are we speaking of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

Mr. Peet said:


> What make, model and year 1/2 ton are we speaking of?


Dodge 1500 8' bed. New coil shocks on rear.


----------



## djg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Yes. If they aren't sticking out the tail and lifting the nose of the truck. I have often taken 2000 lb of gravel in a half ton pickup truck


Thanks, I've filled it full of firewood before, but I never had any idea how much weight was in it. Two of the logs are 6'-6" and I have a 8' bed with a truck box in it. I'll just remove the tail gate and let 6" hang out.

I've got another 10' log that's estimated at 1750#. I may cut down to 8' and remove my truck box for the second trip.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Your trailer likely has a lower weight rating than your truck. I am glad you are pulling your gate. I have seen a couple log modified tailgates... I might load the longer log and go for a spin in the driveway. The truck will tell you if it needs trimmed to 8 foot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Your trailer likely has a lower weight rating than your truck. I am glad you are pulling your gate. I have seen a couple log modified tailgates... I might load the longer log and go for a spin in the driveway. The truck will tell you if it needs trimmed to 8 foot.


When I first bought the used trailer, I loaded it with 1/2 ton of rock which caused it to pancake. I replaced the axle with a 1 ton axle. But the frame is only 2" x 2" x 3/16" steel and I have bent it a little by over loading it with a log once. So now, I try to keep it at 1/2 ton. Car tires on it with around 1/2 ton cap each tell me when I've loaded enough on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

djg said:


> Dodge 1500 8' bed. New coil shocks on rear.


You left out the year, that has a big influence on my answer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg

Mr. Peet said:


> You left out the year, that has a big influence on my answer.


2008. Didn't think that would matter.


----------



## Mr. Peet

djg said:


> 2008. Didn't think that would matter.


Yes, the 1993=2000 were good for 1,200-1,500 with out issue. The 08 were good for 1,200. Did you get the off-road or plow option? If so add another 500 pound capacity. But as Frank said, load it, lock them down and drive around the block or two and get a feel for it. Maybe one at a time, worst case.

2"x2" trailer frame....staties love those here. What do your papers say for the trailer GW? Might be better to use the truck and red tag the log...?..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg

Mr. Peet said:


> Yes, the 1993=2000 were good for 1,200-1,500 with out issue. The 08 were good for 1,200. Did you get the off-road or plow option? If so add another 500 pound capacity. But as Frank said, load it, lock them down and drive around the block or two and get a feel for it. Maybe one at a time, worst case.
> 
> 2"x2" trailer frame....staties love those here. What do your papers say for the trailer GW? Might be better to use the truck and red tag the log...?..


No special features on the truck. Just base model. I would be making two trips to the local mill. First would be with truck and trailer with a 1000# log in each and the second with only the 1700# log in the truck. In theory of course....

Local mill and I'd be taking the back roads. Trailer has the new Illinois 'ST' plates which is 'semi trailer'. Weight limit is 3500# total for the truck/trailer/load combined weight.


----------



## Mr. Peet

djg said:


> No special features on the truck. Just base model. I would be making two trips to the local mill. First would be with truck and trailer with a 1000# log in each and the second with only the 1700# log in the truck. In theory of course....
> 
> Local mill and I'd be taking the back roads. Trailer has the new Illinois 'ST' plates which is 'semi trailer'. Weight limit is 3500# total for the truck/trailer/load combined weight.


Looks like you'll be running under. If you get pulled over and they lack a digital pressure scale and are using scale cards, tell them Basswood as it scales 20% or so lighter than ash.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

djg said:


> No special features on the truck. Just base model. I would be making two trips to the local mill. First would be with truck and trailer with a 1000# log in each and the second with only the 1700# log in the truck. In theory of course....
> 
> Local mill and I'd be taking the back roads. Trailer has the new Illinois 'ST' plates which is 'semi trailer'. Weight limit is 3500# total for the truck/trailer/load combined weight.


One of the best upgrades I've ever done to my 3/4 ton GMC was to install air bag helper springs. Doesn't increase the weight capacity per se, but levels the truck out with greater load and keeps you from overbending your leaf springs, which screws up your pinion angle, which destroys your differential... which is a known week point on the Dodge trucks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Offered to cut this almost dead sassafras tree if I could keep the wood. Hopefully the burls will be worth it. 

Largest burl was on stump, but several more on the underside of the trunk.







Looks promising but ran out of day light to process the bigger blocks.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice! I'd be interested in a piece of the burled big enough to make a couple of pot calls and striker tops if the price is right


----------



## Mr. Peet

Karl_TN said:


> Offered to cut this almost dead sassafras tree if I could keep the wood. Hopefully the burls will be worth it.
> 
> Largest burl was on stump, but several more on the underside of the trunk.View attachment 225082View attachment 225083
> View attachment 225084
> Looks promising but ran out of day light to process the bigger blocks.
> View attachment 225085


Karl,

If you end up with any burl thins, keep me in mind. Samples finish at 1/2" thick. Thanks.


----------



## Karl_TN

Mr. Peet said:


> Karl,
> 
> If you end up with any burl thins, keep me in mind. Samples finish at 1/2" thick. Thanks.


Sure thing. This is the first sassafras tree that I've seen with burls so I was wondering if you had any samples.


----------



## Karl_TN

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! I'd be interested in a piece of the burled big enough to make a couple of pot calls and striker tops if the price is right


What about trading burl for a call made from this burl? If so then what sounds like a fair trade?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That works. You send whatever you feel is fair. After it's dry enough, I'll send you a call back.


----------



## Trob115

Got this free plum log today. It was covered up in termites so I had to treat it. Hopefully will make some cool pot calls with resin.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Trob115

Karl_TN said:


> Offered to cut this almost dead sassafras tree if I could keep the wood. Hopefully the burls will be worth it.
> 
> Largest burl was on stump, but several more on the underside of the trunk.View attachment 225082View attachment 225083
> View attachment 225084
> Looks promising but ran out of day light to process the bigger blocks.
> View attachment 225085


Wow that is some beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Trob115 said:


> Got this free plum log today. It was covered up in termites so I had to treat it. Hopefully will make some cool pot calls with resin.
> 
> View attachment 225079
> 
> View attachment 225080


That plum color will be really nice with the resin. Will you stabalize this wood before doing the resin?


----------



## Trob115

Karl_TN said:


> That plum color will be really nice with the resin. Will you stabalize this wood before doing the resin?


I might have to on some if it. Half of it is pretty soft, but the other half appears solid.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Karl_TN said:


> Sure thing. This is the first sassafras tree that I've seen with burls so I was wondering if you had any samples.


Only had a chance at one so far, and it turned out to be a grown over hollow branch stub pocket. The only other I knew of disappeared in road maintenance and I was not around and missed out. So you are the first chance in the last 10 or more years.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Pulled down a hollowed out tree that was looking like it was going to fall over on a popup shed we have. i found this when it came down. Will be going out and seeing what i can cut out today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Karl_TN said:


> Offered to cut this almost dead sassafras tree if I could keep the wood. Hopefully the burls will be worth it.
> 
> Largest burl was on stump, but several more on the underside of the trunk.View attachment 225082View attachment 225083
> View attachment 225084
> Looks promising but ran out of day light to process the bigger blocks.
> View attachment 225085


That's gorgeous Karl!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

T. Ben said:


> Pulled down a hollowed out tree that was looking like it was going to fall over on a popup shed we have. i found this when it came down. Will be going out and seeing what i can cut out today.
> 
> View attachment 225093


Purdy little Manitoba maple there. Ought to make a few blanks even if it won't make planks. As thins, those make beautiful knickknack boxes. Use uv protection over your finish to save the color as long as possible. I have used automotive clear with decent results. But in all fairness, she keeps it in the closet that has no natural light. YMMV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

There’s only about 3-4 inches of the outside that is somewhat solid. Might be some bigger areas.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Depending on the diameter of the tree, 3 to 4 inches may yield a 6 to 8 inch wide board. Plenty for a jewelry box. Or conversely, it should yield decent live edge bowl blanks, some s&p blanks etc. 
Look in the buttress area of the stump for curly wood! That is where I tend to find my curl if the rest of the tree is bland. Curly doesn't need flame to be cool but... it sure ramps it up a notch.


----------



## T. Ben

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Depending on the diameter of the tree, 3 to 4 inches may yield a 6 to 8 inch wide board. Plenty for a jewelry box. Or conversely, it should yield decent live edge bowl blanks, some s&p blanks etc.
> Look in the buttress area of the stump for curly wood! That is where I tend to find my curl if the rest of the tree is bland. Curly doesn't need flame to be cool but... it sure ramps it up a notch.


From the ground up to about 3-4 feet was hollow,I’ll get some pics here before it starts raining.


----------



## T. Ben

Here is what was left after I got it down,and what I cut that looked like it’s possible to get something out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers

Karl_TN said:


> Offered to cut this almost dead sassafras tree if I could keep the wood. Hopefully the burls will be worth it.
> 
> Largest burl was on stump, but several more on the underside of the trunk.View attachment 225082View attachment 225083
> View attachment 225084
> Looks promising but ran out of day light to process the bigger blocks.
> View attachment 225085


Really cool. I’d be interested in a bit for a few calls as well.


----------



## Karl_TN

@Mike1950 Do you prefer cutting eye burls flat sawn or quarter sawn? Which way is more stable?

This is what I got cutting a burl off the trunk. I would consider flat sawn.




This piece was what I got cutting a piece qtr sawn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> @Mike1950 Do you prefer cutting eye burls flat sawn or quarter sawn? Which way is more stable?
> 
> This is what I got cutting a burl off the trunk. I would consider flat sawn.
> View attachment 225118
> 
> This piece was what I got cutting a piece qtr sawn.View attachment 225117


Really as far as strength on a burl it makes no difference.
If I am cutting myself I prefer qs. This gives me rays. If I cut 2" slab an need 1.1x2x6 I end up with eyes on flat 2" face.
Now if I am selling as slabs I cut flat sawn. People say and think they have vision and imagination but you show them rays and they say they want eyes. Now when they get piece and complain no eyes on face. I always say No Sh!t. Read above. Does not matter next time same story for 90% of them. The 10 % say Mike, send me what you are cutting to resaw yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jeff had sent me a sample set of 'Northern Catalpa' burl blanks of each, one showing eyes and the other a sunburst. Having both are a great asset and I am thankful.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Mike1950 said:


> Really as far as strength on a burl it makes no difference.
> If I am cutting myself I prefer qs. This gives me rays. If I cut 2" slab an need 1.1x2x6 I end up with eyes on flat 2" face.
> Now if I am selling as slabs I cut flat sawn. People say and think they have vision and imagination but you show them rays and they say they want eyes. Now when they get piece and complain no eyes on face. I always say No Sh!t. Read above. Does not matter next time same story for 90% of them. The 10 % say Mike, send me what you are cutting to resaw Yourself





Can't quiet picture everything you're saying in my head so I tried it both ways. Seems I can't lose either way, but maybe it will be better flat sawn as I get near the middle of the burl.

Flat sawn




Qtr sawn

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> Can't quiet picture everything you're saying in my head so I tried it both ways. Seems I can't lose either way, but maybe it will be better flat sawn as I get near the middle of the burl.
> 
> Flat sawn
> View attachment 225131
> 
> Qtr sawn
> View attachment 225132


What kind of burl.


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> Can't quiet picture everything you're saying in my head so I tried it both ways. Seems I can't lose either way, but maybe it will be better flat sawn as I get near the middle of the burl.
> 
> Flat sawn
> View attachment 225131
> 
> Qtr sawn
> View attachment 225132


Perpendicular to eyes = eyes. Parallel to eyes = rays. But looks like you are doing fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Mike1950 said:


> What kind of burl?



Burls from a sassafras tree that I cut down back on post 606.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> Burls from a sassafras tree that I cut down back on post 606.


Way cool. Never had that burl. Looks nice.


----------



## Karl_TN

Mike1950 said:


> Way cool. Never had that burl. Looks nice.


Seen lots of sassafras tree, but never any burl. As far as I know it's extremely rare since I can't find any on Google or eBay for reference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> Perpendicular to eyes = eyes. Parallel to eyes = rays. But looks like you are doing fine.


Not following your math.... Perpendicular implies 90 degrees. If you are looking at eyes and change perspective 90 degrees to them, you should be looking at the sides of the eyes and depending on depth that more often resembles thickened rays or a sunburst.... Parallel (ll) implies same perspective from a different point, so parallel to eyes would be eyes... You just messing with us for fun or reciprocated words?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

No- cut perpendicular to eyes- you get eyes. parallel you get rays

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Not following your math.... Perpendicular implies 90 degrees. If you are looking at eyes and change perspective 90 degrees to them, you should be looking at the sides of the eyes and depending on depth that more often resembles thickened rays or a sunburst.... Parallel (ll) implies same perspective from a different point, so parallel to eyes would be eyes... You just messing with us for fun or reciprocated words?


perpendicular and parallel in your definition seem to be the same. 
If you want eyes on slab face you have to cut against the eyes - the side of the eyes or flatsawn. thus you get eyes on slab face. Now if you cut parallel to the direction of the eyes- QS- you usually will get rays(some exceptions-burls are an aberration) 
perpendicular to the direction the eyes are going would be 90 degrees.


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> Burls from a sassafras tree that I cut down back on post 606.


sorta looks like camphor burl and I bet it smells good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike1950 said:


> sorta looks like camphor burl and I bet it smells good


Smells like a root beer float

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> perpendicular and parallel in your definition seem to be the same.
> If you want eyes on slab face you have to cut against the eyes - the side of the eyes or flatsawn. thus you get eyes on slab face. Now if you cut parallel to the direction of the eyes- QS- you usually will get rays(some exceptions-burls are an aberration)
> perpendicular to the direction the eyes are going would be 90 degrees.


Thanks Mike, sure second telling is far more clear and easy to follow. 

Maybe if you read my response a week from now it will make more sense. I was trying to imply, parallel being the same angle just offset from another point. 

Being Burls are not traditionally flat but curved, these math terms are limited by 3rd dimensional influence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks Mike, sure second telling is far more clear and easy to follow.
> 
> Maybe if you read my response a week from now it will make more sense. I was trying to imply, parallel being the same angle just offset from another point.
> 
> Being Burls are not traditionally flat but curved, these math terms are limited by 3rd dimensional influence.


 read in a week, I was thinking same. I think it is one of those things that 1 picture is worth 10,000 words. But even then folks wants on sslb face.
round, you compensate on big burls and turn it. But cutting big burls is a different game.
If I find time I will take a couple pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

T. Ben said:


> Here is what was left after I got it down,and what I cut that looked like it’s possible to get something out of it.
> 
> View attachment 225096
> 
> View attachment 225098
> 
> View attachment 225099
> 
> View attachment 225100
> 
> View attachment 225101
> 
> View attachment 225102
> 
> View attachment 225103


These look like slabs of bacon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Barb said:


> These look like slabs of bacon.


Ahhhh, the imagination of the Woodbarter Crew!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trob115

Found this tree piled up to go to the dump. It's the biggest osage I've seen around here. I loaded up my truck with all I could fit.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Trob115 said:


> Found this tree piled up to go to the dump. It's the biggest osage I've seen around here. I loaded up my truck with all I could fit.
> 
> View attachment 225220


Wow! That's a score for certain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

how long will it take to unload your truck and get the rest of it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

2feathers Creative Making said:


> how long will it take to unload your truck and get the rest of it?


I got all I could handle by myself. A buddy with a mill is going to go get the 48" diameter stuff this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great save and score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> I got all I could handle by myself. A buddy with a mill is going to go get the 48" diameter stuff this afternoon.


48" diameter..?... or length?


----------



## T. Ben

What a great score!!


----------



## Greenacres2

Trob115 said:


> Found this tree piled up to go to the dump. It's the biggest osage I've seen around here. I loaded up my truck with all I could fit.
> 
> View attachment 225220


Must be a doggone BIG truck!! On a 21" monitor it looks like more than an 8' bed full!!


----------



## Trob115

Mr. Peet said:


> 48" diameter..?... or length?


Diameter


----------



## Mike Hill

Wowzers!!!


----------



## Trob115

Greenacres2 said:


> Must be a doggone BIG truck!! On a 21" monitor it looks like more than an 8' bed full!!


Lol oh yeah. No way I could fit that in my truck. That was only about half of the tree trunk. I got mostly limbs that were about 18" in diameter in 3-4' pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> Found this tree piled up to go to the dump. It's the biggest osage I've seen around here. I loaded up my truck with all I could fit.
> 
> View attachment 225220


BINGO!!! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> Diameter


Wow, that likely ranked in the top 50 biggest in the state.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Not pretty wood, but free and perfect for the building I have under construction. I acquired about 20 huge white pine and hemlock logs. Able to get 40 2x6 16 ft rafters from one log. I will show pictures of this build soon

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It is pretty when 2x4x8 cost almost 12 dollars locally

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Even better knowing you are still alive.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Mr. Peet said:


> Even better knowing you are still alive.


Very much alive!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It is pretty when 2x4x8 cost almost 12 dollars locally


Yes, I think I get close to $1000 worth of lumber from one log! Well worth all rhe work

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to see you Ralph!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm going to have to keep an eye out for anyone cutting one down. I know where a few are but those are my jelly trees.


Have you found anyone dropping a mulberry?


----------



## trc65

I'd drop every one on my property if I had the time. Hate the messes left by the birds and I prefer my jelly bushes (raspberries) to Eric's jelly trees.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

They are messy


----------



## Gdurfey

Ralph Muhs said:


> Very much alive!!


You are looking very well sir. Had the same thoughts, great to see you


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Have you found anyone dropping a mulberry?


I haven't yet.



trc65 said:


> I'd drop every one on my property if I had the time. Hate the messes left by the birds and I prefer my jelly bushes (raspberries) to Eric's jelly trees.


Got those too ( both red and black). Along with blackberries and wineberries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I had busted up a medium small mulberry stump. When you get some of that "firewood" burnt up, holler at me and we can look at a couple pieces and see if they work for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

This was oh so tempting!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> This was oh so tempting!!
> 
> View attachment 225510


What flavor you got there Sir?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

What a pile of figure! I hope you took the temptation up on its offer

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## RJBud1

On my way to school today I noticed some logs on the side of the road. Parked to the side, threw on my hazards and loaded up two logs. Close inspection revealed it was oak. Forgot to get a pic tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

RJBud1 said:


> On my way to school today I noticed some logs on the side of the road. Parked to the side, threw on my hazards and loaded up two logs. Close inspection revealed it was oak. Forgot to get a pic tho


Pics or it didn’t happen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> What flavor you got there Sir?


Bois d'Arc - Osage


2feathers Creative Making said:


> What a pile of figure! I hope you took the temptation up on its offer


It was out in the middle of a park where I was geocaching so I just grabbed a couple small branches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Free wood is good wood! They're gonna be taking more trees (cedar, walnut, oaks, poplar,etc.) out too and gonna save me a bunch. Got 2 cedars and maples today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Trob115

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Free wood is good wood! They're gonna be taking more trees (cedar, walnut, oaks, poplar,etc.) out too and gonna save me a bunch. Got 2 cedars and maples today.
> 
> View attachment 225560


Since it is free wood, that means you'll be giving it away for free too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I could probably do that. But the cost of gas to go get it, haul it, cut it up, the tape to tape the box up and then take to the PO is astronomical around here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Trob115

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I could probably do that. But the cost of gas to go get it, haul it, cut it up, the tape to tape the box up and then take to the PO is astronomical around here!


Not to mention wear and tear on yourself and your equipment!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Those things were hard to get on the trailer. I mean, using that excavator is hard work! Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Those are some pretty cedars. I can almost smell them from the picture.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Many thanks to @Steve in VA who forwarded me a Craigslist post for free Black Walnut.





Unfortunately, I’m out of town. Fortunately, my turning club was able to muster an immediate response. This trailer load will be dealt with by a “cutting party” tomorrow so it can be used to get the next load.





Thanks again, Steve!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 4


----------



## Karl_TN

Nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Not free, and not today, but Friday. Forgive me! Bought some other stuff from him, and then saw this - he said it was holly burl! Shrug - yellow holly? He threw it in with the other stuff without charging more. So sorta free! Come on - let me dream!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> Not free, and not today, but Friday. Forgive me! Bought some other stuff from him, and then saw this - he said it was holly burl! Shrug - yellow holly? He threw it in with the other stuff without charging more. So sorta free! Come on - let me dream!
> 
> View attachment 229215


That's a pretty nice looking piece of wood, Mike. Looks like Agarita/Barberry with those rays showing in the center. The coloring is also the reason I'm saying that. Any ideas what it is? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I also thought Agarita when I first saw it. Have not measured it, but I'd say 10" or more. That would be a rather large Agarita. Did not think about a barberry, but hmmmm.. Also thought nandina. He said it was holly - but....... I'm with you on the color and the heartwood. And sorta less than a burl and more of a tree/shrub that had been topped off (pollard head or coppice head) many times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> I also thought Agarita when I first saw it. Have not measured it, but I'd say 10" or more. That would be a rather large Agarita. Did not think about a barberry, but hmmmm.. Also thought nandina. He said it was holly - but....... I'm with you on the color and the heartwood. And sorta less than a burl and more of a tree/shrub that had been topped off (pollard head or coppice head) many times.


Ten inches, huh? I have 5 Agarita stumps right now sitting in the back of my truck that starts at over 10" diameter all the way up to about 16-18 diameter. Three are bright yellow, and the other two have the brown ringed in yellow. See below. The one next to my saw is the largest. I kept all branches that were over 1 1/2" to use as pen blanks and other stuff. Two of these I had been looking at them every time I drove by them but didn't have room for them. Last week when I finished up that cabinet job up in Wickieup, I had an empty truck bed, so decided to grab them, then located the other 3 while cutting them up for transport. These were growing alongside Crooks Canyon Trail near my friends place in Walnut Grove. Of the 3 freshly found ones, 2 were just pushed over by the road grader and were soaking wet, or fresh kill. Every time they grade CCT, they always cut the road a little wider and uproot new stock for me.  



.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, I ain't never, no time, nada, seen an agarita anywhere close to that big. Maybe 4 foot tall at the biggest. But then never been to Arizona! And there ain't none around here - too cold and too wet! Maybe ya'll got something nobody else has in the soil or sumpthen! I'd help Grandmom pick the fruits so she could make agarita jelly! Most people around here, glaze over and ask if it is any thing like a margarita (aka kool-ade slushie with alcohol) - when I mention one.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ten inches, huh? I have 5 Agarita stumps right now sitting in the back of my truck that starts at over 10" diameter all the way up to about 16-18 diameter. Three are bright yellow, and the other two have the brown ringed in yellow. See below. The one next to my saw is the largest. I kept all branches that were over 1 1/2" to use as pen blanks and other stuff. Two of these I had been looking at them every time I drove by them but didn't have room for them. Last week when I finished up that cabinet job up in Wickieup, I had an empty truck bed, so decided to grab them, then located the other 3 while cutting them up for transport. These were growing alongside Crooks Canyon Trail near my friends place in Walnut Grove. Of the 3 freshly found ones, 2 were just pushed over by the road grader and were soaking wet, or fresh kill. Every time they grade CCT, they always cut the road a little wider and uproot new stock for me.  View attachment 229247
> 
> .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, I'll buy some being I lack any reference samples.


----------



## Hilltopper46

A lady contacted me last week and said she had a live walnut log that was mine if I would come and get it. I replied that I no longer cut down treed on other people's property. She replied to me that it was laying down, it just wasn't dead. So I went and cut it up and brought a lot of it home. As you can see it is not "highly valuable" black walnut. I believe it is red elm. It will still make pretty bowls, and the price is right.

The bottom of the tree was nice and straight and almost 10 feet high. I could lift the log off the ground with the tractor but not high enough to put it on the trailer, so I cut that into two pieces. They are lying on the right side. One of the branches from the first fork is lying on the left side. At the front of the left side is the first crotch.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Hilltopper46 said:


> View attachment 229878
> 
> A lady contacted me last week and said she had a live walnut log that was mine if I would come and get it. I replied that I no longer cut down treed on other people's property. She replied to me that it was laying down, it just wasn't dead. So I went and cut it up and brought a lot of it home. As you can see it is not "highly valuable" black walnut. I believe it is red elm. It will still make pretty bowls, and the price is right.
> 
> The bottom of the tree was nice and straight and almost 10 feet high. I could lift the log off the ground with the tractor but not high enough to put it on the trailer, so I cut that into two pieces. They are lying on the right side. One of the branches from the first fork is lying on the left side. At the front of the left side is the first crotch.
> 
> View attachment 229879


What a beautiful sight! Free wood like this is always amazing! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Jerry, I'll buy some being I lack any reference samples.


Mark, when I get into milling some more, I'll send you several pieces............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg

Hilltopper46 said:


> View attachment 229878
> 
> ...... The bottom of the tree was nice and straight and almost 10 feet high. I could lift the log off the ground with the tractor but not high enough to put it on the trailer, so I cut that into two pieces. They are lying on the right side. One of the branches from the first fork is lying on the left side. At the front of the left side is the first crotch.


Man I wish I had that 10' R. Elm log. Makes beautiful lumber. Still at 5' each, I'd have it milled. Had a 7' R. Elm log marked at the burn pile, but the tree guy burned it despite saying he would move it out of the way. It sat too long since I was at the mercy of some kid with a trailer.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I found this a couple days ago at the Westward Look resort in Tucsion. One of the grounds employees came over to deposit some more, so I approached him to find out what was going to happen to this stockpile of wood stumps and stuff. I was told that sometime in the fall some mind healer would gather up a bunch of disturbed people and they would hold a ritual burn. I was also told wood would sold to the healer for 500 dollars. I was so disappointed when I heard that. Take a look.








................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Nubsnstubs said:


> I found this a couple days ago at the Westward Look resort in Tucsion. One of the grounds employees came over to deposit some more, so I approached him to find out what was going to happen to this stockpile of wood stumps and stuff. I was told that sometime in the fall some mind healer would gather up a bunch of disturbed people and they would hold a ritual burn. I was also told wood would sold to the healer for 500 dollars. I was so disappointed when I heard that. Take a look.View attachment 229884View attachment 229885View attachment 229886View attachment 229888
> ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


They’ll never miss a stump or 2. And I’ll bet no mind will go without healing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nubsnstubs said:


> I found this a couple days ago at the Westward Look resort in Tucsion. One of the grounds employees came over to deposit some more, so I approached him to find out what was going to happen to this stockpile of wood stumps and stuff. I was told that sometime in the fall some mind healer would gather up a bunch of disturbed people and they would hold a ritual burn. I was also told wood would sold to the healer for 500 dollars. I was so disappointed when I heard that. Take a look.View attachment 229884View attachment 229885View attachment 229886View attachment 229888
> ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


A ritual burn? Who the heck would spend $500 for a ritual burn. Probably the government! What a huge disappointment! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Feelings, nothing more than feelings
...........
Feelings, wo oh oh feelings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Mike Hill said:


> Feelings, nothing more than feelings
> ...........
> Feelings, wo oh oh feelings


Hey Julio, are you going to serenade us with Barbara singing along?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Nature Man said:


> A ritual burn? Who the heck would spend $500 for a ritual burn. Probably the government! What a huge disappointment! Chuck


Chuck, it's a well known resort for rich people who think they have some type of issue that they need to travel to Tucson to get cured from that affliction. We have about 3-4 of these here. My DIL used to work for Canyon Ranch, which is what some call a fat farm. People pay big bucks to go to places like that and eat Chef prepared food to lose weight. They also ride horses, hike and workout in gyms. I can't quote what they pay per visit, but some come out every year "because it's just so relaxing". That 500 dollars to burn the wood in just pocket change. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

No free stuff but my trailer will be full of maple burl in morning...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Hey Julio, are you going to serenade us with Barbara singing along?


Who moi? My name's Michael and I have a Bubbly' personality!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jonkou

Catalpa, cut down and stacked at my Bud’s wood yard yesterday, will break it down in the fall.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! That is one species that I’ve not ever used. Be sure to share pics in the Fall when you slice it and dice it. Chuck


----------



## trc65

Looks like a good bunch of wood. I'm with Chuck, never played with catalpa even though there is a lot of it in the area.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It stinks when you work it, but it can be beautiful.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Those twists and turns ought to yield some curls. Lightweight wood that is supposed to last well outside. Fairly bland most of the time. Ought to be a good canvas for decorating things like turned bird houses.


----------



## Mike1950

About a week late..

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike1950 said:


> About a week late..
> 
> View attachment 230103


Bet it wasn't free

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

AND better late than never!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Bet it wasn't free


Absolutely not. But the only way wood is free is if somebody delivers it all cut into boards. Money/sweat time are the same. At 72 this month, I trade money for seat and time to harvest. I know I sure as hell could not do it anymore. My whimpy stihl 250 kicks my butt. My back hates it.
So basically I trade green cellulose(money) for green cellulose(green burl)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Those twists and turns ought to yield some curls. Lightweight wood that is supposed to last well outside. Fairly bland most of the time. Ought to be a good canvas for decorating things like turned bird houses.


Yeah it’s light weight but turns/carves well. Took the pic of that branch for a Bud that carves life size… see a monster dragon or snake, got the whole tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Messing with @Eric Rorabaugh . More not free wood. I love walnut. Cutting a 1400 lb walnut burl sunday. I need to make a box or 5 out of this.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

[email protected] it man!!! I need to bring a semi with fatbed up there. Oh and a cashiers check from the loan I'd have to take out to buy a load of the stuff you get.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> Messing with @Eric Rorabaugh . More not free wood. I love walnut. Cutting a 1400 lb walnut burl sunday. I need to make a box or 5 out of this.
> 
> View attachment 230106
> 
> View attachment 230107


 disqualified! Not Free!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> disqualified! Not Free!


I will refer you to above

Absolutely not. But the only way wood is free is if somebody delivers it all cut into boards. Money/sweat time are the same. At 72 this month, I trade money for sweat and time to harvest. I know I sure as hell could not do it anymore. My whimpy stihl 250 kicks my butt. My back hates it.
So basically I trade green cellulose(money) for green cellulose(green burl)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> So basically I trade green cellulose(money) for green cellulose(green burl)


Experience speaking there!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

here is the problem we have in TN. Not finding free wood, but sorting through the free wood to decide what we can handle. Isn't that right @Karl_TN ?

By the way, NO. I didn't this time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> [email protected] it man!!! I need to bring a semi with fatbed up there. Oh and a cashiers check from the loan I'd have to take out to buy a load of the stuff you get.


Swing by Austin and I’ll go with you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

And by Bulverde!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, let's let reality set in. Those Texas places are way outta your way Eric, But Nashville ain't. Just say'n!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks

But we called it first!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hey, this here's rubber ducky.... we got a great big .... looks like we need a couple more drivers!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Coulda taken all in my ole "Buffalo Chip Mobile"!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Coulda taken all in my ole "Buffalo Chip Mobile"!


No chartreuse microbus? Darn!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> No chartreuse microbus? Darn!


Well when your "given" handle is Cow Paddy Daddy ya gotta go with what ya got - there weren't no yellow submarines to be found. Well there were a few long haired guys that had funny looking eyes that mighta been see'n yellow submarines, but I never took time to ask them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Going have to be nice to my lions. They can do night duty to protect my wood stash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Well when your "given" handle is Cow Paddy Daddy ya gotta go with what ya got - there weren't no yellow submarines to be found. Well there were a few long haired guys that had funny looking eyes that mighta been see'n yellow submarines, but I never took time to ask them.


You are dating yourself Mike.


----------



## Mike1950

Walnut burl is not as popular as you would think. You can't dye it and it is hard to stabilize. Gives up water slowly, so slow to dry. One of my favorite woods to machine. 
Here is next cut. Planed. Moisture varies from 5 to 29, with most being 12. Like I said slow to dry. This is Ray side. 2nd chainsaw cut eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> You are dating yourself Mike.


LOL! - but true! Lil Mikey did not like it at all that the pretty girls would all scream about the beetles, but not give him even a snub nose! 

As an aside - Lil Mikey would have never datee Lil Mikey - too ugly, too fat, and didn't smell good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Walnut burl is not as popular as you would think. You can't dye it and it is hard to stabilize. Gives up water slowly, so slow to dry. One of my favorite woods to machine.
> Here is next cut. Planed. Moisture varies from 5 to 29, with most being 12. Like I said slow to dry. This is Ray side. 2nd chainsaw cut eyes.
> 
> View attachment 230121
> 
> View attachment 230122


Wow, are you gonna leave a piece or two big enough to get a platter/plate out of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Wow, are you gonna leave a piece or two big enough to get a platter/plate out of?


Only weighs 1400 lbs. What do you think. I cut sunday. Give me a size?


----------



## Mike Hill

Say - minimum of 12" x 12" x 1.5" preferable 14" or 16" - maybe up to 2.5" - thickness not all that critical.

I had one piece of eyed walnut burl and made a small platter of it. It sat around on top of al tallboy for 20 years. We moved the tallboy, and wife put the platter away somewhere. We have not found it after 5 years of sorta looking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

12x12x2 piece price of the trash walnut burl with eyes on the face that isn't popular please.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Say - minimum of 12" x 12" x 1.5" preferable 14" or 16" - maybe up to 2.5" - thickness not all that critical.
> 
> I had one piece of eyed walnut burl and made a small platter of it. It sat around on top of al tallboy for 20 years. We moved the tallboy, and wife put the platter away somewhere. We have not found it after 5 years of sorta looking.


I will keep in mind while cutting.


----------



## T. Ben

How much for a chunk 10"x10"x 2"?


----------



## chatometry

Is this worth cutting?
It's some sort of sambucus, the log is about 10" in diameter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Only one way to find out!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Every log that you can't yet see inside is worth cutting. Mild figure on the bottom right, note, more figure is usually found at the very bottom where the trunk flares out so if you can get any part cut any way you want... go for the buttresses or crotch areas for figure. The picture seems to show an old injury that should have a smidgen of figure as well.
Seal ends immediately and cut extra long to allow for checking. Bushes and small diameter trees tend to blow up easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like it might be 'Blue elderberry', _Sambucus cerulea _or a close relative. Wipe your blade with alcohol before cutting each cut. Highly susceptible to blue stain. With the Sambucus genus, I have found cutting oversized blanks right away yield more than drying in the round. If you are in snow country, higher chances for ring separation.

No fruit or past due?


----------



## Nature Man

Definitely worth cutting! You always have the option to toss it later, or burn it if necessary! Chuck


----------



## chatometry

Thanks everyone. Will see what I can do...
@Mr. Peet no flowers now (past due).
If it is the individual tree I think it was, I remember it having this kind of flowers (picture from the internet):



Paolo


----------



## Steve in VA

Mike Hill said:


> Say - minimum of 12" x 12" x 1.5" preferable 14" or 16" - maybe up to 2.5" - thickness not all that critical.
> 
> I had one piece of eyed walnut burl and made a small platter of it. It sat around on top of al tallboy for 20 years. We moved the tallboy, and wife put the platter away somewhere. We have not found it after 5 years of sorta looking.


@Mike1950 - I'd be interested in the pricing on the above sizes as well. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mr. Peet

chatometry said:


> Thanks everyone. Will see what I can do...
> @Mr. Peet no flowers now (past due).
> If it is the individual tree I think it was, I remember it having this kind of flowers (picture from the internet):
> View attachment 230969
> Paolo


Flowers... I said fruit as in berries.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Steve in VA said:


> @Mike1950 - I'd be interested in the pricing on the above sizes as well. Much appreciated!


A local friend bought it all. I have more coming.


----------



## DLJeffs

Saw this book cover on another outdoor site and thought some on here might be interested (and hopefully not part of the book topic).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## chatometry

Mr. Peet said:


> Flowers... I said fruit as in berries


I need to go and check again. I don't remember seeing any but I wasn't looking for them.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Karl_TN said:


> What about trading burl for a call made from this burl? If so then what sounds like a fair trade?


@Karl_TN did you ever snag this tree? If so, still interested in a trade?


----------



## Karl_TN

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Karl_TN did you ever snag this tree? If so, still interested in a trade?


@Eric Rorabaugh, I did snag the burls from this tree and have been letting it dry in my garage through the summer. Do you have a way to stabilize the burl if it’s needed, and what kind of trade did you have in mind for this hard to find burl?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I have the stiff to stabilize but not soing it yet. I have someone I can get to do it if needed. What's your thoughts on a trade


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have the stiff to stabilize but not soing it yet. I have someone I can get to do it if needed. What's your thoughts on a trade


Would think on some level....the stiff would already be stabilized.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have the stiff to stabilize but not soing it yet. I have someone I can get to do it if needed. What's your thoughts on a trade


@eric, I have no clue on a fair trade since I’m unable to find anything on the web about prices for sassafras eye burl like the ones that came off this tree. It seems to be an extremely rare burl so post an offer in the trade forum based on what you would be willing to pay for the wood. A turkey call with this stabilized burl would look really nice and would truly be one of a kind.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Karl_TN 
You send me enough to make 3-4 calls. I can send you a call back made from this after its dry and I get it stabilized. Or I can make you a call from something I have here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Not today, but a couple weeks ago I went on a hike and found a black cherry branch laid down. This little gem was sitting right in the middle of it and I couldn’t resist. Black cherry burl has been really hard for me to get my hand on for some reason, so I was especially glad I happened upon it. I’ll hopefully be turning it into some nice knife handles in the near future.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Karl_TN

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Karl_TN
> You send me enough to make 3-4 calls. I can send you a call back made from this after its dry and I get it stabilized. Or I can make you a call from something I have here


@Eric, I’m trying to get ready for two craft shows so I‘ll try to get some cut and measure moisture when I can find the time. There are some other WB members that asked for some a while back, but moderators that keep this forum going are my top priority so I want to go back through some old post to see how much I’m willing to give up.

What is the typical size blank for a turkey call blanks? Do you do any casting after stabilizing so I can avoid cutting up larger pieces that may be more valuable as butterflied veneers for box makers?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pot call blanks are 4x4x1. I don't cast or stabilize at the moment.


----------



## Nature Man

My nephew had a Bradford Pear tree taken out today. I was able to snag 3 logs from it. Not sure what I will make out of it yet. Chuck

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

It turns like buttah!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I used to have a blue T100... Sure do miss that truck...

Alan


----------



## Nature Man

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I used to have a blue T100... Sure do miss that truck...
> 
> Alan


Mine is a 2016 Toyota Tacoma. I like it! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Mine is a 2016 Toyota Tacoma. I like it! Chuck



Yup, love my 21 taco.


----------



## Mike Hill

All I gots is a 2000 C1500 - I feel constipated!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

There's gonna be a lot of Free Wood for the hauling down in Florida next week...

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wife and I went for a hike over in the Willamette Nat'l Forest today. The good news is we found this free log. The bad news is it's roughly 4.5 - 5 miles up a wilderness trail. Wife said she wanted no part of it. All I have is my 3" pocket knife so I may be here awhile. Send provisions - especially bacon and whiskey. Binoculars for scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

That's a pretty clean cut for a pocket knife... It must be sharp!

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

...still up here, whittlin' away...no bacon or whiskey has arrived yet but I'm sure it's in the mail, right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Stopped by an old family friend's house today, didn't realize she was having her silver maple taken down. Triple trunk, the largest of which was about 40" diameter. 





No tools, and pieces were too big to snag, but while the workers were chipping branches, found two pieces I could carry. Got them out without being seen, so will surprise the friend with a hollow form or two as the wood dictates.

This is what I grabbed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

I’m thinking this will be interesting. Looking forward to participating virtually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Stopped by an old family friend's house today, didn't realize she was having her silver maple taken down. Triple trunk, the largest of which was about 40" diameter.
> 
> View attachment 231944
> 
> No tools, and pieces were too big to snag, but while the workers were chipping branches, found two pieces I could carry. Got them out without being seen, so will surprise the friend with a hollow form or two as the wood dictates.
> 
> This is what I grabbed.
> 
> View attachment 231945
> 
> View attachment 231946


Should be some good figure in those pieces!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Hard to pass up on free wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> I’m thinking this will be interesting. Looking forward to participating virtually.





barry richardson said:


> Should be some good figure in those pieces!


I'm hoping so, there are certainly enough branch unions that something nice should be revealed. Will try to find some time to start cutting this weekend.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

trc65 said:


> Stopped by an old family friend's house today, didn't realize she was having her silver maple taken down. Triple trunk, the largest of which was about 40" diameter.
> 
> View attachment 231944
> 
> No tools, and pieces were too big to snag, but while the workers were chipping branches, found two pieces I could carry. Got them out without being seen, so will surprise the friend with a hollow form or two as the wood dictates.
> 
> This is what I grabbed.
> 
> View attachment 231945
> 
> View attachment 231946




You can carry those!? I might be able to drag them, momentarily...

Alan


----------



## trc65

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> You can carry those!? I might be able to drag them, momentarily...
> 
> Alan


The big one was probably 80#, I got a good handle on the hollow and was able to roll it up and cradle against my belly. So I did carry it, technically, for about two steps before my knees said to stop. Then I loaded it on the deck of a zero turn mower to get it to the truck. The smaller one was around 40# and had a convient 2" diameter " handle" and I did carry it much further (maybe 10 steps) to the deck of the mower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> ...still up here, whittlin' away...no bacon or whiskey has arrived yet but I'm sure it's in the mail, right?


Are you holding your breath awaiting delivery? Now let us suppose that this request comes with a fishing invitation............................................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I was gifted a small 4" diameter section of Joshua Tree. Any one ever use it in craft? Do I need to stabilize it to make a sample?

@barry richardson @Nubsnstubs


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> I was gifted a small 4" diameter section of Joshua Tree. Any one ever use it in craft? Do I need to stabilize it to make a sample?
> 
> @barry richardson @Nubsnstubs


I have never had any to check out, it grows in the high desert in California, I'm guessing its kinda palm-like?


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> I have never had any to check out, it grows in the high desert in California, I'm guessing its kinda palm-like?


Thanks Barry. Ya, a yucca plant, feels like it might just blow apart. It was harvested 25 or more years ago.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

In my observations of Yucca, it has a reasonably hard shell? with a soft interior like cotton, but somewhat harder. It was used by people who made fire with the drill method by putting the drill(usually a straight stick) on the outer edge of a split piece and rotate until smoke and a coal appears. Of course, you would have a bunch of kindling like the grass, animal hair or even pine pitch to help. It was the preferred material to use where ever it grew. They call that piece a Yucca Fire Board.

As far as cutting it to make a sample, it can be cut and I think it just might stay together.
For you Mark, I'll cut a piece today just to show what it looks like after I get my hand on a piece.

@Mr. Peet , here is what one Yucca looks like. I don't know the type, but this piece is pretty solid. I could not leave a thumbnail imprint because of the hardness. It's almost as hard as pine. It took awhile to sand out the bandsaw marks with a 6" upright belt sander with an 80 grit belt.

If I remember correctly, Joshua Tree interior is about the same hardness as this piece. So, if you can cut it, I would say it's probably safe to do so.

The end grain picture kooks like the Yuccas might be related to Palm trees with those little dots that Palm also has in the end grain.

Top pic is dry, and 2nd is wet. 



................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> In my observations of Yucca, it has a reasonably hard shell? with a soft interior like cotton, but somewhat harder. It was used by people who made fire with the drill method by putting the drill(usually a straight stick) on the outer edge of a split piece and rotate until smoke and a coal appears. Of course, you would have a bunch of kindling like the grass, animal hair or even pine pitch to help. It was the preferred material to use where ever it grew. They call that piece a Yucca Fire Board.
> 
> As far as cutting it to make a sample, it can be cut and I think it just might stay together.
> For you Mark, I'll cut a piece today just to show what it looks like after I get my hand on a piece. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> @Mr. Peet , here is what one Yucca looks like. I don't know the type, but this piece is pretty solid. I could not leave a thumbnail imprint because of the hardness. It's almost as hard as pine. It took awhile to sand out the bandsaw marks with a 6" upright belt sander with an 80 grit belt.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Joshua Tree interior is about the same hardness as this piece. So, if you can cut it, I would say it's probably safe to do so.
> 
> Top pic is dry, and 2nd is wet. View attachment 232088View attachment 232089................ Jerry (in Tucson)


Cool, very cool. The piece I was gifted is soft, with a noticeably softer center.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Cool, very cool. The piece I was gifted is soft, with a noticeably softer center.
> 
> View attachment 232090View attachment 232091View attachment 232092View attachment 232093


Mark, I don't think the piece I had/have somewhere looks like that piece. If it did, I don't think I would have bothered to bring it home. 

I'll be going up to Walnut Grove again this Thanksgiving and will get a couple pieces. The one I think I have came from Goldfield, Nevada. It's lost in the Black Hole I've turned my property into. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RJBud1

Some boxwood. Been doing landscaping for my boss and upon recognizing this super dense, beautiful small tree that was cut down, I asked if I could take it home. He agreed. 

Now I just need to mill it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## RJBud1

RJBud1 said:


> Some boxwood. Been doing landscaping for my boss and upon recognizing this super dense, beautiful small tree that was cut down, I asked if I could take it home. He agreed.
> 
> Now I just need to mill it.
> 
> View attachment 232273


Here it is, I had enough time to mill a set of knife handle material. This will go on a special blade

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JonathanH

RJBud1 said:


> Here it is, I had enough time to mill a set of knife handle material. This will go on a special blade
> 
> View attachment 232276



That is nice looking wood. Will make striking handles. I would have never guessed this would be the case with a shrub.


----------



## William Tanner

A neighbor dropped off this weeping cherry this morning. About four feet long and eight inches in diameter. The gent I’m teaching hasn’t experienced wet wood before. Just cut this morning.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> A neighbor dropped off this weeping cherry this morning. About four feet long and eight inches in diameter. The gent I’m teaching hasn’t experienced wet wood before. Just cut this morning.
> 
> View attachment 232403


Congrats! Bonus wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

My funds are always green Osage.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Curly maple rescued from a four yo pile of firewood stacked in a garage.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! What a blessing! Chuck


----------



## vegas urban lumber

got a shoestring acacia landscape removal tree today
cut the stump into some blanks and put them in the makeshift kiln

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

but end is about 20 inches

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Some of those log sections on the trailer look promising. You slicing any on your mill?


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Looks like a quality bunch of logs! Chuck


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Some of those log sections on the trailer look promising. You slicing any on your mill?


i have lots of logs in this variety that are now 2 to 3 years old drying whole, i'll be slabbing some of those this fall.
these logs will probably sit a couple years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

vegas urban lumber said:


> i have lots of logs in this variety that are now 2 to 3 years old drying whole, i'll be slabbing some of those this fall.
> these logs will probably sit a couple years


Show a few cut pieces when the carraige hits the tracks. That stuff looks like a winner. I know there are no truly straight yard trees so it ought to have interesting results.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Show a few cut pieces when the carraige hits the tracks. That stuff looks like a winner. I know there are no truly straight yard trees so it ought to have interesting results.


it is definitely great wood, i have sold some of it here before. sap wood stays a nice white to cream and the heart wood stays brown to reddish.

it's kinda like a walnut/mesquite look as finished wood

it also is quite stable as it moves very little in drying and is hard like mesquite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Acacia is Purdy Wood!


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Acacia is Purdy Wood!


have you worked up the blocks you bought from me


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Acacia is some pretty wood. 

Alan


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I suppose it's purdy too.... kinda scary, I didn't see the last posts......

Alan


----------



## barry richardson

Nice stuff! We have a lot of it here in AZ too, a very popular yard and street tree, also one of the first to blow over in a wind storm, wish I had a mill when I see all those downed trees...


----------



## Mike Hill

vegas urban lumber said:


> have you worked up the blocks you bought from me


Not the scales but dId do a bowl for my sister's MIL. She said it looked like some wood that she would see when she lived in Argentina! No idea where it is now - she had to go into an Alzheimer's unit.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## bhatleberg

Not quite free, but close enough...

I was browsing the home depot scrap bin. My wife and I have a little free library outside, and the door gets vandalized or damaged maybe every other year or two. So I was looking for something cheap to make the latest replacement when I saw a bit of curl in the bin...

Not the greatest stuff. But for $6, got enough red meranti to make a new door and also shine up the sample below.

We'll see how long the new door lasts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Wonder if Home Depot would even donate for such a worthy cause! Nice snag, nonetheless! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I tried to re-enact your photo. I can do the Spock thing and hide the pinky, but can't get my thumb to bend like that. Great find.


----------



## Mike Hill

Your HD has Red Meranti???? Boy do I live on the wrong side of the tracks. Cannot even buy cedar at ours now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Cut down a tree for a lady today, lots of rot and ring shake in places, but kept these pieces to cut and see what I get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Cut down a tree for a lady today, lots of rot and ring shake in places, but kept these pieces to cut and see what I get.
> 
> View attachment 232926


Be sure to keep us posted with what you make with these rounds. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks

What kind of tree, Tim?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Cut down a tree for a lady today, lots of rot and ring shake in places, but kept these pieces to cut and see what I get.
> 
> View attachment 232926


 go ahead and start the lathe


----------



## trc65

JR Parks said:


> What kind of tree, Tim?


Box elder with no flame. Probably one of the cultivars as it was in a back yard with landscaping all around it.

With thanks to Mike and Mark, it's an Amur maple.


----------



## trc65

2feathers Creative Making said:


> go ahead and start the lathe


Maybe on Friday....


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Maybe on Friday....


I will be listening for the small shower of breakage then...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

If any of those are solid enough to hollow through the pith, it would make a cool looking piece!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

barry richardson said:


> If any of those are solid enough to hollow through the pith, it would make a cool looking piece!


That's the plan, I hope! By the time I got them home, they were showing lots of shake but the smaller pieces from further up the tree look solid enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Box elder with no flame. Probably one of the cultivars as it was in a back yard with landscaping all around it.


Never seen a box elder with that style bark. I had assumed trident or soft maple until you stated otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Could very well be a trident, I was just repeating what the owner told my partner. No leaves on the tree and what was on the ground was such a mix after wind storm, that I really didn't look.

I've never handled any box elder, so just trusted what was said. I'd trust your assessment more than guesses from the homeowner.

Going to be doing some work in that neighborhood later today, so I'll stop by and see what I can find for leaves.


----------



## DLJeffs

Cool looking blanks Tim. If the inside is all soft and punky, before you burn it, don't forget those of us who use little pieces. Some of that in the light/dark boundary might make an interesting reel seat - you know, just making mention, just in case...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ain't never seen a trident maple with that kinda bark. I've got a 40 year old one in the yard and a hundred of all sizes in pots. I give them away to bonsai guys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Here are some pictures of what I'm fairly sure are leaves from this tree. About 2" x 3" in size.


----------



## Mike Hill

In the world of Trident maples there are a number of differing "varieties". Like japanese maple, but with a whole lot less varieties. Some tridents have a tulip (outward facing lobes) while others are more like a red maple. However, they all have 3 distinct lobes (reason for the trident in the name) with each lobe with their own veining pattern. This does not have three lobes with distinct veining for ear. It is a singular lobed leaf with very ragged edges. Besides Trident bark is usually relatively smooth and light grey until at some point it becomes somewhat exfoliating - sometimes revealing a orangish brown inner bark. I'm leaning toward Amur Maple or possibly Tatarian Maple (I've never seen one, but they are supposedly closely resembling an Amur)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## trc65

Here is a straight on picture of the bark, shows it much better than the pic in the back of the truck.

I have no educated guess on this, when it comes to landscaping trees that aren't growing on my property, I'm poor on ID. Working on it, but .... Wanted to take the Woody Ornamentals class when I was at Wisconsin, but...


----------



## Mr. Peet

Think Mike is on the right path. When I said Trident, I did not mean _Acer buergeranum_, but a cultivar of Red maple. I only dealt with 'Tatarian maple' in Colorado, and never handled any larger stems with fissuring bark, just the smooth bark of young specimens. 

The leaves match well with _Acer ginnala_, 'Amur maple'. I've never worked with any stems bigger than 8" DBH. The smooth gray bark can get lines like a Service berry's bark and split in similar patterning. A squatty tree, zone 2-8, samaras are said to hang on the tree into late fall, sometimes through the winter. Find any of them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Mike and Mark! Appreciate all the info and the ID. 

Looking at lots of pictures of "Amur" I think that's it. Tree was full of samaras. This one had a base of~ 26" at ground level, but that was with three trunks grown together. Largest trunk was maybe 12" DBH with the other two ~8". Height was around 15'.

Can now add this to my knowledge base and hopefully remember it when I come across one again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Thanks Mike and Mark! Appreciate all the info and the ID.
> 
> Looking at lots of pictures of "Amur" I think that's it. Tree was full of samaras. This one had a base of~ 26" at ground level, but that was with three trunks grown together. Largest trunk was maybe 12" DBH with the other two ~8". Height was around 15'.
> 
> Can now add this to my knowledge base and hopefully remember it when I come across one again.


Crazy request, let me buy a few pieces, I do not have any Amur maple samples in the reference collection. I'd be interested in a flat sawn sample blank and a 1/4 sawn sample blank with a mix of heartwood and sapwood in one of the samples. Let me know if possible.

Looks like you might have some burling in one of those pieces....

@phinds


----------



## trc65

When I get to sawing these will definitely cut you some samples. Probably be a couple weeks, but will let you know when I get to it. I'll cut some well oversized so you can get your finished dry sample size. No need to buy any, I'll just send them to you, consider it your fee for helping all of us ID our various finds.  

There is a small burly area on one of the sections, several on the tree but most were only golf ball size. There were two burls at ground level that I dulled a chain getting, around 6-8” in size.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

We got some Russian olive dropped off today. It is 14” in diameter. I’m expecting more soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> We got some Russian olive dropped off today. It is 14” in diameter. I’m expecting more soon.
> 
> View attachment 233548


Congrats! Drop offs are a blessing! Please let us know what you make with these rounds. Chuck


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Drop offs are a blessing! Please let us know what you make with these rounds. Chuck


Absolutely Chuck. Will slab and dry it. Like to turn wet but not this stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

William Tanner said:


> We got some Russian olive dropped off today. It is 14” in diameter. I’m expecting more soon.
> 
> View attachment 233548


Cut and wrapped today. Approximately 14X16 slab. 31% moisture.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## barry richardson

William Tanner said:


> Cut and wrapped today. Approximately 14X16 slab. 31% moisture.
> 
> View attachment 233845


Purdy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1

Finally got the red oak burl tree down and cut up. Ended up with 24 burls in all. NOW, I just have to get them cut and 
sealed and/or sold.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Thanks to a little tropical system, I came upon some nice stuff that just happened to fall over.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## chatometry

What stuff is that?


----------



## Lou Currier

Blue mahoe, not sure but we think mahogany and cedar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

chatometry said:


> What stuff is that?


Missed out on some mimosa because my chainsaw crapped out on me and now it’s gone

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Hate to see it come down but when it does, oh boy! Good snag Lou.


----------



## DLJeffs

The logs in that last picture look really nice. Oh, and you need to get a truck or a little trailer. That Jeep won't last long hauling around 500 lbs of logs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

If I was a touch closer, I would volunteer to help haul.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## chatometry

Thank you @Lou Currier - the blue mahoe is very green in the first picture!
Paolo

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Are you planning on selling any of the blue mahoe?


----------



## Lou Currier

chatometry said:


> Thank you @Lou Currier - the blue mahoe is very green in the first picture!
> Paolo








Mahoe, Tricolor Hibiscus,Variegated Beach Hibiscus, Sea Hibiscus,Variegated Mahoe - Tropical Plants - Almost Eden - 25% Off Sale!


Huge heart shaped tropical leaves are speckled, splashed, and striped in shades of green, cream, pink, and deep burgundy. A striking splash of color and interest for a sunny garden or patio. Item # 9294




www.almostedenplants.com


----------



## Lou Currier

T. Ben said:


> Are you planning on selling any of the blue mahoe?


Depending on how much more I can get. What are you looking for


----------



## T. Ben

Lou Currier said:


> Depending on how much more I can get. What are you looking for


Maybe a bowl blank,of whatever size is available,or a few pen blanks.


----------



## phinds

chatometry said:


> Thank you @Lou Currier - the blue mahoe is very green in the first picture!
> Paolo


typical of fresh cut

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chatometry

Interesting stuff! Thank you


----------



## hmmvbreaker

trc65 said:


> Here's a pick of some mulberry blanks cut fresh this afternoon. Posting this for @Eric Rorabaugh who mentioned in an ID post he hadn't seen any fresh cut mulberry before. Neither had I, we have mulberry trees all over, but this is the first time I've cut any. Just wish that bright yellow lasted....
> 
> View attachment 180428


Just as an fyi, in case you didn't know already, mulberry is a close cousin to Osage orange and has many of the same characteristics. It's not quite as rot resistant, hot burning or tough to work as oo but similar, all the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

I found these. Red(slippery) elm in the fire ground and yet more Osage leaning left behind it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I love it when I get a call about a tree being taken down in the right of way, especially when it's right down the street! Picked up this 8' walnut log this morning for free. An hour and 15 minutes later I was taking it to the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That ones gonna have some nice crotch figure in it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Lumber extraordinaire! Be sure to show us when you cut it up. Chuck


----------



## JonathanH

Last week my wood hoarder friend   called to let me know that some large Bradford Pear trees had been taken down in the next neighborhood. I drove over and he gave me a couple of the ones that he had already picked up. Thanks, Rodney!

After sawing them down to size I ended up with more usable wood than expected. This was my first attempt at transforming logs into blanks and I must say that it is a pretty cool feeling, I really enjoyed the process.

Making your own blanks is a cool feeling.

@Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

JonathanH said:


> Last week my wood hoarder friend   called to let me know that some large Bradford Pear trees had been taken down in the next neighborhood. I drove over and he gave me a couple of the ones that he had already picked up. Thanks, Rodney!
> 
> After sawing them down to size I ended up with more usable wood than expected. This was my first attempt at transforming logs into blanks and I must say that it is a pretty cool feeling, I really enjoyed the process.
> 
> Making your own blanks is a cool feeling.
> 
> @RodneyH
> 
> View attachment 234786


Congrats! This is a great haul! Hours of entertainment right there in front of you! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JonathanH said:


> Last week my wood hoarder friend   called to let me know that some large Bradford Pear trees had been taken down in the next neighborhood. I drove over and he gave me a couple of the ones that he had already picked up. Thanks, Rodney!
> 
> After sawing them down to size I ended up with more usable wood than expected. This was my first attempt at transforming logs into blanks and I must say that it is a pretty cool feeling, I really enjoyed the process.
> 
> Making your own blanks is a cool feeling.
> 
> @Bigdrowdy1
> 
> View attachment 234786


Very cool. Cutting a tree into turning blanks is fun!
I also like the Wilton bullet vise in the background. I've been looking for one of those for years but one hasn't fallen into my lap yet. They hold their value.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Man you lucky! Fresh bradford cuts like buttah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH

Mike Hill said:


> Man you lucky! Fresh bradford cuts like buttah!


I'd be happy to send some your way, Mike!

I was in your neck of the woods briefly last week. It was a very brief trip. Next time I'll reach out to you if time permits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

JonathanH said:


> I'd be happy to send some your way, Mike!
> 
> I was in your neck of the woods briefly last week. It was a very brief trip. Next time I'll reach out to you if time permits.
> 
> View attachment 234797


Man, I'm glad you escaped from there with your life! Its only 23 years old and the politicians (key principals in the farce!) are really wanting to build a covered stadium so they can say we can hold the super bowl. Their story is that the stadium is old and decrepit and about to fall down and would cost more to repair than the new stadium would cost. I've been waiting for the "pull my finger" gag!! I've been writing in that if it was so bad, shouldn't they be concerned with the welfare of the public and close it down immediately and let the powerful millionaires play in Vaaahhhhhnnnnnerbilt Stadium. Gosh - that hasn't happened!


----------



## JonathanH

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool. Cutting a tree into turning blanks is fun!
> I also like the Wilton bullet vise in the background. I've been looking for one of those for years but one hasn't fallen into my lap yet. They hold their value.


Greg, I lucked into this one at a fair price 5 years ago. Made in 1952. It cleaned up really well and works nicely. Still needs a fresh paint job.

They are out there, keep looking.
@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

"I'd be happy to send some your way, Mike!

I was in your neck of the woods briefly last week. It was a very brief trip. Next time I'll reach out to you if time permits."

Ya better stop long enough next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH

Mike Hill said:


> Man, I'm glad you escaped from there with your life! Its only 23 years old and the politicians (key principals in the farce!) are really wanting to build a covered stadium so they can say we can hold the super bowl. Their story is that the stadium is old and decrepit and about to fall down and would cost more to repair than the new stadium would cost. I've been waiting for the "pull my finger" gag!! I've been writing in that if it was so bad, shouldn't they be concerned with the welfare of the public and close it down immediately and let the powerful millionaires play in Vaaahhhhhnnnnnerbilt Stadium. Gosh - that hasn't happened!


 That was a drive by on Friday morning, I haven't been inside. Sounds far too dangerous for me!

This was the first time I've been to Nashville since the mid-ninties. Y'all's traffic is getting bad!


----------



## Mike Hill

JonathanH said:


> That was a drive by on Friday morning, I haven't been inside. Sounds far too dangerous for me!
> 
> This was the first time I've been to Nashville since the mid-ninties. Y'all's traffic is getting bad!


I know Bud is long gone - but his legacy (if you can call it that) lives on! Always with a hand extended - but not for a handshake - but for a handout!

Traffic? Traffic? Is that what you call it? Most other use more....uhhmmmm....colorful language to describe it! I guess that is what you get for letting a bunch of out of towners, and out of staters move in your 'hood. Wait! I gotta be careful about that. I'm one of them too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Disregard. Damaged

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JonathanH

Eric, asking price on a vintage Wilton Bullet vise in good condition in this area is usually $250-500. That's crazy high but they seem to sell quickly. If it hasn't been abused in the past it will work better than most new vices on the market today. And last for the rest of our lives. There are some other brands that are just as good but don't have the same recognition that the bullet shape gets. Watch for Athol, Reed, Morgan, Chas Parker, along with many other classic American brands.

If you are in need of a vise I may have something for you. It isn't old, probably '80's, and not a bullet, but is a 6" Wilton Mechanics Vice. 

@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I don't need one right now. I appreciate it though. Whenever I get a new shop, I'll find something


----------



## JonathanH

Last week tree trimming was taking place around the community here. I snagged some Live Oak branches that are big enough to get some smaller blanks out of. The smaller branches will feed the backyard chimnea.

Was still making Christmas gifts so only processed a couple to see the inside. Mostly just straight white, plain, not spectacular. Nevertheless, I have always liked oak wood. Gave a couple away to other woodworkers in the area. The rest just sealed the ends until I can get to them. It isn't much, but the wood was free and will be a cost-effective way to building skills.

I've rough turned a crotch section into a bowl and put it in a paper bag with the shavings. We'll see what it looks like in February.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

JonathanH said:


> Last week tree trimming was taking place around the community here. I snagged some Live Oak branches that are big enough to get some smaller blanks out of. The smaller branches will feed the backyard chimnea.
> 
> Was still making Christmas gifts so only processed a couple to see the inside. Mostly just straight white, plain, not spectacular. Nevertheless, I have always liked oak wood. Gave a couple away to other woodworkers in the area. The rest just sealed the ends until I can get to them. It isn't much, but the wood was free and will be a cost-effective way to building skills.
> 
> I've rough turned a crotch section into a bowl and put it in a paper bag with the shavings. We'll see what it looks like in February.
> 
> View attachment 235326


Which species of live oak?


----------



## JonathanH

Mr. Peet said:


> Which species of live oak?


I have no idea. I can saw some end grain and take a picture of the leaves and bark if you would like.


----------



## Mr. Peet

JonathanH said:


> I have no idea. I can saw some end grain and take a picture of the leaves and bark if you would like.


I am not good with Live oak ID, but was looking to maybe add another species to the reference collection. I'd ask you to post a few pictures in the wood ID forum to see if we could ID to the species level. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

JonathanH said:


> Last week tree trimming was taking place around the community here. I snagged some Live Oak branches that are big enough to get some smaller blanks out of. The smaller branches will feed the backyard chimnea.
> 
> Was still making Christmas gifts so only processed a couple to see the inside. Mostly just straight white, plain, not spectacular. Nevertheless, I have always liked oak wood. Gave a couple away to other woodworkers in the area. The rest just sealed the ends until I can get to them. It isn't much, but the wood was free and will be a cost-effective way to building skills.
> 
> I've rough turned a crotch section into a bowl and put it in a paper bag with the shavings. We'll see what it looks like in February.
> 
> View attachment 235326


Congrats! Always great to see a pickup with wood in it! I also like Oak, and Walnut, and Cherry, and Maple, and…. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## chatometry

Some cherry to wish you all a happy new year with loads of free wood!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BoonareeBurl

California coastal live oak. Unfortunately, this might be too big to process. Sad because a log this size is probably good for at least a few pen blanks ... 









G

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

BoonareeBurl said:


> California coastal live oak. Unfortunately, this might be too big to process. Sad because a log this size is probably good for at least a few pen blanks ...
> 
> View attachment 235991
> 
> View attachment 235992
> 
> G


Should be able to shoulder that and walk away... Especially if you eyeball the pith and slice that thing lengthwise and maybe at least in half the other way if not thirds.
Once you have a flat surface, the band saw or table saw will finish rapidly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

West River WoodWorks said:


> I love it when I get a call about a tree being taken down in the right of way, especially when it's right down the street! Picked up this 8' walnut log this morning for free. An hour and 15 minutes later I was taking it to the shop.
> View attachment 234782View attachment 234783View attachment 234784View attachment 234785


I don't know what I like best there, the haul or the hauler.


----------

